# Incompetent Cervix



## LuluBee

Hi ladies,
I just thought I'd start a thread on something that I suffered with during my pregnancy, as there was little information on it when I was pregnant - and what I did find was often very negative. 

I had laser surgery to remove pre-cancerous cells on my cervix 10 years ago. When I went for my 12 week scan I was told I would be under consultant care because there was a risk I might have an incompetent cervix.

However, my midwife, gp and the consultant all told me that it was highly unlikely to be a problem - and I have to say I know lots of women who have had similar surgery and not had a problem. 

We ended up paying for scans and consultant appointments privately to keep an eye on my cervix. It was shrinking in length gradually. A normal cervical length is considered to be between 3 - 5 cm, mine went from 2.7cm down to 1.7cm, when they put the stitch in it was only 2mm long on one side and 8mm on the other. That was at 20 weeks pregnant.

I spent the next 17 weeks on bed rest and had my stitch taken out at 37 weeks with gas and air (which didn't do a thing). I walked round with my cervix fully effaced and dilating up to 4cm, for 3 weeks before being induced (due to pre-eclampsia) at 40 +1. 

I now have a beautiful little boy who is nearly 9 months old :cloud9:


----------



## qmama

Thanks for this. I am currently under the care of a high risk ob due to the possibility of incompetent cervix. I am around 23 weeks and have been getting my cervix checked by ultrasound every 2 weeks. Last check it was 28mm although the sonographer said he couldn't see the bottom so it could still have been the original 31mm. I get it checked on monday again, so fingers crossed. 

The reason this possible problem was brought to light was due to my DS now 2 was born at 30 weeks. I am hoping and praying I get to 37. I am a little worried as I supposedly have an irritable uterus as well, but up to now doesn't seem to be causing any probs.


----------



## caz81

i too have had the same diagnosis, i have been very lucky as all my scan have shown my cervix as being 30mm so far, i dont understadn though why you had to pay for your scans, i have left uk now but was in uk at start of pregancy and was told i would have a scan for free at 20,24,28 & 32 weeks to check my cervix


----------



## LuluBee

My hospital had a policy where unless you had lst two babies in the 2nd trimester they would not check for incompetent cervix regularly, they did one scan at 14 weeks and another at 20 weeks. My 14 week scan showed my cervix was already struggling to cope at 2.6cm we didn't want to take the risk.

I'm glad that other hosptials treat their patients better!


----------



## caz81

LuluBee said:


> My hospital had a policy where unless you had lst two babies in the 2nd trimester they would not check for incompetent cervix regularly, they did one scan at 14 weeks and another at 20 weeks. My 14 week scan showed my cervix was already struggling to cope at 2.6cm we didn't want to take the risk.
> 
> I'm glad that other hosptials treat their patients better!

that is terrible, why should you have to go through 2 loses before they will do anything? I guess i was very lucky with my hospital then!


----------



## lillprutten

a question to you ladies, do you have to have a vaginal scan to measure the cervix or is it possible to measure through a normal gyn check or normal belly-scan?
i remember hearing a gyn saying my cervix is short and got a bit worried now as im experiencing vaginal cramping:/ and my gyn isnt taking it serious at all:/


----------



## caz81

lillprutten said:


> a question to you ladies, do you have to have a vaginal scan to measure the cervix or is it possible to measure through a normal gyn check or normal belly-scan?
> i remember hearing a gyn saying my cervix is short and got a bit worried now as im experiencing vaginal cramping:/ and my gyn isnt taking it serious at all:/

i have had mine measured through normal belly scans, as long as you have a full bladder they can measure the length of your cervix


----------



## LuluBee

To get an accurate reading it's recommended that you have a vaginal scan. To be honest I would insist upon having an internal scan rather than a normal tummy scan - all the medical research papers recommend that the cervical scans are odne that way. 

Lillprutton, I'd look at getting a second opinion, but when I had my cervical scans done I was told that you can't get an accurate cervical length measurement until you're about 16 weeks pregnant because the endometric layer gets in the way until then.


----------



## LuluBee

dannydesiliva said:


> hi there i have found out im 5 weeks pregnant im so scared i need to talk to someone i have lost 2 boys at different times but were round the 19 weeks pregnant mark i really would like to here someones view on this im scared i dont want to go through this again so please talk to me who have gone through these sad pregnancys thank u

Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry, I can only imgaine how awful that must be for you :hugs:

I was so lucky that they managed to get an emergency stitch in and save Alex, if you want to pm me at any time pelase do. I've found that support on this website has been a huge help. 

Do your doctors have a care plan in place for this pregnancy?


----------



## Blessed1

Hi. Thanks for this thread. I also had moderate pre-cancerous cells removed...but they didn't do laser, I had to go in and have a D&C to remove the tip of my cervix. I had this procedure down about 6 years ago. I have NO IDEA how this is going to effect my current pregnancy. This is our first. I mentioned it to the nurse practitioner when I went in for my first physical exam at around 5 weeks and she said it could be a concern and a specialist will have to look at my cervix. 

What do you girls think???? And when should I "request" to be looked at. She never noted anything about it in my chart so they probably won't even bring it up again until i do. I go in for my first ultrasound this friday (8weeks1day). 

Any opinions will be appreciated. It took us so long to get to where we are at today and I don't want to risk losing my baby. I want to prevent a miscarriage if possible due to my cervix. :(


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm worried about this- one of my friends gave birth at 26 weeks to a baby who sadly didn't make it and another at 29 weeks who thankfully did- all because of her cervix and having treatment for pre-cancerous cells. I had a couple of biopsies and a LLETZ (electrical current passed through a wire to burn off a layer of my cervix) about 3 years ago. I mentioned it to my midwife when he took my medical histroy but he didn't seem bothered. Do you think I should mention it at my next midwife appointment tomorrow? Seems like such a simple thing to identify and would save a lot of heartache if they routinely looked for problems.


----------



## LuluBee

Most specialists won't do anything before you are 12 weeks pregnant becase of hte risk of losing the baby - if your cervix already has a stitch in and oyu miscarry for other reasons then obviously it can be dangerous.
However, if you have had previous pregnancy losses that have been attributed to an incompetent cervix then at around 12 weeks they should be booking you in to have a cervical stitch put in. 
If you have no other reason to suspect oyu have an incompetent cervix other than previous Lletz treatment etc then you MAY be offered cervical length scans. I must stress though that lots of women have LLETZ treatment and have no problems whatsoever with their pregnancy and so lots of hospitals and midwifes do not offer scans. This was hte case in my area and I had to really fight to get any scans on the nhs. 
I was told hte best time to begin scanning and monitoring cervical length is 16 weeks, because then the endometric layer is more removed from hte cervical area. Also prior to then the weight of the baby on your cervix is minimal. Depending on your cervical length at the scans you should then follow this course of treatment (again this is only what my consultant told me)
3cm +: cervix should be fine, you might want an additional scan at 20 weeks just to be sure
2.5cm +: regular scans every 2 weeks, restricted movement (no exercise, sex or standing / waking around for long periods of time)
2cm +: weekly scans and discussion of cervical stitch being put in
1.5cm +: cervical stitch and possible bed rest

Obviously if your scans show that your cervix is shrinking over time you might want to discuss the cervical stitch being put in earlier. 
Older research stated that funneling of the cervix was the only reason for a cervical stitch to be put in - and my first consultant believed hte same thing. More recent research in America has shown that cervical length is also key so make sure that you challenge anyone who says "there's no funnelling so you'll be fine".

Hope this halps and makes sense xx


----------



## Blessed1

wow...very helpful!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lou78

Very helpful ladies...I am in the same position, 18wks and cervix is 3cm. Had vaginal scan, doc says to check monthly. Been really worried as not sure how quickly it can open...but your msg's have put my mind at ease a little bit. Doc worried me a bit by saying having a stitch in does risk bleeding and infection, but I suppose he has to say that?


----------



## Mynx

I had a biopsy on my cervix about 10 years ago and had a scan to check the length of my cervix. The consultant was happy with the length (3.9) and said it didnt need to be followed up any further. 
Last week when I went to the hospital with painful cramps, the doctor there said she was concerned that because I'd had this biopsy, I was still at risk of prem labour, even tho my cervix measured up fine at the last scan :shrug: I'm seeing my MW on Friday so I will be talking to her then about it.


----------



## LuluBee

Lou78 :) sounds like your cervix is holding up well honey, it's good they're still checking it regularly though. Having a stitch in does pose a risk, you do bleed (for about a week) but it's not heavy or really dangerous to the baby, it's just a result of the surgery. There is, as with everything, a risk of infection but that is quite small - you just need to be extra vigilant for the signs and go to Delivery Suite for a check up if you're at all worried. There is also a risk of miscarriage if your cervix is open as your amniotic fluid can be very occasionally be punctured by the procedure. However, most surgeons will only carry out the procedure if htey are happy it is less risky to put a stitch in than to leave things be. 

Mynx: I shouldn't worry too much, if you're 34 weeks already they will probably suggest you rest up a bit. Most people with a stitch in have it taken out between 36 and 38 weeks because it is believed that the baby would be perfectly safe if born then. Speak to your midwife - she may well have some more advice - she might do an internal check of your cervix (but she might not as sometimes internals can upset things more). Good luck honey, you haven't got too long left xxxx


----------



## bear74

I just been told I have a short cervix (no funneling)..it measured 22mm last week and today I had it checked again and it measured 17mm, the Dr said that it was much diffferent as they measure different parts of it. I also had a swab done to see if I would go into labour within the next 2 weeks (i think this is a new thing), apparently I won't gointo labour in the next 2 weeks but have to go back in 2 weeks time to have the tests again. I'm off work until the next scan but they didn't seem too worried about it as the swab was negative. I have read so many different things that its confusing.
I'm 22+5.


----------



## happyladybugg

Thanks for this thread...This is a constant worry of mine as well. I had a cone biopsy done and then a LEEP procedure soon after and this was all about 3 years ago. At my first prenatal visit my NP said that my cervix looks long and that she isn't concerned, but I also think that for our peace if mind they should do a check every visit to make sure nothing changes the farther along we get. I went in to my dr's last week for frequent braxton hix and expressed my concern about incompetent cervix and he told me next time if I want them to check just let them know and what really upset me was why couldn't he just check right then and there?? eeerrrrgh!! So now I sit here about a week later still worrying about it and wondering if I'm secretly dilating!


----------



## lillprutten

LuluBee said:


> My hospital had a policy where unless you had lst two babies in the 2nd trimester they would not check for incompetent cervix regularly, they did one scan at 14 weeks and another at 20 weeks. My 14 week scan showed my cervix was already struggling to cope at 2.6cm we didn't want to take the risk.
> 
> I'm glad that other hosptials treat their patients better!

Hospitals in Sweden dont look for IC at all. Unless you have lost babies in second tri.


----------



## ellahstruts

i too lost my daughter at 21 weeks, my cervix was found to be incompetent,i originally entered with a hind water leak, thought to be caused where the two sacs rub together as it slips down into the ever decreasing cervical space. anyway, i just had a emergency stitch placed. the most accurate way to check your cervical length is with internal scans, my last one was 20mm long and at that point last tuesday they decided to intervene. when you book in with your midwife explain the problems and when she sends your notes away to your chosen hospital you will get your first scan appointment and a appointment with a specialist to make a plan for this pregnancy. this is the scariest time of my life, aside from having to watch my daughter pass away infront of my eyes last time, and this time we hae done everything possible... if this does not work nothing will. best of luck x


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Thanks so much for this thread. This is my first pregnancy, I had a 20 week scan on friday and was told I have a short cervix and was immediately placed on hospital bedrest. My cervix is about 4mm long :( and I am so scared of going into preterm labor. I'm gonna have another scan 2morrow (monday) to check the length and I'm hoping its not any shorter. My doctor checked me manually and said my cervix didn't seem that short. My cervix is currently closed and I have no contractions and my water hasn't broke. I feel my baby boy move all the time. The doctor also told me that having a cerclage at this point is very risky and that he has had patients with the same condition as myself deliver at 30+ weeks. I'm praying that being on bedrest will prevent an early labor.


----------



## spurskath82

hi,
i can't believe how common ic seems to be yet there is such poor monitoring and treatment offered for it.
i fell pregnant in jan 2008 for the first time. i've had previour laser treatment on cervix for abnormal cells and told midwife this when booked in. nothing was mentioned to me about ic and i was having a normal pregnancy until i had pains at 22+2 and gave birth to my son Evan at 23+3. he was too little to stay with us.
i fell pregnant again and had weekly internal cervical scans from 16 weeks. my cervix was always over 2.5 until 22+6 when scan showed funneling. i had an emergency stitch put in and it held until my second son, Dyfan was born at 24+4. Dyfan fought to stay with us for 4 months and 4 days until his little body just got too tired and he left us.
somehow despite being on the pill i found out a month after he'd passed that i was pregnant and had actually been pregnant before he died.
i had 2 stitches placed at 12 weeks one high up my cervix and one low down to keep my mucus plug in. i've also been using progesterone pessaries daily since week 8 .
i'm now 26+2 and cervix is still closed. i've still been having weekly scans to check cervix is closed but not to measure it as stitch is already in place.
i've not been on bedrest but i made a personal decision to limit all i did after 20 weeks and i've probably not stood for any longer than 30 mins since then!
its been so hard but i'm more pregnant than i've ever been.
i've been lucky in the care i've had and the number of scans i've had.
but i do feel strongly that ic is a topic and issue that is not looked at and considered often enough.

Kathxxx


----------



## Isabella

Hi, thought I would add my own experience here. I've never had any treatment on my cervix or previous miscarriages or anything, but started getting really bad cramps at 22 weeks, went to hospital and they said cervix was closed (no scan, just looked visually).

Went back at 23 weeks with more cramps and was put on bed rest at home but they said cervix was still closed (again just by looking). At 25 weeks cramps got much worse and this time they found that cervix was 2cm dilated and membranes bulging so got put on hospital bedrest, given steroids for baby's lungs etc. Scan showed funnelling as well and liklihood is that had been funnelling back at 22 weeks but obviously they couldn't tell just my looking. Makes me so mad that they didn't check properly and give me a scan!!

Anyway, am now 30 weeks and been on hospital bed rest for last 5 weeks. Incredibly dull, very stressful but very grateful to have got so far. Discussed getting cerclage (stitch) put in but after going over the risks with the consultant dcided against it as I had barely any cervix left to stitch and was a high risk of my waters breaking in surgery. So now just left on bedrest. 

Anyone else on bed rest for same reason and want to buddy up?!


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Wow congrats on making it to 30 weeks!!!! I can't wait to hit that milestone. I got the cerclage placed in at 21 weeks and I'm currently on bedrest, although the procedure was risky the doctor said he was happy I went with that decision because I had just enough cervix left to do the procedure. So basically I can only get up to use the bathroom. I'm praying to reach 30 weeks, then my next goal will be 35 weeks


----------



## ProudMum

Hi ladies,
can I just ask, what exactly is an incompetent cervix and are there any signs of having one other than 2nd tri loss??
The reason I am asking this is because with my first pregnancy I was not able to feel it at all, but with this one my cervix is still very low and I am concerned.
It was ok during the first pregnancy, can you just develop an incompetent cervix?????


----------



## Isabella

Seekingbaby - my next goal is 32 weeks as by then the risks of any long-term effects from premature birth are very low - also will be a week before Christmas for me and the hospital have said that they might let me home! Bed rest is so boring isn't it? There's also so much that we need to do to finish renovating our house and preparing all the baby stuff but I can't do anything except internet shopping! Have they told you when they might take your stich out or do they just wait until you are in labour? I went to visit SCBU the other day and they were very reassuring - they've even had 23 weekers make it so you are doing well too! Just keep taking it a day and a time - I pray every day that I will make it another one!

Proud mum - the only signs I had were cramping and pain. I don't think the fact that your cervix feels low has anything to do with it - cervical incompetence is when the cervix starts thinning out and opening. Also, I wouldn't touch your cervix if I were you as there is a risk of infection and also of triggering things if you are prone to premature labour. I'm in hospital and the doctors don't want to give me any vaginal exams due to the risk of irritating things down there!


----------



## Bec L

Hi
Thanks very much for this thread and for sharing your stories everyone. Sorry to hear that some of you have had the traumas of loss.

I had a cone biopsy 6 years ago. No one expressed any concern at any of my midwife/doctors appointments, but I gave birth to Poppy at 34 weeks and I think it is highly likely that the reason is that I have an incompetent cervix.

I am pregnant again and am so concerned that the same could happen again, possibly earlier than 34 weeks. The thought of hospital bed rest would scare me witless. The thought of even leaving Poppy for a night terrifies me.

Have only seen my GP so far - have hospital midwife appt on Thursday so am going to make sure I get some answers as to when they will scan me and what the prognosis might be. This is a great thread and I hope we can support each other xx :hugs:


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I actually wasn't told when I would have the stitch taken out. But I'll find out on friday since I have a apointment. I have faith and believe that my baby boy is a fighter and will stay put for many more weeks. I haven't bought anything for the baby yet. I'm waiting until I hit 28 weeks then I'll start ordering things online.


----------



## kateqpr

Hello!!

I went through a pregnancy with Incompetent Cervix and bed rest and oh God how bored and stressful! But now i have a gorgeous chubby little girl, so it was all worth it.

I wish more people were aware of IC and how in so many cases it can be prevented and managed.Good luck to anyone out there having extra scans or on bed rest. I feel your pain ( the things i did to pass the time- knitting scarves, addiction to the Gilmore Girls, wayyyy too much time googling, eating too many cakes ) but if you're aware of the potential problem then you're already doing well in terms of protecting your baby and listening to your body. Which has to be a good thing,even if the waiting for the weeks to pass is difficult.

Hello Lulubee!!!!!


----------



## selina22

Hello all so glad i found this thread i to had no reason to suspect ic i lost my son at 23 w 5d he was 35 mins i then fell pregnant straight away and had internal scans every 2 weeks which showed i was funelling had the stitch put in and had it removed at 37 w my daughter is now 2 yrs old so just wanted to say i know its boring on bed rest but it does work just think about holding your baby at 35 weeks i went out and did all the baby shopping 
but i did want to ask has any one had ic already with young kids to look after and did have much bed rest but rested when you could and did it work that way me and husband want another but are waiting till she starts nursery as i can rest more any advice on this please 
thanks


----------



## kateqpr

Hi selina

I'd be interested in that too. I had a stitch at 18 weeks, and bed rest but i had the luxury of lying down without a LO to look after. I'm wondering how it would world second time round. I do think if you have the stitch early (12 weeks) you're less likely to need to take it easy.


----------



## selina22

yes i know when i was pregnant witth megan my hubby was not working all i did was nothing lol except go to hospital appointments hubby did everything for me now hes working and fianacially he cant leave his job and i have megan 2yrs old so i am waiting till she starts nursery though i really want another lol one more then no more 2 is just perfect for me though i allways wanted 5 or 6 kids now i just would be gratefull for two i dont want to go through losing another baby lol sorry for going on just want to know if any1 else has been ok with kids and houshold things to do 
i am glad your pregnacy went ok in the end and am sorry for any1 else has lost a child 
x
thanks


----------



## LuluBee

My consulant has told me that if we wanted to try for another baby she would be happy to see me for some pre-conception tests to see what my cervix looks like after havig Alex and discuss what the options would be and what care would be like with a second pregnancy. I don't know if having the abdominal stitch would be any better?


----------



## selina22

my consultant when i had megan was amazing i have since then moved i did go to my gp and she reffered me to local consultant and all he said was try for baby when pregnant come back and we'll talk then i am now thinking shud they do pre conception tests then if so i will have to go back to my gp
thnx


----------



## ellahstruts

i had a shirodkar stitch put in at 15 weeks i am now 20, i have 4 young childre, there is always something to do, but i try and limit what i do, i dont stand for more than 20-30 mins and the doc advised me to sit when i can and ofcourse i am signed off of work until further notice, my kids help me around the house too, no baths for risk of infection,no sex,and just take it easy where i can ,i am just praying i make it to 24 weeks, my last scan showed a cervical length of 2cm and no funneling, so hopefully i can make it 4 more weeks atleast to viability. what do you guys think??


----------



## selina22

Hi i think that sounds good as u have no funneling i hope it all goes well and i am sure it will as i was 2cm with funelling with my daughter who is now 2 and she went to full term just try and rest as much as you can and enjoy your pregnacy xx


----------



## 2LINESPLEASE

Hello ladies
i have read all your stories and thought i would share mine!
I have a daughter that is 31/2 yrs. Old. Had a normal pregnancy until 29 wks. When started having contractions went to dr. And i was 70% thinned out and dialated 1 cm. But after many dr. Appts. And hospital stays and at home bedrest she was born at 38 wks. Wt. 6lbs. 7oz. 
Now i am pregnant again and from the start of this pregnancy it has been ruff!! Took clomid got pregnant first month, however right ovary got over stimulated and ended up with a 15cm cyst!! Then found progestrone was low, had bleeding, took endometrin progestrone suppostories unitll 9wks., then thought things were ok untill 14 wks started having braxton hicks. Went to dr. At 20wks due to burning with urination and contractions found my cervix was 3cm don't know about funneling but was sent to high risk dr. So i go to the dr. Every week one week it is ob next high risk! They haven't done a stitch yet but i am on a progestrone shot every week and somehow it is working my cervix is now 2.8 cm and has been holding for several weeks so i am now almost 26 wks. And feel blessed to have such a wonderfull dr. That listens and believes in u/s because without it i don't know how long i would have held her in!!

Ps. I had a bx of cervix done in 2001 and had leep done due to precancerious cells! So apparently it is a procedure that drs. Due alot but don't warn about the risk of possible ic during pregnancy. I understand the leep keep me from developing cervical cancer but i wish the dr. Would have at least mentioned ic so i would have prepared for it!

Thanx for reading and good luck to us all!!!


----------



## Blessed1

Hey girls. Hope all is well for everyone! I love this thread. I posted earlier about my situation. I just want to update:
I've been seeing a perinatal specialist every 2 weeks to check my cervix via internal scan. I just had my 20 week scan and my cervix measured 3.5cm and she said it looks fine. The specialist said that I will have one more scan at 22weeks to check cervix length again.
Do you think 3.5cm is okay for 20 weeks? Do you remember you cervical length around the same time? I totally trust my dr. but I would like your opinion as well. I always wonder how quickly cervical length can change. I am praying my body will allow me to carry my baby to full term. :)
Hope all is well for everyone.


----------



## LHG

Hi girls 
I had an internal scan yesterday because in 2005 I had lasering to remove cells. I am 16 weeks and cervix only measured 2.3. I've got to take progesterone this week and go back next week to see if I need a stitch. Feeling a bit panicked today and down, good to read other experiences. LHG xx


----------



## LuluBee

LHG: Sorry you're having a tough time, my cervix was around the same length as yours, I wasn't given any treatment and held out until I was 21 weeks pregnant before having a stitch in - which I wouldn't recommend by the way - I just wanted to reassure you that you'll be alright until next week. I'm pleased they're looking after you well.
Blessed1: That's great news, the average cervix is between 5cm and 3cm long at 22 weeks gestation so you're doing great - so pleased for you honey xx


----------



## Bec L

HI ladies
Just to update you on my situation - and to ask for some advice.

Had my scan at almost 10 weeks and saw doctor afterwards who seemed in too much of a rush to spend much time with me discussing my situation but passed Poppy's premature birth off as a 'one off' with reassurances that there was no reason why I could not go full term with this baby.

How she knows that exactly I have NO idea?! The only extra scan I will have is a cervical scan at 16 weeks. What does this involve? Is it painful and do you get to see the baby?? I asked what would happen after that and she said if there were no changes I would most likey go to term. She would not discuss what would happen if there _were_ changes as she said I had enough to worry about already! Helpful.

What do you make of that for advice??


----------



## LHG

Thanks for kind words Lulubee, why wouldn't you recommend stitch? I thought this is only option? LHG x


----------



## LHG

Hi BecL
sounds like they are checking length of cervix like in my case. The cervical scan I had was internal, a camera on a, well a tube-thing (you'll know exactly what it looks like when you see it!) not pleasant but not painful. You can see the baby (well I could at 16 weeks) and they can measure the cervix and check things are not opening too soon etc. So rubbish when you feel rushed in appointments that are so important to you! LHG x


----------



## ellahstruts

hi yes it will be internal it will check for cv length and any funneling (where the cervix starts to open from the inside), if normal length (3cm or over), they will prob re cv scan you about 24/26 weeks to check its still ok. if its short, they will offer you more frequent internal scans and discuss the idea of stitch, i had myn put in at 14 weeks, and i am on 2 weekly scans. the stitch for me has been fine and has kept my cervix together very well so far, they also take vaginal swabs every 2 weeks and a urine spec to make sure there are no infections. i hope this gives you some info xx


----------



## Bec L

Thanks so much girls. Good to know I can rely on good information from here that I can't get from my consultant!


----------



## ProudMum

I have mentioned my concerns about this condition to several people none of who are taking any notice.
I have had 2 in depth scans and all im told is that my cervix is closed at the inernal os. Other than that, nobody is prepared to look into this any further.
I have not had any laser treatment, D&C's or anything that falls into risk category for IC but my external os feels open at times, open enough to make me panic.. MW's claim this is normal after having 1 child already- this is not easing my worry. I asked the sonographer yesterday and she said internal scans on the cervix will only be performed at request of a dr. This is a condition that causes pregnancy loss and drs will ONLY consider the possibility of IC after 2 losses in the 2nd trimester, this is not fair inmy opinion, if a woman is voicing concerns it should be heard. Why wait til she has suffered the trauma of 2 losses that could have been prevented.
I personally think all cervix should be measured at the detailed scan, afterall thats the whole purpose of the detailed scan, to check the pregnancy in detail.
The ignorance of some drs regarding IC's riles me.


----------



## Blessed1

LHG said:


> Hi girls
> I had an internal scan yesterday because in 2005 I had lasering to remove cells. I am 16 weeks and cervix only measured 2.3. I've got to take progesterone this week and go back next week to see if I need a stitch. Feeling a bit panicked today and down, good to read other experiences. LHG xx

LHG: Hang in there hun. :)

a lot of great info ladies...thanks.


----------



## LuluBee

LHG: Sorry I meant that I wouldn't recommend waiting until you're 21 weeks to get hte stitch, if they offer it next week take it!


----------



## ellahstruts

the earlier they put the stitch in, the more successful it will be, early preventitive stitches have a 90percent success rate, emergency ones have a 50-60 percent. take it if they offer it early definitely xx


----------



## Bec L

Can I just ask a daft question? If you are in a position to need a stitch are you also automatically put on bed rest?


----------



## ellahstruts

no not automatically, but you will almost certainly be signed off work, no lifting definitely, no sex definitely, i have been told no baths as risk of infection if the stitch get sinfected so i have to shower, no standing for long periods definitely, no flying definitely.......you will probably feel so scared that you automatically bed rest yourself anyway.each consultant is different but nothing gets away from the fact that when you stand the cervix takes a majority of the weight and its the only thing supporting the bag of waters, and if they find evidence of funneling from the inside the only way to make sure it doesnt get worse is to lay down and take the wieght off the cervix.


----------



## LHG

I took this week off work anyway as got a bit freaked out, I'm a teacher and always onthe go at work! So nice to hear other girls in same situ really does help. Also I've ordered a bump belt (piece of elastic really) from Bloomin Marvellous as apparently can help take the weight off cervix. Not sure if this is medical fact but hey ho xx


----------



## LuluBee

LHG I'm a teacher in a Museum, when I found out I had problems with my cervix I spoke to my boss and agreed that I would have extra help with my sessions and would do all my teaching sitting down. I know that's a difficult thing to do when you have 30 children running around but I'd definitely have that conversation. And to be honest, I would talk to your consultant very seriously about being signed off work for the rest of your pregnancy because in a job like teaching it is incredibly difficult not be on your feet more than you ought to be.


----------



## ellahstruts

i too recently brought a bump belt from blooming marvellous, now when i got it i was unsure asto whether it would take pressure off my cervix or off my tummy and onto my cervix so i have been scared to wear it as i keep forgetting whether to ask my consulatant whether she thinks they are of benefit?? thats reassuring to know that you guys have been told it takes pressure off the cervix i will definitely put myn on today xx


----------



## LHG

I think we should check first with drs before we start wearing them (bump belts) as it was a friend that told me. I'll ask at my appointment on Wed xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

Girls, some of you my have seen me pottering about....and i was kindly pointed in the direction of this thread....and all i can say is because of you ladies ive gone from a lady with no hope to a person with determination, this may sound a little melodramatic to some but , i really thought this is the end for me, as i wasnt trusting the doctors confidence boosts of it can work this time with a stitch, but after reading you wonderful ladies stories i truley feel confident, im still ttc so i may be butting-in but i hope you wont mind me still lurking as everytime i go to give up, i get lifted by this thread!!!!! good luck to you beautifull lot!!!!!
love candice XX:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

4everhopefull: thank you so much. I'm glad the thread has helped pick you up :) My little boy is a year old next week and having the stitch in saved his life. It is tough but honestly I had 2mm of cervix left and the stitch held true. Good luck ttc xxxx


----------



## Lou78

Funny-I'm a teacher too! Doc signed me off last week (cervix now 2cm) and am 31 weeks now. Lying down as much as possible and hoping to hold on as long as possible. With next one I will def ask for stitch early on, don't really want to have it at this late stage and risk bringing on labour.


----------



## LHG

Hi Lou
what was the procedure like for the stitch? Did you stay in overnight? I read somewhere that you have an epidural or general anesthetic is this right? I'm going in today and dreading it slightly!
LHG x


----------



## LHG

Hi all
very interesting! Went for my scan today all prepared for the stitch option and consultant says my cervix looks ok. Apparently it measured longer today then last week and was easier to because of my bladder and the baby being 17 weeks! My husband and I were gobsmacked totally diff to last weeks response! I've been told cme off the progesterone and come back in 3 weeks for a scan. Feels too good to be true still gonna be careful until next scan, but so pleased LHGxx


----------



## rensben

hi everyone

I am currently in the hospital with a 13mm cervix. I am at 21 weeks and scared to death. They are going to put a stitch in but do i really have a chance? 13mm is very short! please help!


----------



## LHG

You are in the best place and it sounds like a plan of action. They wouldn't offer the stitch if there wasn't a chance. Good luck xx


----------



## Blessed1

rensben said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I am currently in the hospital with a 13mm cervix. I am at 21 weeks and scared to death. They are going to put a stitch in but do i really have a chance? 13mm is very short! please help!

Thinking of you hun...hang in there.


----------



## LuluBee

Hiya Rensben, sorry you're having a rough time. I had my stitch in when I was about hte same gestation as you, my cervix was ridiculously short - 2mm - the stitch ended up being more of a darn that a stitch - but it held true and I went full term. I was on bed rest but it did all work out.
Thinking of oyu honey, I know how awful and terrifying it is xxxx


----------



## Bec L

Can I just ask, did any of you get leaking amniotic fluid at any stage? I am _sure_ that in the few days before my water broke (at 34 weeks) I was leaking as I was really really 'wet' to the point of fluid dribbling down my leg (TMI, sorry)

It is something I am paranoid about now, and have noticed that today I am also feeling very wet but am hoping that's just normal. Got a couple of weeks to wait till my cervical scan. Do you think I should be concerned??


----------



## ProudMum

Bec L said:


> Can I just ask, did any of you get leaking amniotic fluid at any stage? I am _sure_ that in the few days before my water broke (at 34 weeks) I was leaking as I was really really 'wet' to the point of fluid dribbling down my leg (TMI, sorry)
> 
> It is something I am paranoid about now, and have noticed that today I am also feeling very wet but am hoping that's just normal. Got a couple of weeks to wait till my cervical scan. Do you think I should be concerned??

my cervix hasnt een looked at or anything, but when i was pregnant with my son i had that weird dripping down the leg feeling... my son was overdue and perfectly fine..:thumbup:


----------



## JadeyB

Bec L said:


> Can I just ask, did any of you get leaking amniotic fluid at any stage? I am _sure_ that in the few days before my water broke (at 34 weeks) I was leaking as I was really really 'wet' to the point of fluid dribbling down my leg (TMI, sorry)
> 
> It is something I am paranoid about now, and have noticed that today I am also feeling very wet but am hoping that's just normal. Got a couple of weeks to wait till my cervical scan. Do you think I should be concerned??

Hey honey,

My waters broke early in my first pregnancy, they leaked out during the day and then gushed out during the night while I was sleeping. It took 2 days for me to lose most of my amniotic fluid.

In this pregnancy I can completely relate, I'm terrified of the same thing happening again. I had a really watery discharge at about 15/16 weeks and I was really panicked by it. The ob checked me and everything was fine. I try not to worry when I get the same watery discharge now (it doesn't happen too often) thank goodness. I think that feeling quite wet down there can be quite normal, but if you are worrying about it - I would get it checked out.


Best of luck
xxxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

just thought id pop in with my big fat nose to send loves to you all XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ellahstruts

bing honest in my last pregnancy at 20 weeks i started leaking fluid, it was like a valve opening and closing, it gradually got worse over 10 days and i delivered at 21 weeks 3 days, i had IC and have a stitch intact this time, this pregnancy i was worried sick, i mean sick, that i was leaking fluid again this time, i have had a lot of watery discharge, but its different this time, its only discharge and i know this as its a bit thicker and sticky and doesnt smell sweet, and dried white or pale yellow.


----------



## lanaross

I guess it's time for me to join this thread :( Discovered that I had a short cervix at 27-28 weeks at about 2.5. Now at 32 weeks it shortened to 1.3 with some funneling already :( Too late for a stitch and too early for delivery. Was put on a strict bed rest and given the steroids shots, due to check it again on Friday and will probably request a test to see if I go into labor since being worried is driving me nuts. If I can only last this month, it would be great.. Any success stories here from those who didn't have a stitch? I am not sure bedrest helped me much as I was on modified bedrest since 28 weeks and was really careful about moving too much, alas it shorted for over 1 cm over the past two weeks..


----------



## JadeyB

lanaross said:


> I guess it's time for me to join this thread :( Discovered that I had a short cervix at 27-28 weeks at about 2.5. Now at 32 weeks it shortened to 1.3 with some funneling already :( Too late for a stitch and too early for delivery. Was put on a strict bed rest and given the steroids shots, due to check it again on Friday and will probably request a test to see if I go into labor since being worried is driving me nuts. If I can only last this month, it would be great.. Any success stories here from those who didn't have a stitch? I am not sure bedrest helped me much as I was on modified bedrest since 28 weeks and was really careful about moving too much, alas it shorted for over 1 cm over the past two weeks..

Hey honey,

What a worry for you, just remember 32 weeks is a really good gestation and with the added insurance of the steroid shots I'm sure your little girl would do just fine. Having said that it would be ideal if she could stay put for at least the next 4 weeks and I hope with bedrest that can happen.

I am praying that I make it to my scheduled c-section at 38 1/2 weeks but I know that I need to face facts and am likely to have a preterm delivery and I just pray that I get to 32 weeks - In my head that is where I feel safe.

I don't know much about success rates of bedrest at this gestation without a stitch but anything can happen and you sound as though you are in good hands and being sensible.

Wishing you the best of luck.

xxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

hi sweetheart i just wanted to drop by and wish you the best of luck. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck to everyone here struggling with IC.

This is my third pregnancy, and I'm carrying twins. I have a cerclage which was placed at 12 weeks due to my previous preterm delivery of my second child at 24wks. So far my cervix remains closed at 23mm, and didn't begin to shorten until 25wks.

There isn't anything I don't know about IC, so if anyone needs any advice or support, please get in touch.

I have been thru the whole emergency stitch, fortnightly scans, bulging membranes and funneling cervix nightmare, so please draw on me for support. To the ladies wondering if a 1-2mm cervix is too short to place a cerclage, it isn't. If your cervix is closed, there is still hope. That said, even if there is some funneling or dilation, ladies can still make it to term.

My consultant says that she has had twin ladies walking around with no cervix left, and only the stitch holding the babies in, and they still make it.

Love to all - and don't struggle on alone xxx


----------



## lanaross

Good news!!! After all that bad news last week with my cervix being at 1.3-1.6 and being put on a strict bed rest, my cervix length went back up to 1.6-2.3!!!!!! Just with a very strict bed rest - no stitch, no pills, just being careful and listening to my body. They will do the ffn test again next week, but it seems that it might be my last week on a very strict bed rest and then I'll probably be on modified. So I guess this bed rest thing really works!! 

Jadey xx stay off your feet and you will most certainly make it through :) It's only three more months to go for you until 32 weeks and it does feel safer after that xxx


----------



## ellahstruts

well done girls.....i too have had good news my cervix is staying put at 2.6cm and no funneling at all, that was my last 2 weekly scan, and i dont have another for 4 weeks, so all in all the stitch is working, thankgod!! xxx


----------



## lanaross

2.6 you go girl! :) and you're now in third tri! :) Just a bit more to go for us...


----------



## JadeyB

Ellahstruts and lanaross - good going girls I'm really pleased that things are looking good and every week your LOs are growing bigger and getting stronger ready for the outside world. Hopefully not for a good few weeks yet though :)

I have my next scan to measure my cervical length on Thurs. I want him to make sure there is no funneling. Fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## rensben

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd post an update on my situation. I had an emergency cerclage put in at 21 weeks because my cervix was 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced (13mm) with bulging membranes. I have been on bed rest at home ever since and my cervix is now closed and at 23mm. The bed rest is tough but i'm hanging in there. I only get up to go to the bathroom!

I'm happy to hear eveyone is doing well. Good luck to us all!!


----------



## Bec L

HI
Just updated one of my other posts, but had my cervical 16 week scan today and was measuring 2.6cm. The sonographer seemed happy with this and said everything was looking good and as it should be. However having just read up a few more posts on here that seems as if it is short so should I be concerned??

They aren't planning to measure the cervix again, unless I get any tightenings? I am not even sure what that means??! Have my 20 week scan soon, do you think I should demand more cervical scans as my pregnancy progresses?


----------



## rensben

hmm..26mm is short and in my opinion you should be checked regularly and keep off your feet as much as possible. You are only 16 weeks and the shortening can happen quickly due to braxton hicks contractions (tightenings). I'd follow up on hon, I don't want to scare you but I went from 50mm at 12 weeks to 13mm at 20 weeks!


----------



## Bec L

Thank you. Will ask again at the 20 week scan, and am also seeing the midwife next week. They were so adamant that 2.6 was fine though, so I don't really understand it.


----------



## JadeyB

Hi girls,

Bec L - don't quote me on this, but I think you can have a relatively short cervix and it can still be strong and hold or you can have a long cervix and it just gives way at a certain point in the pregnancy.

I'm not sure what a normal cervix should measure. It was never something that I had given much thought too until TTC and by this point I had most of my cervix removed. I now have a pre-pregnancy length of between 1 and 1.5 cm. At my last scan it was measuring 2cm with my stitch.

The doctors thought that I would be fine with 1.5cm (but admittedly with 2 weekly scans). In my first pregnancy, I had a vaginal stitch put in at 19 weeks but unfortunately this didn't hold and I gave birth to my little girl at 24 weeks - sadly stillborn. I don't want to scare you by that, as you have quite a bit more cervix than I did.

Also in my research since I lost my little girl, I read somewhere that if you have had extensive surgery (I had a lletz, cone biopsy and partial trachelectomy) on your cervix then the vaginal stitch has a lower success rate. I think it has very good success rates otherwise.

Is your cervix naturally short or shortened through surgery?

I think rensben is right, I don't think regular scans are too much to ask. :hugs:

Rensben - I am really pleased that you are doing well. I was thinking of you. I can imagine how hard the bedrest is for you. I'm resting while not at work (i.e. spend the entire evening laying down and all weekend too) just as a precaution. I am bored stiff, so can imagine you are going crazy. Just think it will all be worth it in a few short months - the bedrest is clearly doing its job - best of luck. Keep us up to date with how you are getting on. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bec L

Thank you JadeyB, that's really helpful. I had a cone biopsy a few years ago so I guess it is a 'shortened by surgery' cervix. One of the SHOs I spoke to did say 'We'd normally expect 3cm but seeing as you'd had the cone biopsy, 2.6 is what we would expect.' So I am hoping that is is short but that it is not because of any activity that is actually shortening it, if that makes sense!! They said there was no evidence of funnelling or opening and the plug was all in place etc. I will definitely ask for another internal though, can but try!


----------



## lizziedripping

Bec L said:


> HI
> Just updated one of my other posts, but had my cervical 16 week scan today and was measuring 2.6cm. The sonographer seemed happy with this and said everything was looking good and as it should be. However having just read up a few more posts on here that seems as if it is short so should I be concerned??
> 
> They aren't planning to measure the cervix again, unless I get any tightenings? I am not even sure what that means??! Have my 20 week scan soon, do you think I should demand more cervical scans as my pregnancy progresses?

Hi Bec. Just read your post in another thread, and thought I'd comment on you cervix length here. A "normal" cervix length is between 2.5 and 5. There is a huge natural variation in normal women.

Though your cervix is the lower end of normal at 16wks, it is still ok. That said, it will naturally shorten as the pregnancy progresses due to the increasing weight of your uterus - it can also lengthen too with bed rest.

It does need keeping an eye on because you are still only 16wks, and there is a long way to go, but it is unlikely they'll look again until 20wks. The NHS is different to the states, where women can pretty much get checked as and when they feel the need. I was a bit sneaky tho, and if I was worried, I'd go into L&D and ask for an internal between my scheduled visits. This was never a problem considering my history.

Just to let you know, my cervix was at 4.3 at 18wks, and stayed that way til 25wks when it shortened to 2. I do have a stitch in tho, so that probably helped to strengthen it thru the danger zone. I have had tightenings and the most intense Braxton Hicks for weeks now, none of which has ever had any effect on my cervix. 

IC is such an unknown. Ladies can have short cervixes, funneling and sometimes dilation, yet still make it term. Others, like me can dilate, have an emergency stitch which doesn't stop preterm birth. If at 20wks your cervix has shortened further, then is the time to push for a stitch, ideally before dilation has begun. As you can see from previous posts the stitch can still work, even if membranes have bulged.

My advice would be to rest as much as you can. No shopping trips, or heavy lifting. This alone can lengthen your cervix. I have a weak but not entirely incompetent cervix (I have carried a baby to term). I think in my second pregnancy had I known my cervix was weakened by my sons difficult birth, I would have made it thru with some bed rest. Instead I was racing around, lifting suitcases and moving furniture - oblivious to what was happening "down below". My cervix didn't begin to change until 22wks in that pregnancy, with some extra care i probably could have salvaged things.

You too managed to carry a baby to 34wks (strictly not IC), so there is every chance you can do the same again with some TLC to your cervix :hugs:

Don't let things lie tho - if you're concerned demand action! I'm here if you've got any concerns love x


----------



## lizziedripping

rensben said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just thought I'd post an update on my situation. I had an emergency cerclage put in at 21 weeks because my cervix was 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced (13mm) with bulging membranes. I have been on bed rest at home ever since and my cervix is now closed and at 23mm. The bed rest is tough but i'm hanging in there. I only get up to go to the bathroom!
> 
> I'm happy to hear eveyone is doing well. Good luck to us all!!

Hi there. I have been following your journey hun, and thought I'd comment on your scary situation :winkwink:

Firstly, I think you're doing brilliantly. The fact that you have gained cervical length is a really positive sign. I went into hospital with my second at 23wks, and my membranes were bulging and I was dilated to 2cms. An emergency stitch didn't help me unfortunately, and I went into active labour a few days after it was placed :nope:

All the signs for you are good - obviously it was caught in the nick of time. Keep resting. I'm on modified bed rest with twins and a stitch placed at 12 wks and it is sooo tedious, but really worth it.

Interestingly you had BH with your IC - this is unusual, since the deadly thing about IC is it usually completely symptomless. I have had horrendous BH with this pregnancy, none of which have had an effect on my cervix. Apparently it is common with twins - very scary tho. Ironically it was amidst a few weeks of no BH that my cervix shortened at 25wks :wacko: 

I am thinking of you all the time hun, and if you need any advice at all please ask. I did the whole IC thing, and here I am again - must be mad. We will get thru this :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Thanks Lizziedripping you are SO much more helpful than any of the medical professionals I have spoken to!!

I emailed my consultant today (I didn't see him personally yesterday) and asked for his advice. I suggested they measure my cervix again at the 20 week scan to check for any shortening and I will see what his response is. 

It's so difficult with the lifting thing because I still carry Poppy a lot - putting her in her high chair, the car, crossing roads if we're walking somewhere etc. I know I have to try to cut down on it as much as possible but it's very difficult and it does worry me that I could be causing damage.

I'm just so confused as to why the various people I spoke to yesterday said 2.6 was totally fine and nothing to worry about when I don't think that is correct. FX my consultant is more helpful.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bec. Fret not. The reason the clinicians were ok with your cervix is because it is within normal limits. Especially considering you have had previous surgery on your cervix, your starting length is bound to be shorter than the average woman. 

The reason this might, and I say might cause a problem is because there is less starting length, so when it naturally shortens as the pregnancy progresses, there is less room for manoeuvre. That said, what matters more is that it stays closed. It can stay closed at 2cms quite happily for the duration. 

If every pregnant woman was to have a TVU, some of them would have short cervixes, some might even have funneling - and otherwise would carry on oblivious. In a twin pregnancy for example, funneling and shortening is common quite early on due purely to the extra weight of a twin pregnancy. It would be unusual not to see this happening in a twin pregnancy.

The important thing for you now is that you are aware, and screened. Which is why they have asked to scan you at 20wks. You may find that your cervix has shortened again, or has lengthened. Docs don't rreally worry in the UK until you drop down to the 1.5 mark - even then there is still plenty of time to get in a stitch. I suspect that because your previous pregnancy went to 34wks, there is no clear reason at the moment to put in a preventative stitch - which carries its own risks.

As for lifting Poppy, try as much as possible to sit as you lift. As long as you restrict your activity to just seeing to her, and no other heavy housework, you should be ok. There is a real question mark as to whether bed rest actually helps a weak cervix, but it can't hurt to take things easy.

Please bear in mind that when you come onto forums like this you are dealing with women who have unfortunately suffered the extremes of IC, and so we will always urge caution at the slightest hint of a problem. Our cases are extremely rare - but nonetheless it is better to be safe than sorry, and the ladies here are trying to stop you going thru the same.

I have every confidence that your cervix will be ok - if it has changed in a few weeks, then you are being monitored, and doing absolutely the right thing to stop things in their tracks. You have carried a baby to 34wks, and like me probably have a weaker, but not entirely incompetent cervix, so try to have confidence that it can take you thru the pregnancy, even if it needs help.

Good luck hun, and write any time x


----------



## Bec L

Thanks again hun, all really helpful. The thing is though, they are _not_ scanning me again at 20 weeks (other than the usual baby growth scan by ultrasound). They have pretty much said I won't get another cervical scan at _any_ stage. I feel as if another cervical scan at 20 weeks would be beneficial, so just need to get my consultant to agree with me!!

I'll be keeping you posted!! xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh. You should defo get another scan at 20wks or thereabouts, but I know how hard it is to demand anything on the NHS!

Why not do what I do and go into L&D in 2/4 wks and tell them you're really worried and you are convinced your cervix might be changing? That is of course if you can't persuade your consultant to do one. I don't know if you'd have success, but I have discovered that actually they don't refuse, but rely on the fact that most patients don't think they are entitled to ask.

It is usually because I have complained of braxton hicks, my history of suspected IC, and the fact I'm carrying twins. It's worth trying tho hun. That aside, if you do feel any twinges, aches or pains definitely go in and ask for TVU. If they know you're anxious they may do it just to put your mind at rest.

Keep me posted with how you're feeling - even if it's on a daily basis, and I'll try to help x


----------



## JadeyB

Bec L - I'm sorry that you are experiencing frustrations in getting appointments. Fingers crossed hon that you get to see them when you want to. Try not to worry too much, a friend of mine that I met through a cc support forum had a similar cervical length and she got to 35 weeks with her little girl (with no stitch) - and she is perfectly healthy. She did have fortnightly scans, but never showed any signs of funnelling.

I noticed that you gave birth to poppy at 34 weeks. Was this after your surgery? Did they just not measure your cervical length in that pregnancy or was it measuring longer then. Big :hugs: hon.

Lizzie-dripping - All of your advice is really intersting and you hit the nail on the head when you said 

"Please bear in mind that when you come onto forums like this you are dealing with women who have unfortunately suffered the extremes of IC, and so we will always urge caution at the slightest hint of a problem. Our cases are extremely rare - but nonetheless it is better to be safe than sorry, and the ladies here are trying to stop you going thru the same."

I always worry that I will scare people, but want to share my experience as I would hate for someone to go through losing a baby, if some advice I could have given would have helped. I know what happened to me is extremely rare. The population of the island that I live on is approx 64,000 and i know that not one person has experienced exactly what I have.

Do you mind if I ask you a question? I've managed to persuade my consultant to see me once a week for the next couple of weeks although he made me feel like I was wasting his time - aaarrrggghhh!! Now I'm worried about having too many transvaginal u/s. Have you had much experience with them in the past?

I noticed that you gave birth to your little girl at 24 weeks - that must have been really scary, but I'm really pleased that she is now 5. I hope that she is doing well. It really is lovely to hear stories of little ones surviving at that gestation. We searched for so many stories when my waters broke with Amelia.

xxx


----------



## Bec L

Thanks JadeyB. :hugs: It's good to hear stories of people who have made it close to term even with a shortened cervix.

My surgery was in 2003 but no one ever mentioned anything about it affecting my chances of carrying a baby to term (and I asked the question at the time). A friend who I have met since having Poppy had the same surgery of me, was told she'd struggle to conceive (as we did) and would never carry a baby to term. (She got pregnant first time and went overdue, so you never can tell!!)

So I had no additional scans or checks when pregnant with Poppy at all, and no one has ever investigated the possible reasons for it happening :shrug:


----------



## lizziedripping

JadeyB said:


> Bec L - I'm sorry that you are experiencing frustrations in getting appointments. Fingers crossed hon that you get to see them when you want to. Try not to worry too much, a friend of mine that I met through a cc support forum had a similar cervical length and she got to 35 weeks with her little girl (with no stitch) - and she is perfectly healthy. She did have fortnightly scans, but never showed any signs of funnelling.
> 
> I noticed that you gave birth to poppy at 34 weeks. Was this after your surgery? Did they just not measure your cervical length in that pregnancy or was it measuring longer then. Big :hugs: hon.
> 
> Lizzie-dripping - All of your advice is really intersting and you hit the nail on the head when you said
> 
> "Please bear in mind that when you come onto forums like this you are dealing with women who have unfortunately suffered the extremes of IC, and so we will always urge caution at the slightest hint of a problem. Our cases are extremely rare - but nonetheless it is better to be safe than sorry, and the ladies here are trying to stop you going thru the same."
> 
> I always worry that I will scare people, but want to share my experience as I would hate for someone to go through losing a baby, if some advice I could have given would have helped. I know what happened to me is extremely rare. The population of the island that I live on is approx 64,000 and i know that not one person has experienced exactly what I have.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask you a question? I've managed to persuade my consultant to see me once a week for the next couple of weeks although he made me feel like I was wasting his time - aaarrrggghhh!! Now I'm worried about having too many transvaginal u/s. Have you had much experience with them in the past?
> 
> I noticed that you gave birth to your little girl at 24 weeks - that must have been really scary, but I'm really pleased that she is now 5. I hope that she is doing well. It really is lovely to hear stories of little ones surviving at that gestation. We searched for so many stories when my waters broke with Amelia.
> 
> xxx

Hi there. I never mind you, or anyone else asking me a question. I am glad to be able to help :hugs:

I am sorry to see you lost your little girl hun, it must be something which stays with you forever. Hopefully, 16wks from now you will finally hold your healthy baby in your arms and you can begin to heal darlin'.

Don't worry about having TVUs. There is always a slight chance of infection being introduced when anything is placed inside your "bits and pieces", but I feel that the benefits far outweigh the risks. 

When you think that most women continue to have regualr sex throughout their pregnancies, and the chance of infection is much higher with sexual activity than having a sterile probe inserted. Given your history I would feel very reassured by scans - it is the ONLY way of checking cervical length accurately.

Do you have a stitch in place btw? What is your current CL? And please don't worry about the Doctor's attitude - this is your pregnancy, your baby and you should do everything in your power to get you thru. 

I learnt a long time ago to disregard the "rolling eyes" and "sighs" from clinicians who thought we were too pushy when my daughter was born. If we hadn't been, she would have been born at 23wks because Docs said there was nothing they could do to stop it happening - yeh right - that's what they thought :growlmad:

Don't accept anything they advise unless you are entirely happy. They don't know everything.

Good luck love x


----------



## JadeyB

Thanks hon - thats a good point about others having sex. We have to abstain, last thing I feel like at the minute anyway. I've only booked in for the next 2 weeks on the trot and then I'll ask to be seen 2 weeks after that. Then I will reach 25 weeks and hopefully feel confident not to be seen for 3 or 4 weeks. 

I currently have an abdominal stitch, I had that placed pre pregnancy. I had an occlusion stitch put in when I was 18 weeks, this is thought to close up the tip of cervix and give extra protection against infection. I think it is designed to act like a mucus plug in someone who has very little cervix. From the research that I have done, this is not commonly practiced.

The stats of an abdominal stitch are very good - thought to be about 95% effective.

At my scan on Thurs my CL is measuring at 4.2cm (wow!) - pre pregnancy and pre-stitch it measured at 1.5 cm. I'm not sure where the extra length comes from?!

Thanks for all your advice honey - its very valuable. When I come out the other side (praying that I do) I hope to be able to offer advice to others.

xxx


----------



## Bec L

That's great news JadeyB, so pleased for you xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jadey, that's a brilliant CL! Stitches serve to reinforce the cervix and sometimes create an overall tension which was absent before. It is common for a stitch to lengthen the cervix. From what I understand, the trans ab stitch is a brilliant solution for women with little or no cervix to begin with. I think you have a great chance of making it to term.

It's great that you have so many TVUs planned, even if they just serve to reassure you, that has got to be a good thing. Btw, once you reach 27/28wks the threat of IC lessens, mainly because baby moves away from the cervix and onto the pelvis. My consultant was thrilled that my cervix length hadn't lessened until 25wks, so if yours is looking good then, chances are it will remain that way.

Mine at 28wks is still 2cms, and has barely changed since week 25. I am hopeful that in a few weeks it may have lengthened further as the babies move up and way from that region. If it doesn't, well the stitch should continue doing its job.

Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Blessed1

Hey girls...just an update. After being seen every 2 weeks by a perinatal specialist my cervix measured 3.3cm at my 24week check up!! Dr. said it was not an abnormal length and I don't have to go back to see them anymore! Yipee! 
Of course my husband and I asked if we still had to abstain from sex/orgasm and he said "No" but recommends we use a condom or the "pull out" method when my hubby ejaculates. Apparently there is something in the sperm that can bring on labor. 

thanks for all the advice ladies. I truly knew what questions to ask and what kind of treatment to expect. :) I am praying I carry full term. :) 

Glad to also hear some updates from you gals...


----------



## JadeyB

Blessed1 said:


> Hey girls...just an update. After being seen every 2 weeks by a perinatal specialist my cervix measured 3.3cm at my 24week check up!! Dr. said it was not an abnormal length and I don't have to go back to see them anymore! Yipee!
> Of course my husband and I asked if we still had to abstain from sex/orgasm and he said "No" but recommends we use a condom or the "pull out" method when my hubby ejaculates. Apparently there is something in the sperm that can bring on labor.
> 
> thanks for all the advice ladies. I truly knew what questions to ask and what kind of treatment to expect. :) I am praying I carry full term. :)
> 
> Glad to also hear some updates from you gals...

Hey hon,

I'm really pleased that you had positive news at your scan and baby continues baking until your due date.

It is quite common to be asked to wear a condom when you have cervical issues. This is my second pregancy with little cervix. We were told to abstain from sex altogether, but that is only because I have such a little amount of cervix to start with. Although it has been artificially lengthened, I am still considered high risk for infection so not allowed swims or baths either.

I had my little girl in April, and we got pregnant as soon as we were allowed to start trying again, so I feel like we haven't had sex forever!!! Not that I'm complaining - lol! So long as bubba gets here healthy and preferably on my scheduled c-section date!

:hugs: keep us posted. xxx


----------



## JadeyB

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Jadey, that's a brilliant CL! Stitches serve to reinforce the cervix and sometimes create an overall tension which was absent before. It is common for a stitch to lengthen the cervix. From what I understand, the trans ab stitch is a brilliant solution for women with little or no cervix to begin with. I think you have a great chance of making it to term.
> 
> It's great that you have so many TVUs planned, even if they just serve to reassure you, that has got to be a good thing. Btw, once you reach 27/28wks the threat of IC lessens, mainly because baby moves away from the cervix and onto the pelvis. My consultant was thrilled that my cervix length hadn't lessened until 25wks, so if yours is looking good then, chances are it will remain that way.
> 
> Mine at 28wks is still 2cms, and has barely changed since week 25. I am hopeful that in a few weeks it may have lengthened further as the babies move up and way from that region. If it doesn't, well the stitch should continue doing its job.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted x

Thanks honey - I didn't realised that once you get to 27/28 weeks baby shifts - thats reassuring. If I can make it to then I will hopefully feeling a little less crazy and a little more confident about making it to term.

I am really pleased that you are continuing to have good news with your CL. Especially with 2 little bubbas.

xxx


----------



## Bec L

JadeyB - Interesting you should mention swimming. I asked about whether it was ok when I was at the hospital and they said yes (althouth they also said sex was fine and I'm erring on the side of caution with that one and abstaining!)

It's the only exercise I get (swimming I mean :D) other than walking - is it only in 'extreme' cases that they advise against it? xx


----------



## JadeyB

Hey hon,

I'm not completely sure to be honest - the doctors I've seen were against me swimming.

I've spoken to a lady that has had the full version of the operation I had, so has absolutely no cervix whatsoever and just has a stitch in place and her doctors have said that she can swim - as the chances of water getting right up there (for want of a better way of explaining) are extremely slim.

I will ask my friend who had a similar length of cervix to you and went on to have her baby at 35 weeks what she was advised to do if you want me to?

xx


----------



## Bec L

That'd be great, thanks xx


----------



## Blessed1

Bec L said:


> JadeyB - Interesting you should mention swimming. I asked about whether it was ok when I was at the hospital and they said yes (althouth they also said sex was fine and I'm erring on the side of caution with that one and abstaining!)
> 
> It's the only exercise I get (swimming I mean :D) other than walking - is it only in 'extreme' cases that they advise against it? xx



JadeyB: I also asked the dr. if I could *swim* and resume walking for exercise and he said I should not walk more than 20 mins (not sure why??) and he said I could resume swimming as long as it is not vigorous. I was worried about infection with swimming but it wasn't a concern in my case...so maybe in extreme cases only like was mentioned above. :)


----------



## 4everhopefull

i just jumped in to send as many hugs and best wishes as is humanly possible ladys XXXXXX


----------



## JadeyB

Hi Bec,

How are you doing hon?

I messaged my friend on facebook and this is what she came back with:

"Umm....I was never told I couldnt do anything......my consultant said swimming and sex was fine - we didnt attempt either though ha ha.

My cervix (from memory) to start with was 1.6 but stretched throughout. I have the whole of my cervix, but just badly damaged. Although this damage will be why I gave birth at 34+4 (ish)....just say to take it easy the last few weeks."

Hope this helps.
xxx


----------



## JadeyB

Blessed1 said:


> Bec L said:
> 
> 
> JadeyB - Interesting you should mention swimming. I asked about whether it was ok when I was at the hospital and they said yes (althouth they also said sex was fine and I'm erring on the side of caution with that one and abstaining!)
> 
> It's the only exercise I get (swimming I mean :D) other than walking - is it only in 'extreme' cases that they advise against it? xx
> 
> 
> 
> JadeyB: I also asked the dr. if I could *swim* and resume walking for exercise and he said I should not walk more than 20 mins (not sure why??) and he said I could resume swimming as long as it is not vigorous. I was worried about infection with swimming but it wasn't a concern in my case...so maybe in extreme cases only like was mentioned above. :)Click to expand...

Hi there,

I'd not heard about the not walking for longer than 20 mins thing before. They all seem to have different ideas.

I'm not doing much more than walking from the house to the car and the car to work at the moment.

Its good advice though. I'd rather play it safe.
xxx


----------



## Bec L

Thanks JadeyB. I think I will try and continue with my swimming. It's only once a week for about 20 minutes so hopefully it's safe.

Still trying to get in touch with my consultant to push for another cervical scan at my 20 week scan. If I hear nothing I will just refuse to leave on the day till they do one :D xx


----------



## JadeyB

Bec L said:


> Thanks JadeyB. I think I will try and continue with my swimming. It's only once a week for about 20 minutes so hopefully it's safe.
> 
> Still trying to get in touch with my consultant to push for another cervical scan at my 20 week scan. If I hear nothing I will just refuse to leave on the day till they do one :D xx

Good luck hon - I would be the same. We're putting our foot down with my consultant and although I felt really stupid and like I am wasting his time, he has agreed to give me weekly vaginal u/s for the next 2 weeks in a row. I'm dreading going there on Fri, but I'm just going to suck it up and know that I'm doing all I can.

I don't think that it is too much to ask. xx


----------



## Bec L

I've been getting period type pains since last night. Basically a dull ache right in my pelvis/bladder area. Seeing the midwife today anyway so can check for any water infection, but could it be a sign of anything worse do you think??


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bec, just come across your message love - how's the aching now?

You're entering a very scary stage in your pregnancy where every ache and pain makes you worry. All I can say is that I have had tightenings, period aches, intense lower abdo pressure on and off since around 15wks and none of it has amounted to anything. :winkwink:

I found that there were several "spurts" of growth throughout my pregnancy, which caused a stretchy, achey feeling low down in my uterus. Atleast this is what I put it down to. They happened at 18/25 and 28wks - it scared me, (as everything does with my IC) but amounted to nothing.

Of course I am no expert, and it is always worth mentioning to someone who is, but you'll probably be fine. As I've said before, when you've been thru pregnancy complications, and your cervix is a potential issue, everything rings alarm bells. 

Good luck - let me know :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Thanks hun, that's good to know. I am just a bit worried I over did it yesterday - went on a longish walk and was shattered in the afternoon. Then these pains came along.

Spoke to the midwife this morning - definitely not a urine infection, but she said similar to you. It's normal to worry about stuff that bit more than normal after what has happened previously. I actually ended up on antibiotics at almost exactly the same stage with Poppy as I was convinced I had some sort of infection (I didn't) and was going on holiday, so they gave me the tablets as a precaution. So I guess it is just usual for this stage of pregnancy really. 

This is just more of an ache than a need to go to the loo as it was previously though, and I now I have abdominal pain too (could just be wind??!) Will just see how things go over the weekend and ring the hospital if it gets worse.

Good news is, my consultant has agreed to me having an additional cervical scan at 20 week though :D
xxx
PS How are you feeling?
PPS Is it safe to have a (home made) not too hot curry tonight?!?


----------



## JadeyB

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Bec, just come across your message love - how's the aching now?
> 
> You're entering a very scary stage in your pregnancy where every ache and pain makes you worry. All I can say is that I have had tightenings, period aches, intense lower abdo pressure on and off since around 15wks and none of it has amounted to anything. :winkwink:
> 
> I found that there were several "spurts" of growth throughout my pregnancy, which caused a stretchy, achey feeling low down in my uterus. Atleast this is what I put it down to. They happened at 18/25 and 28wks - it scared me, (as everything does with my IC) but amounted to nothing.
> 
> Of course I am no expert, and it is always worth mentioning to someone who is, but you'll probably be fine. As I've said before, when you've been thru pregnancy complications, and your cervix is a potential issue, everything rings alarm bells.
> 
> Good luck - let me know :hugs:

Well said - thats exactly what I would have said and exactly what I've been experiencing. I've also got what I think is the start of SPD - I hope it doesn't get too bad. I get episodes of quite bad pain with it, but it comes and goes so its manageable. I also (and always have had in episodes) have IBS and get quite bad bowel pain. 

I find it really hard to distinguish between bowel and period pain at the best of times especially when there is alot riding on it!

I had a positive scan again today - cervix is closed and measuring long. He didn't tell me the measurements but said it hadn't really changed since last time. My consultant was a lot nicer to me this time, either my midwive has had a word or he got out of the bed the wrong side when I last went to see him. I am seeing him again next Friday, praying I make it there as this will be the stage that my waters broke in my first pregnancy. :cry: I feel sad that I couldn't keep her safe and she didn't make it.

Bec - good news about your scan hon, I hope everything looks well.
I'm not sure about the curry, I've had a couple of mild ones and didn't really think anything until after I'd eaten the last one!
Poppy is gorgeous!! 

Lizziedripping - How are you doing hon?

4everhopeful - Hi - how are you doing hon?

xxx


----------



## Bec L

Thanks JadeyB. I get IBS too so I can understand what you mean about confusing pain.

That's great news from your scan though. Must be an emotional time for you given everything you have been through. It all sounds very positive for you this time though and I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Guess i'll chance it with the curry and leave the chillies out of my portion :) 
xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey girls.

Bec, hope you've enjoyed a delicious curry by the time you get this ;) It's fine to have curry. IC is very different to preterm labour - things like curry will only trigger labour if your body is ready to go into labour. Having said that, I too have hesitated over eating curries! I think we are all a bag of nerves - take it from me reaching 28wks relly helps to chill you out.

Can I tell you, when pregnant with my first, I distinctly remember going for walks and from 23wks felt like he was gonna fall out. I had to get home and sit down quick due to that sensation. Difference is, I never worried about it, just assumed it was normal in pregnancy. I went to term with no problems at all. Since my daughter, I am totally paranoid! 

I can't even walk upstairs without pelvic pain, pressure and aching - it is probably normal due to sheer size of the bump, and the fact that I am immobile most of the time, but I worry, worry, worry............;)

Here I am, never dreaming I'd get this far - and all is well. Cervix is short, and funneled since 25wks, but it looks like I may make it anyway. Take heart from that ladies - and remember I have a combined baby weight of 6lbs already, and that's excluding the weight of 2 placentas and amniotic sacs! I have a fab bump pic - if I'm brave enough, I'll post it.

Believe me, if my floppy cervix can sustain my mammoth tum - then there's hope for everyone. xxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

Jadeyb, hi babes, becl, and lizzie how are you doing? 
god i feel like a stalker on this thread as im not actually pregnant again yet but i do have my strange reasons for being here if you get me?

i love reading that all of you are doing fine and are ok, and in turn it makes the fear go away when im ttc. i know this time i am having the stich and im terrefied you guys wont be here when (god willing) that happens.....cos i hope you all are in mummy bliss and up to your necks in nappys!!!!

sigh....if this made any sense whatsoever, then thanks for listening, and ladies, thanks for letting me potter about XXX

best wishes 4everhopefull :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

I'll still be here hun, when I get the time :) Not that I am quite as knowledgeable as JadeyB and Lizzie who seem to know such a lot, but I'll help if I can :) Good luck with TTC xx


----------



## rensben

Hi everyone,

FIrst of all I want to thank you all esp Lizzed' for all of the info/advice. Although I am on bedrest I am not on here often as my internet connection is not the best. I am now at 25 weeks and 2 days and still on bed rest. I have to say that I am surprised by how much you all seem to be able to do. I had a cerclage put in at 20 weeks and my cervix is now 2.5cm but I am not allowed to do anything nevermind walking or swimming. I spend the entire day on the sofa and my husband/friends bring me my meals. I still get lots o f bh contractions but I never went into pre-term labour. Do you think perhaps my doc is overdoing it with the bed rest?

hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## JadeyB

4everhopefull said:


> Jadeyb, hi babes, becl, and lizzie how are you doing?
> god i feel like a stalker on this thread as im not actually pregnant again yet but i do have my strange reasons for being here if you get me?
> 
> i love reading that all of you are doing fine and are ok, and in turn it makes the fear go away when im ttc. i know this time i am having the stich and im terrefied you guys wont be here when (god willing) that happens.....cos i hope you all are in mummy bliss and up to your necks in nappys!!!!
> 
> sigh....if this made any sense whatsoever, then thanks for listening, and ladies, thanks for letting me potter about XXX
> 
> best wishes 4everhopefull :hugs:

Hi there,

I think its good to do some research in advance of getting pregnant if you know that you have an IC.

I hope that you get a BFP soon. I'm sure we will still be checking in now and again and you could always send us a PM if you need any advice. I'm praying I get to move onto the parenting section in this pregnancy. Sorry I'm sounding negative at the moment but I'm just approaching the time in my pregnancy that I lost my little girl in my first. Providing everything goes well I'm sure I will be posting much more positively in the next few weeks. :)

Sending lots of baby dust your way hon.
xx


----------



## JadeyB

rensben said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> FIrst of all I want to thank you all esp Lizzed' for all of the info/advice. Although I am on bedrest I am not on here often as my internet connection is not the best. I am now at 25 weeks and 2 days and still on bed rest. I have to say that I am surprised by how much you all seem to be able to do. I had a cerclage put in at 20 weeks and my cervix is now 2.5cm but I am not allowed to do anything nevermind walking or swimming. I spend the entire day on the sofa and my husband/friends bring me my meals. I still get lots o f bh contractions but I never went into pre-term labour. Do you think perhaps my doc is overdoing it with the bed rest?
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!!

Hey hon,

Congrats for making it past 25 weeks that is fab news! I don't think that your doc is overdoing it.

I think that vaginal stitches have a good success rate but I'm going to have a slightly more negative opinion on them because mine failed me at 23 weeks. I've heard that the earlier they are put in the better, mine was put in at 19 weeks. I don't want to say this to scare you but I think the bedrest is definitely doing its job and I certainly wouldn't stop it. JMO.

I have had a pre-pregnancy abdominal stitch put in in this pregnancy. It is put in via an incision in the tummy (like a c-section cut). It is placed a lot higher up than a vaginal stitch and is thought to give the cervix more strength than a TVC. Providing that it is placed my an experienced surgeon and depending on surgeon it is thought to be between 90% and 100% effective. This still doesn't stop me worrying and I am on my own version of bedrest at the moment. When I'm not at work (which is a desk job) I am constantly laying on the sofa. I can only imagine that full time bed rest would drive you crazy. 

I am taking the week off next week to take me through and past when we lost our little girl so will be laying on the sofa all day. I have offered to work from home though so that Jeremy Kyle (Jerry Springer like UK show) doesn't drive me too crazy - lol!!

Just to add a bit of positivity to my post, My consultant said to me at my last scan that statistically babies born after 25 weeks do very well. Every week after 25 weeks the chance of disability decreases a little and my 32 weeks the chances of long term problems are very slim. Obviously I'm aiming for my c-section date of 38/39 weeks.

Its amazing the difference between 24 and 25 weeks. Lizzie - I'm sure that you know much more about this than me. I can only go by the research that I did at the time. I'm holding on to positive stories like yours over the next few weeks, while I pass this huge milestone. 

Big hugs to you all!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jadey, Rensben, Bec and 4ever :hugs:

Wow, I don't come here for 2 days, and there are a million messages. Great to get updated on you all. 

Jadey - 22weeks. I so feel for you love - my worst time was around 24/25/26 weeks :cry: I was a nervous wreck, particularly considering I was plagued by BH contractions. I'm sure it was the stress of worrying about giving birth.

There is nothing I can say to make it easier, only when you reach the magical 28wks, do you feel the burden lift a bit hun. All I can say is that I had a floppy cervix at 12wks which was worse consultant had ever seen at that early stage - I have 2 monster babies on board, my bump measures at full term, yet my cervix is still holding. 

You have the best stitch there is, and all is looking good now - so I have every confidence you'll make it. 

As for the differences in 24 to 25 weeks, they are huge. There are always differences from baby to baby, no matter what their gestation, but each day at that stage can make the world of difference. A crucial element is getting the steroid injections before birth, it really helped Evie I'm sure. 27wks is also a turning point, and every week thereafter a bonus.

It is true that the cervix becomes less of an issue after 27 weeks, when baby moves more into the pelvis. Preterm labour is always a threat, but a quite seperate issue. If you haven't had PROM or preterm labour before, then you're at no more risk than any other pregnant lady.

Rensben - you are doing absolutely the right thing in resting. You cannot overdo bed rest when it has been proven that your cervix was already changing love. Let the BH dictate how much rest you take. Probably because I'm carrying twins, I have had no choice but to rest. If I move around beyond a point I feel real discomfort, aching and BH - this has forced me to take it easy. You're already at 25wks, another month and you could maybe begin to move around a little more? If you're still getting the BH, I'd continue to have total bed rest tho - it will be so worth it to get safely thru your pregnancy. You've done a great job far - I failed to notice anything was wrong in my second pregnancy, was moving furniture, racing around and look what happened - don't risk it :winkwink:

4ever - of course you can lurk with intent - that's what we're here for. Anything you wanna ask, feel free. The IC journey is a long and stressfull one - what better than to talk to ladies with first hand experience :hugs:

Bec - you still ok love? Taking things easy? Glad to see you've got your TVU at 20wks x

Good luck to us all - and remember don't go it alone :kiss:


----------



## Bumpin77

Hi- I lost my first preg to IC at 22 weeks. My second preg I had a cerlage and delivered a healthy baby girl. My 3rd preg I was told "I most likely won't need it" but then I lost that preg at 21 weeks. This pregnancy I will be getting a cerclage as I know for certain I have an IC. Don't take chances.


----------



## 4everhopefull

just thought id pop in and give my ladies a huge hug :hugs: and see how you all are doing XX


----------



## lanaross

I got a small (and not very good) update -- they checked me yesterday and I was 1cm dilated already :( They still think that I might go to term but most likely not to my due date. Cervix is very high (what does it even mean??) and not that short but opening up already. At this point they said that they wouldn't stop labor if it starts. Ugh. I was hoping I'd last a little longer :(:(


----------



## JadeyB

Hey honey,

Sorry to hear that it is not such possitive news. 35 1/2 weeks is a really good gestation and LO will do really well.

Have they given you steroid shots? I was just thinking if you were worried about things and wanted to get some advice have you visited the premature baby section.

Wishing you lots of luck honey, let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## JadeyB

4everhopefull said:


> just thought id pop in and give my ladies a huge hug :hugs: and see how you all are doing XX


Hey honey,

How are you doing?

I'm doing all right, I have the next week off work to get me through to 24 weeks and past the stage where my waters broke in my first pregnancy. Feeling nervous about the rest of the week but hoping to feel a little better once I pass Monday. I'm trying to stay positive, focus on 24 and then 25 weeks and then every week bubba stays put will be an extra week of growing.

Do you mind me asking, have you been diagnosed with IC? I hate to ask but is that how you lost your LO?

:hugs: xxx


----------



## LuluBee

lanaross :hugs: try not to worry you are so close to 37 weeks I am sure your little one will be fine. I had my stitch taken out at 37 weeks and walked around - did aqua-aerobics, star jumps the lot - 2cm dilated with a fully effaced cervix and nothing happened I was induced at 40 +1. By this point the baby is so large that if you dilate a bit it doesn't matter too much as the baby won't start to fall out.


----------



## lanaross

thanks girls. Of course I am not as worried as I was at 29 weeks but I was hoping that bed rest would help with dilation :( Alas. My obgyn is now saying that I start moving around a bit after bed rest but before she was saying I needed to stay bang on until 37 weeks until I am out of the woods. I guess because I am dilating, it doesn't make sense to stay horizontal anymore or does it?
Jadey yes I checked the premie section, I guess I am pretty far along and most people are saying that after 35 weeks they go home after a couple days. 

Oh and is it really silly but I *really* don't want February baby! I know it's the most ridiculous thing I could think of right now but can't help it!! :)


----------



## Lou78

Hi all, just to update you, i've been on 'almost' bedrest since 29 weeks, i'm now 36 weeks, have been 2cm dilated for 4 weeks and on anti-contraction tablets. I feel in the safe zone now and wouldn't mind if she comes :) but obviously the longer she stays in the better. I was born at 36 weeks and there's nothing wrong with me :)


----------



## Bec L

Well done Lou78, that's great news :) xx


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: Lou that's fab news. 

Lanaross, lol at your February thing - I was the same, Alex was due the 28th Jan and I was determined he would be a January baby (like me) - it's funny what things bother us isn't it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanaross

LuluBee said:


> :hugs: Lou that's fab news.
> 
> Lanaross, lol at your February thing - I was the same, Alex was due the 28th Jan and I was determined he would be a January baby (like me) - it's funny what things bother us isn't it!!!!!!!!!!

Did you end up having him in Jan? It's a weird thing that I put in my head and it's only four days left :)

Lou, wonderful news, congrats. Right behind ya (hopefully! :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Lanaross - please try not to worry. My consultant often quotes a previous twin lady she looked after who had a stitch put in like me. At 33wks they removed the stitch because she was dilated thru it. Once out her cervix dilated to 3cms. She walked around like that for 4wks until they had to induce her at 37!!!

A dilated cervix at this stage in pregnancy can actually be normal. That's why they are no longer worried about my cervix at 29wks. The weight of my babies means I have funneled to the stitch, but it now seems to be irrelevant. The babies cannot come thru a 2cm gap anymore, and your body will not go into labour until it deems that you are ready to do so - this is as much due to uterine size as anything. 

I was told that if they screened every woman's cervix after 30wks (28wks with twins), there would be many more women funneling or dilating than expected. You cannot predict preterm labour after 30wks from dilation. It is a natural process which can begin quite early on for many women - this does not been baby is imminent hun.

Steroids are not given past 34wks btw, because baby's lungs are fully mature by then anyway. Ironically you'll probably end up willing this baby out at 38 wks love ;) xxx


----------



## lanaross

Lizzie thanks hon, that's very helpful and reassuring. Still want to take it easy for another week or so but not exactly super worried right now like I was at 29 weeks. It's odd though they actually started measuring my cervix at around that time since I had stabbing pains and put me on bed rest until 37 weeks (on strict bed rest until 34 weeks). Would be really funny if I go overdue after all that - in my head of course the minute I get up from bed rest, it will start happening :) Which I know is silly :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love. They would monitor your cervix at 29wks, even tho any changes are not as catastrophic as they would be at 20. It is better to stop dilation at that stage if at all possible, and with your history they were probably expecting some change, but a dilated cervix does not necessarily mean the same thing as preterm labour.

A huge issue with a dilated cervix is the risk of infection creeping its way up into the uterus. Often this infection can then trigger full-blown labour. The longer the cervix is dilated, the more opportunity for infection to get in.

My consultant mistakingly thought I had dilated at 20 wks :nope:, and seemed horrified. When I actually had begun to funnel at 25wks she wasn't the least bit concerned because the changes had occurred later.

At 35wks, a dilated cervix can and often does stay like that, and labour is not triggered, nor does it trigger the dilation in the first place. I think you'll probably go into labour within a few weeks as a natural progression. How exciting, a beautiful new bubba :hugs:


----------



## lanaross

Lizzie thanks so much :) Feel so much better :) Even sent this to my OH, since he was concerned as well. Plus 36 weeks today yay! :):):):)


----------



## LuluBee

Yes I ended up being induced at 40+1 (I was walking around several cms dilated by that point). Alex was born on the 29th January, I don't know where hte time goes he's a year old already and just taking his first steps.
You hold on in there a couple more days, I'm sure your little lady will be fine xx


----------



## rensben

Hi ladies,

I've made it to 26 weeks! I just had a doctor's appt yesterday. He checked my cervix manually and said that it was closed and the tension of the cerclage was good. I was expecting him to look at my cervix by using a speculum but he didn't. He is the surgeon who put in the cerclage so I assume he knows what he's doing. He was very optimistic as it has been 1 month since the operation and everything seems ok. The only problem is that today I've been having stabbing pains in the cervix last only last a few seconds but they hurt and make me worry. Does anyone know what these pains might be?

thanks!!


----------



## Blessed1

rensben said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've made it to 26 weeks! I just had a doctor's appt yesterday. He checked my cervix manually and said that it was closed and the tension of the cerclage was good. I was expecting him to look at my cervix by using a speculum but he didn't. He is the surgeon who put in the cerclage so I assume he knows what he's doing. He was very optimistic as it has been 1 month since the operation and everything seems ok. The only problem is that today I've been having stabbing pains in the cervix last only last a few seconds but they hurt and make me worry. Does anyone know what these pains might be?
> 
> thanks!!

I've been getting those pains on and off throughout pregnancy but I don't have a cerclage. And dr. said it was normal...so hopefully it is hun. :)


----------



## JadeyB

rensben said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've made it to 26 weeks! I just had a doctor's appt yesterday. He checked my cervix manually and said that it was closed and the tension of the cerclage was good. I was expecting him to look at my cervix by using a speculum but he didn't. He is the surgeon who put in the cerclage so I assume he knows what he's doing. He was very optimistic as it has been 1 month since the operation and everything seems ok. The only problem is that today I've been having stabbing pains in the cervix last only last a few seconds but they hurt and make me worry. Does anyone know what these pains might be?
> 
> thanks!!

Congrats on 26 weeks honey. I had a possitive appointment with my gynae yesterday and he said babies do very well after 25 weeks - so thats my next milestone.

Obviously I hope I make my section date but at the the moment I'm focusing on little goals - it helps (a little).

Heres to many more weeks of baking for the two of us.

xx


----------



## rensben

Hello again....thanks ladies. The pains have stopped thank goodness! We're getting there little by little..one step at a time!


----------



## selina22

Hi all i havent been on for a while and so much happening congrats to every1 holding on i know how stressed and bored you can get i am planning another baby when my 2yr old starts nursery in jan so i have more rest time im worried of not being able to run around after my 2yr old and might go and see a doc about having the stich pre pregnancy in the stomach any one had that if so was it ok my last i had a vaginal stich and it worked but i think was due to strict bed rest i didnt move at all unless i needed a toilet or for hospital appointments thanks
good luck all 
x


----------



## donegalfairy

What a scary story OP! Imagine if you wouldnt have the economy for those extra tests! My heart is aching for all those not being able to pay for private tests! Thank god you did!


----------



## LuluBee

Selina22, when I spoke to my consultant after I had Alex they recommended I come for preconception advice and counselling if we ever wanted another one. I'd speak to your doctor about it and see what they can recommend?


----------



## selina22

Hi thanks for that but i have seen my doc i then got appointement with the consultant which was pointless really he just said ok ill get your notes come back when ur pregnant and we'll take it from there he just saught of brushed me off like im not pregnant so go away saught of thing so i have gone away not reassured or anything i thought they may do some cervical test etc to make sure its ok but no just told to come back when preg so i have decided for my piece of mind to wait till jan when my daughter starts school 
though id love to try now lol 
thanks
xx :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Rensben - sorry I didn't reply sooner, only just seen your msg hun :)

The cervical stitch causes all manner of bizarre sensations, and as your uterus gets bigger and puts more natural strain on your cervix, you'll feel it pull. I've got a shirodkar stitch which is sewn into the bladder, uterine ligaments and in and out of my cervix. I have all kinds of discomfort as a result.

It is essentially a foreign body which shouldn't be there, so expect your body to be uncomfortable with it. Don't worry darlin', if the stitch was tearing against your cervix you would bleed.

You sound as tho you are doing really well. If you have gone this far and your cervix had remained closed, all the signs are really good. You're almost past the point where the cervix is an issue anyway. The stitch does create a generalised "tension" throughout your cervix which reinforces it.

Well done you - and pleased to hear that so far all us IC ladies are doing so well - much love xxx


----------



## JadeyB

selina22 said:


> Hi all i havent been on for a while and so much happening congrats to every1 holding on i know how stressed and bored you can get i am planning another baby when my 2yr old starts nursery in jan so i have more rest time im worried of not being able to run around after my 2yr old and might go and see a doc about having the stich pre pregnancy in the stomach any one had that if so was it ok my last i had a vaginal stich and it worked but i think was due to strict bed rest i didnt move at all unless i needed a toilet or for hospital appointments thanks
> good luck all
> x

Hi Selina,

I've had an abdominal stitch (TAC) placed pre-pregnancy. I've got very little cervix left as I had to have most of it removed and I've had a failed vaginal stitch (TVC) - so considered a candidate for a TAC.

I had my TAC placed in August and I fell pregnant in October. A properly placed TAC should eliminate the need for bed-rest. I am 24 weeks tomorrow (eek) and so far so good. I'm still very very nervous, and resting when I can. I don't think this is necessary, but having lost a baby, I'm not willing to take any chances. 

The operation itself is considered (by some surgeons) as invasive but I didn't find it too bad at all. I have a scar a very simlar length and position as a c-section scar and I wasn't in too much pain at all. I found my TVC worse because I couldn't take strong painkillers (as I was pregnant at the time).

I could go on all day, but if you want to know anymore - please shout. I am a member of a website called Abbyloopers and the ladies on there are amazing and so strong.

xx


----------



## ellahstruts

lizziedripping i am also from leicester and have a shirodkar stitch in place i am 30 +3 weeks i see we are due on the same day too lol thats so strange.....are you at the royal or general? i am under Dr singhal at the general, small world hey xxx


----------



## selina22

hi thanks for your advice and so happy for you that its working for you jadeyb but im not sure it will work for me i dont like the idea of csection or operations and TVC worked really well for me with my daughter and that preg they were not sure y i lost my son in first preg so were just keeping an eye on me then i started funelling so they did TVC at 18 weeks with funelling once it was in it didnt change a bit the whole preg and she was born full term so i am hoping that now we know its defo IC i will have TVC earlier before any funelling etc so i am happy to stick with that i will just rest as much as possible i have know come off contraception cerrezzete so that i can get normal cylces heard it takes long lol and just pray it all works out 
thanks for your info fingers crossed for all 
xx:winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi my lovelies :hugs:

Just wondering how we're all still doing? You're always in my thoughts........

I'm off for my 31wk twin/internal scan today - it's no longer as scary as it once was, but I still feel a tad apprehensive :wacko:

I'm hoping all will be well, and you ladies can take heart from my positive experience given how the odds were totally stacked against me.

After today, I will have fortnightly scans to ensure the stitch isn't tearing my cervix, which is more and more likely as I progress - then at 34 it will be taken out :happydance:

I'm also gonna discuss the whole section vs natural birth - not sure what to do, would love natural, but with it being twins I don't dare risk their health. After all we have been thru, I just want them out safely.

Much love to you all, and I'll write later all being well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rensben

Hi all

Good luck today Lizzie! I hope you get good news. I've got everything crossed for you!

I'm so happy to see that we are all still hanging in there. I'm at 27 weeks today!! 3rd trimester!! I've come a long way since 20 weeks and it's gone by fairly quickly. The bed rest is still tough but not as bad as I thought it would be. I made a really quick trip to the grocery store just beside my apartment yesterday because I needed a few things and I figured it would be ok because my doc said I could start moving around a little more. I was only gone for 10 minutes but I was sooo nervous. I felt like I was escaping from prison or something! I told my husband when he got home and he thought it was risky..he told me he was going to put a padlock on the door if I tried that again...he was joking...I think lol!

Looking forward to all your updates!


----------



## lanaross

Girlies thanks so much for all the support!! Just like you have predicted I've made it to FULL TERM TODAY! After all this crazy bed rest, no stitch, funneling, I am 1cm dilated since 35 weeks. Having all kinds of pains and pulls but I am guessing this is very normal and it's almost the finish line for me. I wouldn't be able to keep my sanity, if it weren't for you xxxx

To ALL BED REST Mommies -- you can make it, just take it one day at a time, it will be over before you know it xxxxx


----------



## lanaross

rensben said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good luck today Lizzie! I hope you get good news. I've got everything crossed for you!
> 
> I'm so happy to see that we are all still hanging in there. I'm at 27 weeks today!! 3rd trimester!! I've come a long way since 20 weeks and it's gone by fairly quickly. The bed rest is still tough but not as bad as I thought it would be. I made a really quick trip to the grocery store just beside my apartment yesterday because I needed a few things and I figured it would be ok because my doc said I could start moving around a little more. I was only gone for 10 minutes but I was sooo nervous. I felt like I was escaping from prison or something! I told my husband when he got home and he thought it was risky..he told me he was going to put a padlock on the door if I tried that again...he was joking...I think lol!
> 
> Looking forward to all your updates!

Hi hun, congratulations on making it to third trimester :hugs: I would still take it easy for now, I was diagnosed with this at around 27 weeks and was put on strict bed rest. I only started to relax a bit at 34 weeks. Ask your hubby to do grocery shopping for you and rest :) Not very long to go now.


----------



## Bec L

Lanaross - that's brilliant, congratulations!!!

Best of luck today Lizzie, hope all's ok hun xx


----------



## selina22

Hi all this forum is great and it is so positive to know that your all doing well it helps people like us with ic to see positives especially when your on bedrest when i get my bfp i will defo be on here for support you are all fantastic and a great support network when i was preg with megan i didnt know of anywhere like this i got bored witless lol so am happy to know ur all here to go through same experiances together okay stop blabbing lol its just know one in my family understands how hard it is they just think im stupid for wanting another one lol but i got my hubby my daughter and all of you guys how happy does that make me feel 

good luck to all and fingers crossed your all doing fantastic xxx
:thumbup:


----------



## JadeyB

Hi ladies,

Really pleased that we all have positive news.

I have to admit the last 2 weeks has been absolute hell - just emotionally had no problems physically. I'm really pleased that I have now officially made it further than I did in my first pregnancy as my daughter was delivered at 24+2!!

Lanaross - Congrats on making it to full-term. I'm really really happy for you. Its funny as it seems like only yesterday that you posted saying you were 35 weeks but 2 weeks in my pregnancy seems like years ago!

Lizziedripping - I hope that your scan went well hon and that you have positive news. 

Rensben - congratulations on 27 weeks today!! That is fab news, you are doing really well. Obviously we don't want bubba to come until fully cooked, but even if born now your little one has a very good chance.

Bec - How are you doing hon? How many weeks are you now?

Ellastruts - Congrats on 30 weeks that is fab.

Selina - Really sorry that you struggle with operations. As TVC and bedrest has worked for you in the past I'm sure it will again. Like you say I've heard that the earlier placed the better. I've lost count of the amount of anaesthetics and gynae operations I have had in the last 3 years. Its crazy but I think I'm getting more fearful with each one!

When have you ladies started buying things for your little one. We are not planning on buying anything until 28 weeks, but going to start doing a little research and making a list over the next couple of weeks.

xxx


----------



## selina22

Hi all
jadeyb when i was pregnant with megan i waited until about 28 weeks for little bits and at 30 weeks got all big things when i lost my first i got everything and lost him at 23 so i held on purely because i was scared i think this time round i may start to shop at 27 weeks for all things im so happy for you to reach this point its a relief when you reach the point u lost ur last baby like me when i was preg with meg i hit 23 weeks then 24 came i slowly became more positive i will start to get easier as every day goes by ur bubba is growing more and more good luck 
have fun baby shopping
xx


----------



## SugarKisses

Have just found this thread. 

I had my 1st born-my daughter at 24 weeks and 2 days, she sadly died at birth...... i had arrived at hosp with 'back pains'-I didnt realize they were contractions and I was told I was fully dilated :cry:...I went into prem labour for no known reason-Sophie was perfect and there was no sign of infection or anything. It was put down to 'one of those things' and I was just extremely unlucky :(

My next pregnancy went really well. I was having scans quite often and I had a cervical scan at 17 weeks which showed my cervix was long and closed....I was really pleased. Then at 23 weeks I went into prem labour again....I arrived at hospital to be told I was 3-4cm dilated :cry: They managed to stop the labour and I held on for a week-complete bedrest. They tried to give me a stitch, but Luke was lying funny and his feet were in the way :( I gave birth at exactly 24 weeks via c-section and my little man held on for 2 days :cry:

I have not been told as such that I have a weak cervix....but because ive went into prem labour twice now for no known reason....well it sends alarm bells ringing.

Can I ask if it hurts to have a stitch? x x x


----------



## AP

Did any of you ask for a stitch? I worry that if we TTC in a few years that if i do fall pregnant again, no-one would monitor or look after me. I had Alex at 27+4, no reason why.



SugarKisses said:


> Can I ask if it hurts to have a stitch? x x x

:hugs: babe!

Just found this too, and i wanted to know that too, good question.


----------



## JadeyB

SugarKisses said:


> Have just found this thread.
> 
> I had my 1st born-my daughter at 24 weeks and 2 days, she sadly died at birth...... i had arrived at hosp with 'back pains'-I didnt realize they were contractions and I was told I was fully dilated :cry:...I went into prem labour for no known reason-Sophie was perfect and there was no sign of infection or anything. It was put down to 'one of those things' and I was just extremely unlucky :(
> 
> My next pregnancy went really well. I was having scans quite often and I had a cervical scan at 17 weeks which showed my cervix was long and closed....I was really pleased. Then at 23 weeks I went into prem labour again....I arrived at hospital to be told I was 3-4cm dilated :cry: They managed to stop the labour and I held on for a week-complete bedrest. They tried to give me a stitch, but Luke was lying funny and his feet were in the way :( I gave birth at exactly 24 weeks via c-section and my little man held on for 2 days :cry:
> 
> I have not been told as such that I have a weak cervix....but because ive went into prem labour twice now for no known reason....well it sends alarm bells ringing.
> 
> Can I ask if it hurts to have a stitch? x x x

Hey honey,

I am so sorry you have had to experience losing a baby, I can't believe it has happened to you twice. :cry:

I'm not sure if you have an IC but when I read your story, it sent alarm bells ringing in my head too. I definitely think it is worth investigating.

I am a member of a website called Abbyloopers - it is US based www.abbyloopers.org. There are lots of ladies on there from all over the world and they are fab (just like the ladies on bnb). I think that it may be helpful to you. Most of the ladies on there have an abdominal stitches (TAC) placed but some ladies who want to have abdominal or vaginal stitches post asking for advice. The ladies on there are truly inspirational, many have lost 2 or more children before being diagnosed with IC - between 16 and 25 weeks. 

I have had both a TAC and a TVC (vaginal stitch) and i have to say that the pain wasn't bad at all. Especially as I had my TAC placed pre-pregnancy (so was allowed lots of painkillers). It was put in through an incision in my tummy - just like a c-section cut. I will have to give birth by c-section now.

Please message me with any questions. Where are you based?
xxx


----------



## selina22

SugarKisses said:


> Have just found this thread.
> 
> I had my 1st born-my daughter at 24 weeks and 2 days, she sadly died at birth...... i had arrived at hosp with 'back pains'-I didnt realize they were contractions and I was told I was fully dilated :cry:...I went into prem labour for no known reason-Sophie was perfect and there was no sign of infection or anything. It was put down to 'one of those things' and I was just extremely unlucky :(
> 
> My next pregnancy went really well. I was having scans quite often and I had a cervical scan at 17 weeks which showed my cervix was long and closed....I was really pleased. Then at 23 weeks I went into prem labour again....I arrived at hospital to be told I was 3-4cm dilated :cry: They managed to stop the labour and I held on for a week-complete bedrest. They tried to give me a stitch, but Luke was lying funny and his feet were in the way :( I gave birth at exactly 24 weeks via c-section and my little man held on for 2 days :cry:
> 
> I have not been told as such that I have a weak cervix....but because ive went into prem labour twice now for no known reason....well it sends alarm bells ringing.
> 
> Can I ask if it hurts to have a stitch? x x x


Hi and so sorry for your losses i to am new to this thread but find it very helpfull i lost my son josh at 23 weeks he only lived an hour i fell preg straight after and was moniterd every 2 weeks i started funelling at 18 weeks so i had the stitch placed i must say i didnt feel a thing and after had no pain and only bled tiny bit after removeing it hurts a little more but wasnt to bad my daughter went full term with the stitch i think it affects us all differently but i would research into what you feel is right for you also not sure if you had been given steroids but i think this is a must for us ic ladies hope all is well dont hesitate to message me 

lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone, and especially Sugarkisses and Selina - OMG my loves you have really been thru it :(

You must be absolutely drained emotionally. It seems uncertain as to why you lost your little ones - except to say that a classic feature of IC is that there are no symptoms as such, and you certainly don't experience pain or contractions. 

I could be wrong Sugarkisses, but it sounds more likely that you experienced preterm labour. This is a seperate issue, and has to be treated differently. There is some suggestion that giving progesterone supplements to women in your position is very effective in preventing it, and it is beginning to be used in the UK more and more.

That said, a cervical cerclage is also an option since no one can ever be certain of an IC diagnosis vs incompetent cervix. In your position, I would be inclined to push for one hun.

Sb22, a birth at 27wks is less likely to be due to IC, because a weakness of the cervix tends to show itself by the 26th week. If you've made it to 27, then the cervix has already proven itself strong enough to take the weight of a baby without opening. Again tho, if your baby came without contractions, then it is possible and I'd push for a stitch.

Stitches don't hurt when going in btw. They do them under a spinal anaesthetic. Afterwards I had lots of bizarre tightenings and aches for about 3wks tho. It wasn't painful, but a bit scary due to my constant fear of losing the pregnancy :(

The stitch has worked well for me, but I do have confirmed IC. Please take heart from our success stories here. My cervix had zero tone in it at 12wks when the stitch was placed - the consultant really thought I wouldn't possibly be able to carry twins. Now here I am at 31wks, with 2 huge boys making the pressure on my cervix equivalent to that of a 45wk singleton pregnancy, and I only have mild funnelling which hasn't worsened in 6wks.

It can be done but it has been a terrifying journey. Jadey B, you are coming thru the worst nit psychologically hun - I too found the 20s hellish. No one can understand til they've been there.  Every week seems like an eternity, and when you reach every "goal", you aren't satisfied and just want to get to the next...........even now, grateful as I am to be here, I won't fully relax til 34wks.

Well done Lanaross - let's hope you've set the standard for us all to aim for. ;)

As for buying baby stuff - I only accepeted I might bring home 2 healthy babies this week - so have sent Mum out with a shopping list cos I'm in confinement. I am sorry to be missing out on what every other pregnant woman takes for granted, but it will be worth it to get to 37wks.

Bec, how you doing hun? You getting your cervix measured next week?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Bec L

Hi everyone
JadeyB, so pleased for you, have been thinking about you this week and wondering how you were getting on. :hugs:

Lizziedripping am glad you're feeling so positive and can finally start buying things for your two little superstars. :happydance:

Am so sorry you have had to experience such loss and trauma Selina & Sugarkisses. My heart goes out to you :hugs:

I'm ok thanks girls. Feel a bit of a fraud being on here as I know technically I haven't been diagnosed with an IC and the fact I made it to 34 weeks with Poppy is very positive. I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday and they are meant to be carrying out a cervical scan then too (if they don't I will be demanding it!!) Still trying to take it as easy as possible but am hoping by next week I'll know whether I'm ok to carry on as normal or not.

Been getting a lot of lower back pain which has been a bit worrying but I think that is more from picking Poppy up (I hope so anyway).

Well done to all the other girls who have made it to term or are getting close :happydance:


----------



## ellahstruts

just got word i have my shirodkar stitch out on april 9th and induction at 38weeks if i have not delived by then.....cant wait xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ella - do you know much about shirodkar stitch removal? I know you have to be in theatre to get it out, does that mean a spinal again? 

Both twins are currently breech, so if they remain so by 34wks I have to have a section in which case stitch will come out at the same time. If one goes head down, I can try for natural delivery, but stitch then must be removed at 34wks.

Never thought to ask what removal involved. I know macdonald stitch is taken out without theatre or aneasthetic - but shirodkar is so much more complicated x


----------



## rensben

Hi everyone,

Well after some good new from my doc 10 days ago I got some bad news from my mid-wife today. :( This week end I had quite a few contractions , not real ones but intense bh contractions. So I told my mid wife this morning on her weekly visit and she ddecided to examen me. She said that my cervix was extrememly soft and that the stitch was in place but the thread was loose. Thankfully it isstill closed though. If the contractions continue I need to go to the hospital so they can stop the contractions. When I had the stitch put in at21 weeks I was at a cervix length of 1.3cm and open 1cm. Does this mean that there is nothing but the stitch now keeping the baby in? So scared...


----------



## lizziedripping

Rensben - don't panic my sweet.

Your cervix will be soft, that is partly why it is incompetent. My cervix had zero "tone" in it at 12wks when the stitch was placed - the stitch helps to create the tension which should be naturally there. My cervix is probably still soft - as is many women's without IC on their 2nd or 3rd pregnancy.

No disrespect to you midwife, but i have found that midwives tend to know very little about IC and cervical cerclage. Does she realise for example, that some thread is left hanging from the stitch to enable them to remove it at the allotted time? This is probably the "thread" she was talking about.

ALso, if the stitch was the only thing holding in the baby, you would be dilated thru it, and the midwife would have clearly seen this on inspection. It is also likely that you would have had some bleeding as your cervix pulled against the stitch.

It is IMPOSSIBLE to tell how long a cervix is by manual inspection. You can however tell if it is dilated. The membranes bulge thru the gap. Even if it were dilated, I have known many women have no cervix remaining and stitch holding in baby, but they still go all the way - the main risk being infection due to the lack of a barrier to the uterus.

I am NOT an expert - but I don't think the thread was the stitch coming loose, nor do I think you are dilated. You may have lost some length, you may even have funneled - but so have I and here I am carrying twins at 32wks.

As with any woman, there is always the threat of early labour, quite seperate from IC. Having an emergency stitch can sometimes trigger early labour, but you have gone weeks now without that happening, and the threat is minimal. Unless I'm missing something, there is no evidence of this as yet. Certainly I think your IC issue is becoming less of a threat - stitch is doing it's job.

As for BH. I have had them since 20wks. THis week I have had quite intense/painful ones off and on. My consultant says it's normal, and the presence of a stitch serves to intensify them. They don't necessarily have an effect on the cervix.

The only way to get peace of mind hun is to get a TVU. Please try not to get overly anxious - a scan will most likely reveal that not much has changed from a cervix point of view. 

As I say, I am no expert, but neither is the midwife - having a look only serves to determine if you have dilated or not - presumabley she didn't say that you had - and until that point anything can be happening with the cervix, and the only way to see that is via a scan.

Good luck - let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## cla

I was wondering if you lovely ladies can help me. I don't know if I should post it here or not .
Where can I start. I was just wondering if you think I might have a ic due to the fact I lost my baby at the end of feb due to my waters breaking , i was 16.5weeks gone and had slight tummy pain for a week. I never know anything about ic so I never asked them at the hospital it this could have caused me to lose my baby. They said I also had a water infection weather that had anything to do with it. I have got that many questions so I hope you lovely ladies can help me , because I don't want this to happen again. When I had an internal after my water had broke would they have been able to tell if I had a ic. Sorry for all the questions xxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love - so sorry for your loss :hugs: You are among friends here, who totally understand how scared and apprehensive you must be feeling :hugs:

The first thing to understand about IC, is that it is a very difficult condition to diagnose. There are definite tell-tale signs which make it likely, but it is seldom definitive.

In your case, your waters broke quite early on. This could have been because your cervix had opened due to it being incompetent, and the membranes bulged thru to the point where they burst. Or it could have been due to an infection hun. Some women have premature rupture of membranes as an independent pregnancy complication - and again it is very difficult to pinpoint why.

By the time you were examined internally, your cervix would have already been open, whether this was due to IC would have been uncertain.

There are certain indications that you may have had IC. You didn't contract, or have any obvious cramps/pains being the main one, and the timing. IC tends to show itself between 15-25wks when the weight of the uterus begins to put stress on the cervix. Again tho, these are not clear signs.

Hopefully, in your case this was a one-off infection or miscarriage because something just wasn't right with the baby/pregnancy. In which case you have every chance of going on to have a healthy pregnancy in the future. 

Whatever the reason tho, you are entitled to ask for a consultation with someone the next time you get pregnant to discuss these issues. I'm not sure you would be offered a cervical stitch on the basis of what happened last time, but you should atleast look at your options. You can also be more closely monitored for signs of infection next time, and treated with antibiotics if need be.

Don't be fobbed off hun - this is your life, your potential baby and is important to you. Write any time if you need advice - we are always here x


----------



## Bec L

:hugs: cla, really sorry to hear about your loss. Am sure you will be closely monitored next time, such a shame you had to go through such a trauma.

Well, I went for my 20 week scan today.

Needless to say, the scan department had not been told I was also due to have TVU so it took a bit of faffing about and ringing round before the sonographer was giving permission to do it :dohh:

Everything was great with the normal scan - baby was wriggling away, scratching his/her nose and looking perfect :cloud9:

The TVU showed my cervix measuring at approx 3.2cm :saywhat: Obviously, that is great news but how can it have gone from 2.6cm to 3.2cm in 4 weeks?? The sonographer was really positive and said it all looked great - no funnelling, no bulging of membranes etc and said she'd recommend that I have another one done at around 30 weeks +.

So what do you experts make of that?!! Have to say, I felt more confident that this lady knew what she was doing and which bits to measure - last time the lady had to get a second opinion, but there was agreement that it was 2.6...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bec. Well done you for getting the TVU - not easy on the NHS :growlmad:

It isn't unusual for your cervix to go from 2.6 to 3 plus hun - cervix length fluctuates constantly, sometimes overnight. Resting alone can lengthen it. Also, measuring isn't an exact science and can vary between sonographers. The first measurement I had at 15wks was 2.8, but 4 plus from 17weeks onwards - I personally think the original measurement was wrong in my case, but we'll never know.

You're obviously doing really well, and I'd carry on taking things easy and no excessive lifting, activity etc. Are you ok with being checked again at 30wks? I'd push for another at 24/25, but then I'm a bit of a worrier :blush:

Good luck, and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Thanks Lizzie. It's hard to know whether to get 'excited' about the measurement or not. I never feel like I get any clear answers when I go to the ante natal clinic. The sonographer said she would ask my consultant to contact me to make an appt for me to go and see him 'soon.' If I don't hear in the next couple of weeks I'll contact him and see what he says.

I think because no one has ever investigated the cause of Poppy's prematurity, it's like they aren't doing anything to try to prevent in happening again. 

Like you have said before, seeing as I got as far as 34 weeks with Poppy it may well be that I don't have an IC, but I'd like to do everything I can to keep this one safe inside until much nearer its due date!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hmmmm - you never get any clear answers Bec? Sounds strangely familiar ;)

I think the main problem is that no one can ever be certain how any particular pregnancy is going to go. As you and I have proven, along with many other ladies here, unexpected stuff does happen, and often there is no real explanation.

Your cervix is still within normal limits, and as such they will leave things for now. As I say, if every woman was screened in pregnancy, there would be massive variation and the majority would go on to deliver at term. We are "micro managed", which is brilliant, but also very worrying when otherwise we would be oblivious to these subtle changes.

I'd be aware, continue taking things easy and if you have any concerns - no matter how small, pop into delivery suite and insist they have a look. We may not have an American system, where appointments can be booked at will, but I have certainly never been turned away from L&D, and always tell them I'm super-stressed, and by having a look they'll be doing me a huge favour. Works every time ;) x


----------



## selina22

Hi all hows all ur bumps doing just thought id pop in and say hi i still have no AF so waiting for that before TTC then my IC journey starts again i gave up ciggerettes last friday due too wanting a baby so a bit stressed but holding out lol
hope every1 is doing well
x


----------



## JadeyB

Hi girls,

How is everyone doing?

Selina - Congrats on giving up smoking, I hope its not too stressful for you. Are you getting help? Sending you lots of baby dust.

I had a very positive appointment today. Cervix is still closed.

My consultant told me that survival rates at 26 weeks is very good. My next milestone is 28 weeks and not being scanned again until 29 weeks so I just need to keep an eye on any symptoms. Having some weird stabbing pains down there right now, so hoping thats nothing to worry about. They don't feel anything like period pains or anything like the contractions I felt with Amelia.

I see the midwive tomorrow, so may mention it then (unless it gets worse). My hubby is in France for the next few days, so praying nothing happens while he is away. I have my best friend on speed dial - lol!

We even took a look at prams Saturday and if all is well we are going to order ours in a couple of weeks. Looing at either the iCandy Apple or Peach.

I'm looking forward to start buying things.

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hiya my lovelies :hugs:

Glad to see your cervix is closed JB. Now you have got this far, it's unlikely it'll open now, and even if it does, it is less problematic the further along you are.

As for stabbing pains, it could be due to round ligament stretching, or pelvis being under strain? I have had so many aches and pains in this pregnancy, and none of them have turned out to be sinister. It is a very nerve wracking time for you, where every twinge feels like it might be a "sign". Once you get to 28wks you'll feel yourself relax hun - then every week after that things get easier and easier.

I am doing ok. Getting really fed-up now - tummy is measuring 45wks, and I have been in the final throws of a pregnancy for several weeks now (in singleton terms) and it's really taking its toll. Trouble is, I daren't complain because I am so eternally grateful to have made it this far - I'd take another 6months of this discomfort any day than have another 24 weeker :nope:

I was convinced labour was imminent this morning cause my bowel was gurgling, and churning and very windy :blush: Just like it is before AF starts - and how it was before I had my first child at term. It's settled again now tho, and I suspect is due to the 400mgs of iron I'm on!!! That stuff plays havoc with my digestive system. :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok - I have been wondering how Rensben and Hope are getting on. If you're there ladies, let us know. Love to you all (inc. lady wtt and giving up the ciggies, and keep doing what you're doing :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## selina22

Hi thanks jadeyb and lizziedripping yes doing good havent touched a ciggie since last friday but still waiting for AF lol congrates to both of you for doing so well and lizziedripping you must be really tired now nearly at the end with twins its great to see every1 on here doing so well xx


----------



## rensben

Hi there everyone,

Sorry for not updating sooner but I wanted to have something to report! I was in the hospital today for reduced movements and had a complete check up including internal scan. My cerclage is still holding strong and my cervix is 2cm closed on the inside and out! Baby is perfect and they couldn't find anything wrong. I'm staying on modified bed rest and we'll review things again at 32 weeks.

Glad to see everyone is doing well! Let's keep it up!


----------



## rensben

Hi there everyone,

Sorry for not updating sooner but I wanted to have something to report! I was in the hospital today for reduced movements and had a complete check up including internal scan. My cerclage is still holding strong and my cervix is 2cm closed on the inside and out! Baby is perfect and they couldn't find anything wrong. I'm staying on modified bed rest and we'll review things again at 32 weeks.

Glad to see everyone is doing well! Let's keep it up!


----------



## ellahstruts

hi girls, hope that evereyone is ok, well i have made it to nearly 34 weeks and my stitch is still holding strong, i am booked in for 9th april t have it taken out and a growth scan next thursday, i now cant wait to get this stich out!! i have brought everything, but have kept it round at my mums house i just dont want to tempt fate...silly i know, i too had reduced movements and was on the monitor and an extra scan 4 weeks ago, at 30 weeks she weighed 4lb so i am confident that baby will be fine even if she came early by a few weeks.
i bet you cant wait for your twins to be here now lizzie,i cant imagine how uncomfortable you must be, it will be so amazing......... and selina congrats on stopping smoking, well done

xxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for updating Rensben, was wondering how you were getting on after the m/w scared the living daylights out of you :growlmad: I thought you'd be ok - flippin' m/w, it always amazes me how little they seem to know.

Ellah - do you know what having the shirodkar stitch out involves? I have my routine scan this Friday, at which point we'll decide if I'm having a natural vs ceasarean birth. Twins were breech, now they are head down, so the decision is a little less clear cut. Consultant said last time that stitch will come out next week if I'm going to opt for a natural delivery. I need to be in theatre for its removal - does this mean another spinal?

I can't lie on my back any more because I black out, so a little worried about being on my back, with a spinal aneasthetic and legs in stirrups :wacko: How is that gonna happen? :shrug:

Anyhoo ladies - glad we're all still going strong. Let's keep it that way :hugs:


----------



## selina22

Hi lizziedripping just thought i would add when i had my stitch removed with megan it was quite simple they do it in labour ward in a room no spinal they offer gas and air if needed though i didnt use it and didnt feel pain at all though maybe some others do took like 5 mins to remove on normal bed in room and then stayed for half an hour to monitor me and baby then went home i didnt go into labour until 2 weeks later just thought id let you know how it was done for me well done rensben and ellahstruts on getting so far you to lizziedripping you will all be soon holding happy healthy babies xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

selina22 said:


> Hi lizziedripping just thought i would add when i had my stitch removed with megan it was quite simple they do it in labour ward in a room no spinal they offer gas and air if needed though i didnt use it and didnt feel pain at all though maybe some others do took like 5 mins to remove on normal bed in room and then stayed for half an hour to monitor me and baby then went home i didnt go into labour until 2 weeks later just thought id let you know how it was done for me well done rensben and ellahstruts on getting so far you to lizziedripping you will all be soon holding happy healthy babies xxx

Hi Selina - thanks for your reply, but I suspect you may have had a macdonald stitch which is removed in an ordinary room. I have a shirodkar which is stitched to my bladder and vaginal wall and is much higher up the cervix, so it more tricky to remove. 

As it happens, I went for a 34 week scan yesterday, and the leading twin is still breech so they have to do a ceasarean. I'm booked in for 26th APril. When you have a section they don't remove the stitch until then, so it's not an issue any more.

I did find out that removing a shirodkar involves a spinal and being in theatre, so I'm glad that that hasn't now got to happen. I'd have been really worried it would trigger labour :nope:

Much love x


----------



## selina22

wow lucky you, your going to have your boys really soon you must be excited now you can relax unlike the past 6 months enjoy it am so happy for you 26th april is my mums birthday lol are you ready for them sorry about the stitch thing i dont know the names but mine was defo not attached with bladder so must be different , the main thing is you boys will be with you within a month woohoo im excited and i dont even know you im so happy i like positives and am so pleased keep us updated xxxx


----------



## lanaross

Hi ladies! As an update I delivered my precious bundle of joy at 38.2 weeks after bedresting for about six weeks. Isabella Catherine was born on March 14, weighing a whooping 7 pounds and 20 inches long. We are in love and super exhausted. Bed rest definitely worked for me and it seems that I delivered just a week after I was allowed to get up. 

For all who are still on bed rest, tons of hugs and it will be over before you know it. Thanks ladies for all support xxxx


----------



## selina22

congratulations on your little bundle of joy, lots of sleepless nights ahead lol x


----------



## JadeyB

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing??

Lanaross - Huge congratulations!!! Sounds like the bedrest really did its job. Isabella is such a beautiful name - we had picked out Isabella or Sofia if this bubba was a girl. Do you have a link to photos anywhere else on the forum? Would love to see her.

Lizziedripping - Congrats on getting a date for your c-section. Its not very long to go at all. I'm sure if still feels ages away - I can only imagine how uncomfortable you must be now - measuring at 45 weeks wow!! I know what you mean about it all being worth it though as opposed to having a 24 weeker. Very different experiences, but ones that I'm sure neither of us would ever want to repeat :hugs:.

Ellastruts - congrats on making it to 34 weeks - thats fab news!

Rensben and Bec - I hope you are both doing well.

I took a trip to the hospital yesterday as I was worried about movement. They hooked me up to the ECG and baby is doing perfectly fine. Obviously just having a lazy Sunday - who can blame him.

My consultant happened to be there and he did a scan. Baby is measuring at just under 3lbs which is fab news. He has put on a 1lb in 2 weeks.

xx


----------



## rensben

Hi ladies,

Well, I am back in the hospital due to contractions that started last evening at 9pm and continued every 4minutes to 9am this morning! The drugs finally worked and they stopped. I am still in the hospital and getting the second shot of steroids tonight. They said they wouldn't stop labour if it started back up. They would take out the stitch and let things progress naturally. I am at 30 weeks and 3 dys and quite nervous but I have come along way from my emergency stitch at21 weeks!

Lanaross: congratulations on nyour little bundle of joy. I would love to make it to 37 weeks but 7 more weeks of bed rest is daunting! I've already been on it 10!


----------



## JadeyB

rensben said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well, I am back in the hospital due to contractions that started last evening at 9pm and continued every 4minutes to 9am this morning! The drugs finally worked and they stopped. I am still in the hospital and getting the second shot of steroids tonight. They said they wouldn't stop labour if it started back up. They would take out the stitch and let things progress naturally. I am at 30 weeks and 3 dys and quite nervous but I have come along way from my emergency stitch at21 weeks!
> 
> Lanaross: congratulations on nyour little bundle of joy. I would love to make it to 37 weeks but 7 more weeks of bed rest is daunting! I've already been on it 10!

Sorry to hear that you are having contractions. I really hope that bubba stays put for a few more weeks yet. I'm pleased you have had the steriod injections, I'm sure that those will really help.

Although far from ideal - 30 weeks is brilliant and the chance of any long term problems are slim!

Good luck honey, I am thinking of you. xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow! Firstly, Lanaross many congratulations on the birth of Isabella - well done, your IC journey is thankfully over with a happy outcome, inspiration to us all :hugs:

Rensben, my thoughts are with you honey, but I have to say, 30wks is a great milestone. If we could have got Evie to that we would have been thrilled :thumbup: You too have done so well, and every extra day bubs stays put makes the world of difference. I'm certain he'll be fine :hugs:

Bed rest is tough, I've been making a dent in the sofa now for 21wks and I am going insane :wacko: It is so worth it tho. I never realised how moronic daytime tv was until now ](*,)

Thanks JadeyB for your kind words - and yes, I am getting bigger, and nope I'm not sure how I'm still stretching. Bump looks so odd - I look like the Mr Men character, Mr Greedy :haha:

Love to you all - and keep fighting the fight :hugs:


----------



## lanaross

rensben said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well, I am back in the hospital due to contractions that started last evening at 9pm and continued every 4minutes to 9am this morning! The drugs finally worked and they stopped. I am still in the hospital and getting the second shot of steroids tonight. They said they wouldn't stop labour if it started back up. They would take out the stitch and let things progress naturally. I am at 30 weeks and 3 dys and quite nervous but I have come along way from my emergency stitch at21 weeks!
> 
> Lanaross: congratulations on nyour little bundle of joy. I would love to make it to 37 weeks but 7 more weeks of bed rest is daunting! I've already been on it 10!

You can do it!!! Consider it your MUCH NEEDED rest before you start sleeping two hours a day :) Seriously, you don't realize it now, but thinking back on my bed rest, gosh I miss it. Take it one hour, one day at a time, watch everything you can, talk to everyone you can, you will not have time later xxx


----------



## rensben

Thanks everyone,

well I've now been in the hospital for 48 hours and they are going to take me off the meds that are stopping the contractions. I can't be on them any longer than 2 days because they are too strong. I already feel the contractions back and I know that as soon as the drugs wear off I'll be contracting like before. They just put a monitor because I was feeling some contractions again already. The new mid wife said I wasn't but the read out on the monitor looked just like it did when I came in a couple of days ago. i also know what a contraction is know and I don't need a monitor to tell me that I am having one! She told me to take my sleeping pill and go to sleep. I've still got my stitch in and I am feeling the pulling on my cervix when I contract. they say they won't check my cervix again for a good another week. So do I just have to wait until I bleed or it tears? So frustrating! In any case, I've had the steriods so that makes me feel better...baby is not kicking or moving very much and I just know he's getting ready to make his entrance. I just hope he makes it to Friday (31 weeks) I know it's a fairly good gestation but I've read lots of stories where the babies born at this term have lots of problems. I guess I just have to stay positive. I'm off to get a good night's sleep if I can! Night night all!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Rensben :hugs:

Sorry for your stress hun - I know that despite being 31wks, it is still a worry for you that bubs might be born at this gestation. I'm nearly 35 and still worried, wanting to reach yet another milestone of 36wks. I think anything less than 38wks is never satisfactory to a caring mum.

All that said, it is true that babies can still have complications at 31wks, but the majority don't - except some minor feeding/breathing issues which can be resolved without huge intervention. THe other thing to remember is that not only has your baby now had the steroids, but also he has been feeling the effects of labour for a few days - this in itself works wonders to mature his lungs and prepare him for life outside. 

The more distress (normal labour contractions) a baby feels in utero, the more developed his lungs become. It's nature's way of counteracting any prematurity. If you can get your breast milk into him, all the better too. It too is tailor-made for baby's gestation, being packed with more antibodies than a full-term mother's milk to support him in those early weeks.

If baby does put in a appearance shortly, ask immediately about expressing - the sooner the better hun. Please PM me if you need anything - we're all here to help, and good luck xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Wow so much has been going on in the last few days!

Great that you have a section date Lizzie, well done for getting so far and lanaross, massive congrats on the birth of a beautiful baby girl :cloud9: And JadeyB, so glad you are still doing so well.

Rensben, sorry to hear about your worries but it's such a positive that your LO has had the steroids and like Lizzie says, there is every chance any complications your LO may have will be minor :hugs:

I requested an appointment with my consultant and saw him today. He is Mr Laid Back and bascally said it's highly unlikely I have an IC as I would not have got as far as 34 wks (as you said previously Lizzie). He also told me that TVUs (for me) were a waste of time in his opinion in that stitches have to be put in early on ie 13/14 weeks otherwise there is no point in having them, and they can do more harm than good :dohh:

Anyway, upshot is he didn't exactly put my mind at rest but seemed pretty convinced I should be able to carry to term with this baby, but is bringing me back in at about 32 weeks for a growth scan and one final TVU 'just for the hell of it.' :wacko:


----------



## rensben

Well everyone..I'd like to introduce you to Gabriel James who arrived March 31st at 3:45pm after only 4 hours of labour! I finally convinced the doctors to check my cervix after having a night of contractions (which they didn't believe I was having!) Well when they checked I was at 3cm with the stitch still in! They rushed me into delivery to get the stitch out....really painful because I was having serious conractions as they put in the speculum and took out the stitch! I got an epidural immediately because I opened up to 4cm instantly..I really had a true incompetent cervix. The epidural was bliss and I dilated to 10 within an hour and a half. Out he came at 1.6kg (3.6 pounds). He was crying so that was a good sign. He is now doing great and breathing on his own. They say he is a little champion! I am just praying that he continues this way. I love him to bits and i haven't even held him yet. Thank you all for your support during this journey that I won't soon forget. I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies and I will be here to cheer you all on!!


----------



## Bec L

Awww congratulations hun!!! That's a great weight and sounds like he is already a little fighter. Well done you. 
You'll get loads of support over in the prem baby section if you need it.

xxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Rensben - CONGRATULATIONS - you're a Mummy!! It's the best job you'll ever have, welcome to the club honey. I'll bet little Gabriel James is absolutely beautiful, and already very, very special.

The next couple of months may be stressful and worrying, but you got him to a brilliant gestation, and I have every confidence he will be fine. Please keep us updated, and post any photos when you have a moment. Well done love, to get your baby to 31wks when he was making an early entrance months ago is just such an achievement - good luck and hugs to Gabriel xxx


----------



## selina22

rensben said:


> Well everyone..I'd like to introduce you to Gabriel James who arrived March 31st at 3:45pm after only 4 hours of labour! I finally convinced the doctors to check my cervix after having a night of contractions (which they didn't believe I was having!) Well when they checked I was at 3cm with the stitch still in! They rushed me into delivery to get the stitch out....really painful because I was having serious conractions as they put in the speculum and took out the stitch! I got an epidural immediately because I opened up to 4cm instantly..I really had a true incompetent cervix. The epidural was bliss and I dilated to 10 within an hour and a half. Out he came at 1.6kg (3.6 pounds). He was crying so that was a good sign. He is now doing great and breathing on his own. They say he is a little champion! I am just praying that he continues this way. I love him to bits and i haven't even held him yet. Thank you all for your support during this journey that I won't soon forget. I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies and I will be here to cheer you all on!!

Congratulations on your little boy he will soon be home with you im really happy for you congratulations again xxxxx keep us updated x :hugs:


----------



## rensben

Thanks ladies! Well it is now day 2 and they are going to start feeding him this afternoon through a tube. I've been to see him several times but I am still quite week and I'm having fainting spells. Being on bed rest for so long really did a number on me and it's going to take me a while to get my strength back. I know Gabriel is in good hands so I'm not stressing about not being near him. When I am there, I just stare at him and try to see if he looks more like me or his daddy. I am convinced he recognizes his Daddy's voice because he kind of perks up and I swear he has even smiled when he hears him! We met with the doctors today and they said he will be in his incubator for 6 weeks.It's going to seem like forever but at least it will give me some time to recuperate. Will get some photos up soon!


----------



## JadeyB

Ah Rensben - huge congragutulations!! I can't wait to see photos of littel Gabriel, he sounds like he is doing brilliantly.

Like Lizzie says, you did so well getting him past 30 weeks. I hope he continues to thrive and that you are feeling back to your normal self very soon.

xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Hi everyone,

I believed I had a loop diathermy done 6 years ago but at my 16 week consultation appointment thay found that I had a loop excision? done and they removed quite a chunk of my cervix. They are now going to be checking my cervix at 20, 24, 26, 28,32 and 34 weeks.

I just wondered for those that have gone through similar how do they measure the cervix ? Is it an internal scan or done through the normal ultrasound ?

This is my 1st pregnancy and I am being consultant led so I am happy that they are keeping a close eye on me, just a little concerned !!!

Thanks everyone. x


----------



## rensben

Hi Laura,

Firstly congrats on your pregnancy! I just gave birth this week to a little boy at 30 weeks 5 dys gestation. after being on 10 weeks of bedrest for an incompetent cervix. At my 12 week scan my cervix looked great and was measuring 5cm long. By week 20 it had shrunk to 1.3cm and was starting to dilate with bulging membranes (when the amniotic sac bulges into the cervix) It is at risk of breaking when this happens. I had an emergency stitch put in and was put on bed rest. My incompetent cervix was due to an operation I had to remove a membrane that was dividing my uterus in two parts. I had this done 10 years ago and had no idea it would affect my pregnancy. Any time you have surgery done on the cervix or if it has been dilated mechanically you are at risk for IC. It's great that they will be monitoring you so closely. It is done by internal scan as it is the only real way to examine the cervix from the inside and out. If your cervix does shorten they may put in a stitich and or put you on bed rest. I am so grateful my IC was spotted before it was too late. We managed to prolong the birth by 10 weeks and now I have my beautiful little boy! This is a great thread and you'll find lots of help, advice and support here should you need it! Good luck to you!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Thank you so much rensben and huge congratulations on Gabriel ! It is brillinat that you were able to keep him safe for so long.

They haven't measured my cervix yet as it was only when I went for an emergancy scan and then saw the consultant and read my notes that they decided on the plan. Hopefully it'll be good at the 20 week scan.

Thank you for sharing your story. x


----------



## selina22

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I believed I had a loop diathermy done 6 years ago but at my 16 week consultation appointment thay found that I had a loop excision? done and they removed quite a chunk of my cervix. They are now going to be checking my cervix at 20, 24, 26, 28,32 and 34 weeks.
> 
> I just wondered for those that have gone through similar how do they measure the cervix ? Is it an internal scan or done through the normal ultrasound ?
> 
> This is my 1st pregnancy and I am being consultant led so I am happy that they are keeping a close eye on me, just a little concerned !!!
> 
> Thanks everyone. x

Hi firstly congratulations on your pregnancy and i agree with everything rensben said she is proof that you can have a healthy baby maybe a little small but here even with an emergency sticth with membranes bulging though i think that if its bothering you and for your peace of mind i might suggest to consultant to check cervix from 18 weeks as you can catch anything happening before the cervix starts to dialate honestly i dont want to scare you and im sure many women have carried full term after having loop diathermy done but if consultant wants to check whats the harm having one at 18 weeks i wish you a happy pregnancy and hope you keep us updated as resben said the ladies here are very experianced in IC and friendly xxx :hugs:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Thank you Selina,

You have kind of confirmed what i was thinking. At my 20 week scan I will actually be 21 weeks so it's a while away yet. I just want to make sure that if it is something that is likely to happen to me then the earlier I get it checked the better. Think I will give my MW a call on tuesday and see if she can get me a consultant appt asap. Thank you. x


----------



## selina22

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Thank you Selina,
> 
> You have kind of confirmed what i was thinking. At my 20 week scan I will actually be 21 weeks so it's a while away yet. I just want to make sure that if it is something that is likely to happen to me then the earlier I get it checked the better. Think I will give my MW a call on tuesday and see if she can get me a consultant appt asap. Thank you. x

I hope i havnt upset you but yes there's no harm in checking though im sure you'll have a great pregnacy as i said many women do go full term with no complications after any saught of cervix removal pre pregnancy, but ask im sure they will see you just to make sure everythings ok 

let us know how you go xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

No not upset me at all. :flower:

I wanted to see if I could be scanned earlier but felt abit silly. I don't know anyone else that has had this so just wanted t make sure I wasn't being silly !

Will let you know how I get on as soon as I am sorted. x


----------



## selina22

_LauraK1982_ said:


> No not upset me at all. :flower:
> 
> I wanted to see if I could be scanned earlier but felt abit silly. I don't know anyone else that has had this so just wanted t make sure I wasn't being silly !
> 
> Will let you know how I get on as soon as I am sorted. x


lol good :flower: and dont think your ever silly allways listen to your body 
with my daughter i was being scanned every 2 weeks and thats when i saw my cervix start to open at 18 weeks it was only funelling so i had a stitch placed around the closed half of the cervix and with a bit of bedrest she was here full term and healthy so it started happening for me at about 18 weeks and i have never had anything done to my cervix pre preggers. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## thesmiths88

Hi there - I have a possible arcuate/bicornuate uterus and think I am more prone to having an IC because of this. Who should I ask about getting my cervix measured and when? Thanks!


----------



## JadeyB

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I believed I had a loop diathermy done 6 years ago but at my 16 week consultation appointment thay found that I had a loop excision? done and they removed quite a chunk of my cervix. They are now going to be checking my cervix at 20, 24, 26, 28,32 and 34 weeks.
> 
> I just wondered for those that have gone through similar how do they measure the cervix ? Is it an internal scan or done through the normal ultrasound ?
> 
> This is my 1st pregnancy and I am being consultant led so I am happy that they are keeping a close eye on me, just a little concerned !!!
> 
> Thanks everyone. x

Hi Laura,

I had the majority of my cervix removed for early stages of cervical cancer a couple of years ago.

I had a Lletz treatment (loop thingy), followed by a cone biopsy, followed by a partial trachelectomy. So I really wasn't left with much cervix at all (between 1 and 1.5 cm).

From posts I've read from other girls on various support forums, you SHOULD be ok after a loop excision but it all really depends on how much cervix was removed. I would try to get seen earlier and get them to measure the length of your cervix. I've always been told my risk period is between 16-24 weeks (they only say 24 as that is when the baby is considered viable) I do not by any means class myself as safe at this point. But I'm sure that you have alot more cervix than me.

With regard to positive stories though. A friend of mine (who I met through a support forum) had the same amount of cervix removed as me and she went to 35 weeks with her little girl with no stitch whatsoever. She was checked every 2 weeks from about 16 weeks. 

I've lost count the amount of transvaginal u/s that I have had and they are completely fine. It is a long probe that they cover with a condom and put in your vagina. I would say the first one may be a little uncomfortable (not painful by any means). Once you've had a couple, it really is not a worry at all.

If I can be of any help or if you have any questions, feel free to ask away.

xx


----------



## JadeyB

thesmiths88 said:


> Hi there - I have a possible arcuate/bicornuate uterus and think I am more prone to having an IC because of this. Who should I ask about getting my cervix measured and when? Thanks!

Hi there,

I'm not too sure what a arcuate/bicornuate uterus is?! With regard to IC caused by a surgically shortened cervix. I was always told my biggest risk period was from 16 weeks but in both pregnancies I was measured a little earlier than this.

HTH

xx

p.s. Mine was always measure by my ob/gynae.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Thank you so much JadeyB for your post :flower:

I have had the transvaginal u/s a few times as I have PCOS and this is how they diagnosed me. I am going to call the u/s clinic tomorrow and insist I get seen earlier. I checked my appt and consultant had said for me next to be seen at 20 weeks yet my current appt is booked ofr 21+6. So I will see if I can get seen this week or next to put my own mind at rest !! xx


----------



## JadeyB

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Thank you so much JadeyB for your post :flower:
> 
> I have had the transvaginal u/s a few times as I have PCOS and this is how they diagnosed me. I am going to call the u/s clinic tomorrow and insist I get seen earlier. I checked my appt and consultant had said for me next to be seen at 20 weeks yet my current appt is booked ofr 21+6. So I will see if I can get seen this week or next to put my own mind at rest !! xx

I think thats a good idea and please don't feel you are troubiling them unnecessarily.

Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I called the hospital this morning and have managed to pull my appt forward by a week so I am now booked for the 28th April so will be 20+6 instead :thumbup:

means I get to find out what we are having sooner aswell !! yay !


----------



## JadeyB

_LauraK1982_ said:


> I called the hospital this morning and have managed to pull my appt forward by a week so I am now booked for the 28th April so will be 20+6 instead :thumbup:
> 
> means I get to find out what we are having sooner aswell !! yay !

Thats good - good luck hon, let us know how you get on.

x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Sorry to jump in ladies but I have a question. Due to past surgeries I had a cervical scan today at hospital (Im 15 weeks tomorrow) cervix measurement was 36mm (3.6cm) with no cervical funelling. They said it was ok and I have to go back in 2 weeks. 

Ive googled and found this: 

What is a normal cervical length in pregnancy?
At 20 weeks gestation the average cervical length is 40mm 
At 34 weeks gestation the average cervical length is 34 mm 

How short is too short for cervical length?
A cervical length <15 mm at 22-24 weeks gestation is very abnormal and is associated with a significant risk of preterm birth.

So my cervix is shorter than the average at 20 weeks? Im worried now! Anyone else had similar length to mine?

Thank you x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. Ask away any time hun.

3.6 is below the average for 15wks, but is still well within normal range. A woman's cervix can be anywhere between 2.5 and 5 and be considered normal for them. Obviously the shorter a cervix is to start with, the less "room for manoeuvre" as the pregnancy progresses.

As your uterus gets heavier it will place more strain on the cervix, and it will probably shorten further, which is why they are checking you. They only get nervous if it drops below 2.5, at which point they may discuss placing a cervical stitch to keep it closed until it no longer is an issue after 26wks. At that point the baby moves up and onto the pelvis, so the cervix is under less pressure.

Resting can actually lengthen the cervix overnight - try sticking your feet up whenever you can. At the moment there is no need to panic - 3.6 is still a good length. I have always maintained that if every woman's cervix was scanned in pregnancy, there would be huge natural variation - and length would fluctuate from week to week. 

It is definitely worth monitoring due to your previous surgeries. They will spot any worrying changes in time to do something about it. Cervical stitches placed before a cervix dilates are very effective hun. If next time you go, you have dropped below 2.8, begin to push for a stitch just as a precaution - that's if your doc doesn't recommend one anyway.

I had a suspected weak cervix in my second pregnancy, had a stitch placed in this one at 12wks, my cervix remained at 4 and closed til 25wks, and then funneled to the stitch and shortened to 2.8/3 from then on. Given that this is a twin pregnancy, it demonstrates even a really weak cervix can hold up if monitored and treated when necessary. 

You may find that your cervix remains in the 3s throughout, and this can be perfectly normal, particularly if it started out shorter anyway due to your surgeries. It's starting point is also an important factor - it may have only been at 3.6 before you conceived, in which case it is holding up extremely well, and is normal for you.

Good luck - you'll be fine, and you are doing the right thing by keeping an eye on things x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Thanks for the information, that is so reassuring and informative xx 
I will see what it is next week. Will use it as an excuse to sit with feet up in evenings!!! I work in an office so sit up/ walk around all day and do at least an hours walk each day due to travel, plus up and down stairs as both home and office are on 3rd floor so Im quite active. x


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow, you are on your feet alot!! :wacko:

Just try to pace yourself hun. If you feel any vaginal pressure/bulging or dull aching anywhere, then get checked out. It pays to be vigilant even tho the majority of women don't have any problems at all even after surgery on their cervixes.

I'm just super cautious given my past experiences. Let me know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## ellahstruts

hi lizzie i had my stitch out last friday and no sign of bab still, i am ready for her to arrive........how are things with you? x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ellah - was wondering how you got on hun. Glad to hear all is still ok with you. How was the stitch removed out of interest? Were you in theatre, and how long did it take?

I'm still here and waiting. Can't believe I'm nearly 37wks with twin - never dreamt I'd make it this far :happydance: Still got the planned section on the 26th, and now I'm thinking I might actually make it. These boys seem too comfy :haha:

My stitch will come out at the same time - hopefully after the section. Can't imagine legs being in stirrups with this huge bump on the front of me!! Check out my 36wk bump over at "Twins and multiples" and you'll see what I mean :wacko:

How're you hun? Getting excited now? x


----------



## JadeyB

Hey ladies,

How is everyone doing.

Lizzie - I hope you don't mind I checked out your bump too. Wow - I'm not going to complain about my big bump again :haha:

It is such a perfect shape bump! So so pleased that you have passed 36 weeks - are you full term tomorrow? And just 10 days to go until your c-section that is amazing!!

I am doing really well - so pleased to have passed 30 weeks. It means, even if baby is born tomorrow, I don't have to be flown to Southampton. My cervix is still closed and baby has an estimated weight of 3lb 3ozs at 29 weeks.

xxx


----------



## Tesharika

I'm glad I found this thread, I'm not pregnant at the moment ( that I know of) but I am TTC. I went into preterm labor at 22 weeks in december. I had a little boy who died shortly after he was born.
At the time they suggested I had an incompetent cervix, I just had an ultrasound before this and my cervix was very short.
Last monday I went and had an ultrasound, a vaginal ultasound to check my cervix. The doctor believes I do have an incompetent cervix and I was told I will need to get a cerclage when I get pregnant again. I'm terrified of getting it, terrified it won't work...anyways really glad to have found this thread..


----------



## JadeyB

Tesharika said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, I'm not pregnant at the moment ( that I know of) but I am TTC. I went into preterm labor at 22 weeks in december. I had a little boy who died shortly after he was born.
> At the time they suggested I had an incompetent cervix, I just had an ultrasound before this and my cervix was very short.
> Last monday I went and had an ultrasound, a vaginal ultasound to check my cervix. The doctor believes I do have an incompetent cervix and I was told I will need to get a cerclage when I get pregnant again. I'm terrified of getting it, terrified it won't work...anyways really glad to have found this thread..

Welcome Tesharika :hugs:

I'm really sorry for your loss. My little girl was born just after 24 weeks when my waters broke at 23 1/2 weeks. It is just so devastating, life can be so cruel.

I'm really pleased that you have some answers as to why you lost your little boy. I know that some doctors don't diagnose IC until there have been more than 2 losses (which is just heartbreaking). I think its because it is difficult to diagnose if you have a long cervix that just weakens in pregnancy.

I had a vaginal cerclage placed in my first pregnancy at 19 weeks and I had an abdominal cerclage placed pre pregnancy this time round. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Where do you live?

xxx


----------



## selina22

Tesharika said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, I'm not pregnant at the moment ( that I know of) but I am TTC. I went into preterm labor at 22 weeks in december. I had a little boy who died shortly after he was born.
> At the time they suggested I had an incompetent cervix, I just had an ultrasound before this and my cervix was very short.
> Last monday I went and had an ultrasound, a vaginal ultasound to check my cervix. The doctor believes I do have an incompetent cervix and I was told I will need to get a cerclage when I get pregnant again. I'm terrified of getting it, terrified it won't work...anyways really glad to have found this thread..

Hi and welcome 
there are lovely ladies on this thread 
i am also ttc currently 6dpo my first cycle
where bouts are you in your cycle
i also lost my son at 23wd but did not know it was ic as i have a good long cervix at start of pregnancy, with my daughter they did internals every 2 weeks and my cervix was great closed and long at 18 weeks it had shortend and started funneling so i had an emergency cerclage along with lots of bedrest she is now 2yrs old so it does work i hope i get my :bfp: testing in 8 days and counting lol. though i am scared to do it all over again its all worth it 
ask away any questions x :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, and welcome Tesharika, and so sorry for your recent loss :( x

Please, please don't worry about having a stitch. I had the most invasive one (shirodkar), and it has got me to 37wks of a twin pregnancy. These boys are huge, and putting an enormous strain on my cervix, but I have only had mild funneling since 25wks.

It has every chance of working, tho I do recommend resting as much as possible hun. Monitoring your cervix is ok, but I still believe it is better to get the stitch before ANY changes to the cervix - it has more of a chance of working with less complications.

Hope all you ladies about to embark on your pregnancy journeys take heart from the success me and people like Jadey B have had with a stitch. I was terrified of having the op done, but needn't have been. 

Ask questions any time - all of you. The main thing which has got me thru this very scary pregnancy, is seeing other ladies make it, and realising I can have a normal full-term pregnancy, despite IC xxx


----------



## ellahstruts

hey lizzie, i went down to theatre for a spinal they leaned me to the left to ensure max blod flow to baby but yes i was on my back in stirrups and it felt strange, anyway it came out with no probs and she showed me the stitch, it didnt hurt a bit, they scanned me in theatre and baby was hooked up to the ctg all the way through, i stayed in overnight and came home last saturday and we are still waiting for her to9 arrive, i have been losing bit bits of plug but nothing more, i think we will both just be releived when we have al 3 of our babies in our hands, had last growth scan yesterday she weighs 8lb 6oz approx and seems ok, i cant believe the stitch worked so well xxx


----------



## julietz

Hi all, i am new here, thanks to lizzi for directing me to this thread, iv been so worried and now after reading all these post, i don't feel alone anymore and all the answers are here, i developed moderate cells after having my twins they are 7 now, i had them removed last year and now that i am 12wks i have been called to see the consultant because of the biopsy i had, i have been told why and what precautions they do, but it is nice to hear from those who have actualy been through it. There are some questions i would like to ask if anyone can answer-

1 - Did any of you have to have a ceserean section due to this?

2 - With the stitch how successful is it, and has anyone had complications?

3 - what do they do to measure the cervix, will i need an internal examination, or is it mostly done by scan?

4 - If you need a stitch, is it uncomfortable?

Sorry to go on, but i managed to bring my appointment forward as they had a cancellation, so i am going to see the consultant tomorow and just want to know what to expect. 

Thank you :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Juliet - I'll try to answer your questions as best I can.

1. A c-section is no more likely if you have a cervical stitch in place than if you don't. I am having one because my leading twin is breech. The stitch will be removed at the same time.

If you are on course for a vaginal birth, they remove the stitch at 36/37 weeks, at which point baby is term. Often women don't go into labour for several more weeks after stitch removal. Even if you dilate once it is removed, the baby is by then too large to just fall out.

2. A cervical stitch if placed before any cervical changes is 90% succesful - and by that they mean delivery doesn't happen before 37wks. I didn't have any complications with this stitch, tho the emergency one placed at 23wks was put in after I was already dilated, and it triggered uterine contractions. Because you are being closely monitored, it is unlikely you will get to the point of dilating. A cervix takes several weeks to shorten, funnel and then finally dilate.

3. Cervix is measured with an internal ultrasound - painless. Internal exam is not an accurate way of measuring cervix length.

4. The stitch I had was a shirodkar - a more invasive, complicated procedure. I felt rough for a few weeks afterwards with some bleeding and uterine tightenings, but after that it was fine. It is more likely they will place a Macdonald stitch for you - if at all. It is a simple "purse string" suture which is quick and easy to place and remove.

Good luck tomorrow my sweet. It is unlikely you'll need any of the above - since modified bed rest alone can keep a shortening cervix from worsening. To be closely monitored is the key - and if a stitch is needed, it's the best thing you'll ever do to maintain your pregnancy. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Bec L

Good luck Julietz, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## julietz

Thanks everyone, my appointment is in 2 hrs so i have just read your replies and feel much better knowing what to expect, i am nervous but feel better i am being seen today rather than having to wait another 2 wks, i'l get back you all when i arrive back home, wish me luck :)


----------



## julietz

Hi all,

I am back and very cheerful, i didnt need the stitch they said im going to be fine, and they will keep an eye on me and see me again after my 20wk scan, cervix is ok and i am very happy, feel silly now for all the worry but main thing is im reasured now and not stressing, thank you all again for the great advice :)


----------



## Bec L

:happydance: That's great news, so pleased for you. Such a big relief. Be great to hear how you're getting on still, hope it all goes lovely and smoothly from now on.:hugs:


----------



## selina22

im happy for you keep us updated x :happydance:


----------



## dippy

need some advice about stitch plz...
hi im 18+4 today an having a stitch placed tomorrow. what i want to know is :

1.is it normal to have an anxiety attack before the procedure?

2.is it normal for the cervix to shorten but not funnel-yet still have IC?

3.As i confined myself to bedrest from week 14 onwards yet still shortened drastically from week 17-18, does that mean bedrest doesn't work-4 me anyways?

also some advice on how to prepare for a stitch would be great.

i was 3.4 cm at week 17 and at week 18 am 2.7 which is ok but seems is heading that way considering i have done bedrest.plus as baby gets bigger cervix will shrink.

thankyou in advance to all of u. all opinions welcome. xxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dippy - sorry I didn't see this yesterday - I'm guessing you're having your stich placed as we speak, hope it goes ok :hugs:

I'll address your questions anyway, cos it may still help.

1. It is very normal to be terrified and have panic attacks - this is a scary time, and it wouldn't be normal if you were completely calm :hugs:

2. IC is a complicated condition to diagnose - there is no certainty until your cervix actually funnels/dilates around 16-26wks without uterine contractions. That said, it is not usual for the cervix to shorten rapidly this early in pregnancy, and is a warning sign for IC. The next stage would be funneling, followed by dilation and bulging membranes. You are fortunate in that they have caught it before it reaches that stage. There are probably some women who have shorter cervixes but go on to maintain a pregnancy to term, but the fact that yours has rapidly shortened over a few weeks is the key.

3. Bed rest is still essential for you hun. Yes, you still shortened, but your cervix may have looked a whole lot more incompetent if you hadn't rested. With a dynamically changing cervix, it can never hurt to take the weight off it. It is purely the weight of the pregnancy which causes it to open.

The stitch is no problem to put in - it works well the majority of the time, but it is important you rest afterwards for several weeks. Your cervix wasn't catastrophically short, but could certainly benefit from the extra help. It will likely gain immediate length with the stitch in place.

Good luck, and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Tesharika

> Welcome Tesharika :hugs:
> 
> I'm really sorry for your loss. My little girl was born just after 24 weeks when my waters broke at 23 1/2 weeks. It is just so devastating, life can be so cruel.
> 
> I'm really pleased that you have some answers as to why you lost your little boy. I know that some doctors don't diagnose IC until there have been more than 2 losses (which is just heartbreaking). I think its because it is difficult to diagnose if you have a long cervix that just weakens in pregnancy.
> 
> I had a vaginal cerclage placed in my first pregnancy at 19 weeks and I had an abdominal cerclage placed pre pregnancy this time round. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> xxx

Awww Thanks for the hugs, and I'm so sorry it happened to you as well. I can't imagine having to go through this twice- once was heartbreaking enough! I'm sure I'll have question galore in the future, right now my mind is drawing a blank. I live in Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## Tesharika

selina22 said:


> Hi and welcome
> there are lovely ladies on this thread
> i am also ttc currently 6dpo my first cycle
> where bouts are you in your cycle
> i also lost my son at 23wd but did not know it was ic as i have a good long cervix at start of pregnancy, with my daughter they did internals every 2 weeks and my cervix was great closed and long at 18 weeks it had shortend and started funneling so i had an emergency cerclage along with lots of bedrest she is now 2yrs old so it does work i hope i get my :bfp: testing in 8 days and counting lol. though i am scared to do it all over again its all worth it
> ask away any questions x :flower:

Thank you for the warm welcome:) I'm currently on day 17 of my cycle, my cycles are generally 26 days long so my next af is due on May 2nd, this is the part I hate about ttc- the waiting game! Good luck I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## dippy

thank u lizzie i really appreci8 the advice.i knew u would reply. id hate to be a pain but iv gt a few more questions which u may know the answer to.

well... i had my stitch placed and was kept overnight to be monitored-all is well but my questions are:

1. is it normal to have pain and stinging when peeing after op.

2. is the gooey mucus normal.

3. are there any things i should look out for as possible problems.iv had mild labour like pain but they come and go.

4. tmi but how can i have a .....poo (sorry) without applying a bit of pressure...im scared ill tear my stithes.

sorry i know there alot of questions but doctors jus dnt answer anything.u seem to be more like the doctor. lol

my doc is weird he said 2 days of rest and then i can resume normal activities. is that common. he was dead against the bed rest thing from the begininng and hated the fac i was resting from week14 onwards.

thanks again hun i appreciate it i feel like im the only person in the country with it-or so the nurses make u feel.
thanks again.

how many times have u had the cerclage?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love - no problem with the questions, ask as many as you want :hugs:

1. One of the biggest problems I had was with pain and stinging when I peed after the op. It was horrible - my bladder had been irritated by the catheter, and because my stitch is actually sewn to the bladder. Can't remember when this subsides, but I did feel quite rough for some time afterwards. I couldn't walk upright for days.

2. I didn't have mucous, but I know that many women do. Any vaginal discharge/bleeding is normal for several days after the op. Your cervix has been pulled down with a clamp and stitched - there is bound to be a reaction.

3. Period/labour pains and cramps are again normal. THey give you an indomethecin pessary after the op to prevent uterine cramping, as a means of lessening the risks of miscarriage. Once this (very powerful) drug wears off, the cramps return, but by now the threat of miscarrying has all but passed. I cramped and tightened for several days - I was convinced I'd lose the pregnancy, but I didn't. 

Things to look out for are a significant increase in cramping, more bleeding, and regular tightenings which do not subside after a couple of hours. Never worry about getting checked if you are worried - I did, and they really don't mind. 

Expect to feel uncomfortable for some time tho - bleeding too can take a while to settle. A sudden increase after several days should be checked tho.

4. Pooing is fine - don't worry. It feels like you'll tear the stitch, but it is quite tough. Make sure you don't get constipated - drink gallons of water. In this pregnancy, I have had 2 glasses per hour with plenty of rest. Getting constipated makes you strain, and this can apply pressure to the cervix. If you do, you can get lactulose from the chemist - it softens things up a bit :blush:

As for the doc saying resume normal activities - take with a pinch of salt. You must do what you feel comfortable with. My doc never officially told me to rest, but I never felt comfortable walking around. I had lots of pelvic pressure from very early on, and I figured that staying horizontal as much as I could had to be better than placing strain on an already weak cervix.

I will never know if my resting got me to 38wks, but I wasn't willing to chance it. I've had a 24weeker, and faced the horror of months in intensive care with her - I was prepared to do anything not to return there. If you feel ok moving around, then do so. Just don't do anything strenuous. If you can tho, I personally would lie with your feet up whenever possible - what do you loose? What's it to the doc if you are resting? It's not him who has to live with the consequences of a premature birth - so really it's not for him to comment. You're not asking him to go on bed rest! Bloomin' medics :growlmad:

I had an emergency stitch placed at 23wks in an already dilated cervix - it didn't really work, but by then things had already gone too far. I had this stitch placed at 12 weeks, and it has certainly done its job :happydance:

Good luck hun - if you're worried then let me know :hugs:


----------



## selina22

Tesharika said:


> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome
> there are lovely ladies on this thread
> i am also ttc currently 6dpo my first cycle
> where bouts are you in your cycle
> i also lost my son at 23wd but did not know it was ic as i have a good long cervix at start of pregnancy, with my daughter they did internals every 2 weeks and my cervix was great closed and long at 18 weeks it had shortend and started funneling so i had an emergency cerclage along with lots of bedrest she is now 2yrs old so it does work i hope i get my :bfp: testing in 8 days and counting lol. though i am scared to do it all over again its all worth it
> ask away any questions x :flower:
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome:) I'm currently on day 17 of my cycle, my cycles are generally 26 days long so my next af is due on May 2nd, this is the part I hate about ttc- the waiting game! Good luck I hope you get your bfp!Click to expand...

Hi and thankyou 
well i didnt AF showed up today :nope:
what about you, have you tested yet 
i hope you get your bfp 
i cant wait too be able to put my feet up and when i get my bfp i am ready to start this ic rollercoaster over again

lol
FX this is my month
hope you get your bfp
x


----------



## dippy

thanks hun i appreciate that. ur ace.:thumbup:

ill give u a break with the questions for now. i hope ull b back after this pregnancy and dnt leave us bhind :hugs:

congratulations on your bubs nt long to go.yayyyyy
they taken stitches out yet? xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - got section on Monday, and stitch will come out at the same time. One twin is breech so section is safest option.

I'll defo be back, not sure I'll have same amount of time to post, but I've been really grateful for all the input received here - would not abandon the forum :hugs:


----------



## selina22

lizziedripping said:


> Hi - got section on Monday, and stitch will come out at the same time. One twin is breech so section is safest option.
> 
> I'll defo be back, not sure I'll have same amount of time to post, but I've been really grateful for all the input received here - would not abandon the forum :hugs:

aw good luck for monday update us with pics aaahh im excited hee 
sleep now you might not get as much in less then 2 days 
but its all worth it !!!! :happydance:

are you all ready now ?
have you got everything you need?

Good luck again 
x:hugs:


----------



## Tesharika

selina22 said:


> Hi and thankyou
> well i didnt AF showed up today :nope:
> what about you, have you tested yet
> i hope you get your bfp
> i cant wait too be able to put my feet up and when i get my bfp i am ready to start this ic rollercoaster over again
> 
> lol
> FX this is my month
> hope you get your bfp
> 
> x

I don't like to test early, too paranoid about chemical pregnancies. I'll wait and see if it shows up on the day it's due, af has been spot on for months so if doesn't show up that day I'll test the next morning.
I'm so sorry your af showed up, here's some baby :dust: for this month coming up!
Thanks so much I have my fingers crossed. I feel pregnant but maybe that is my mind playing tricks on me- just have to wait and see!


----------



## Tesharika

lizziedripping said:


> Hi ladies, and welcome Tesharika, and so sorry for your recent loss :( x
> 
> Please, please don't worry about having a stitch. I had the most invasive one (shirodkar), and it has got me to 37wks of a twin pregnancy. These boys are huge, and putting an enormous strain on my cervix, but I have only had mild funneling since 25wks.
> 
> It has every chance of working, tho I do recommend resting as much as possible hun. Monitoring your cervix is ok, but I still believe it is better to get the stitch before ANY changes to the cervix - it has more of a chance of working with less complications.
> 
> Hope all you ladies about to embark on your pregnancy journeys take heart from the success me and people like Jadey B have had with a stitch. I was terrified of having the op done, but needn't have been.
> 
> Ask questions any time - all of you. The main thing which has got me thru this very scary pregnancy, is seeing other ladies make it, and realising I can have a normal full-term pregnancy, despite IC xxx

 Thank you so much, after reading through this thread I feel better about it, especially reading your story. The obstetrician I went to see at the children's hospital (who did my scan) gave me two choices. We could wait and see how it goes, and perform an emergency cerclage if needed or we could have one put in at 12 weeks. He explained all the pro's and cons for each and I choose 12 weeks, which is the one he recommended.
He told there was a small risk for miscarriage but that it was only about 1 % , I like those odds!
Good luck on Monday, I will be thinking of you:)


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for your well wishes for Monday everyone. I'm fretting cos my daughter has come down with a virus and fever today :( Typical!!! WOrried about leaving her, and about babies getting it - was so looking forward to kids meeting their new brothers, now I'm just scared they'll pass on the bug.

Aaargh!! Why does life not run smooth? x


----------



## ellahstruts

hi lizzie,best of luck for monday,everything will be fine, i had my little girl on thursday night at 11.26pm called Dolcie weighing 7lb 11oz after inductin at 38 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







22042010156.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1









23042010170.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tesharika

ellahstruts said:


> hi lizzie,best of luck for monday,everything will be fine, i had my little girl on thursday night at 11.26pm called Dolcie weighing 7lb 11oz after inductin at 38 weeks xx

 Congrats! She's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

ellahstruts said:


> hi lizzie,best of luck for monday,everything will be fine, i had my little girl on thursday night at 11.26pm called Dolcie weighing 7lb 11oz after inductin at 38 weeks xx

Wow Ella - she is absolutely beautiful, and I am crying as I write this :hugs:

You so deserve this happy outcome hun. Hope you're home and settling the new cherub in. Much love x


----------



## selina22

congratulations ella :happydance: shes gorgeous
x

lizzie dont worry to much im sure it will be ok just make sure kids follow washing your hands etc before touching boys and no kissing lol 
in a couple of days it will pass and life will be perfect
good luck x


----------



## JadeyB

dippy said:


> thank u lizzie i really appreci8 the advice.i knew u would reply. id hate to be a pain but iv gt a few more questions which u may know the answer to.
> 
> well... i had my stitch placed and was kept overnight to be monitored-all is well but my questions are:
> 
> 1. is it normal to have pain and stinging when peeing after op.
> 
> 2. is the gooey mucus normal.
> 
> 3. are there any things i should look out for as possible problems.iv had mild labour like pain but they come and go.
> 
> 4. tmi but how can i have a .....poo (sorry) without applying a bit of pressure...im scared ill tear my stithes.
> 
> sorry i know there alot of questions but doctors jus dnt answer anything.u seem to be more like the doctor. lol
> 
> my doc is weird he said 2 days of rest and then i can resume normal activities. is that common. he was dead against the bed rest thing from the begininng and hated the fac i was resting from week14 onwards.
> 
> thanks again hun i appreciate it i feel like im the only person in the country with it-or so the nurses make u feel.
> thanks again.
> 
> how many times have u had the cerclage?

Hi Dippy,

Sorry I've not replied until now, I've been giving the laptop a break for a while!!

I haven't got much to add to Lizzedripping's advice as she is fab!! I just wanted to add my story.

In my first pregnancy I had a stitch placed at 19 weeks (it wasn't an emergency one, I just didn't get to see that specialist consultant until I was 18 weeks - not through lack of chasing either!!!:growlmad:). Anyway he recommended that I have one - due to the length of my cervix.

I was not told to change my activities in any way at all. I decided to take it easy (no exercise as such) but I carried on with light chores and things!! My waters broke at 23 1/2 weeks and sadly lost my little girl at just past 24 weeks. I could have rested a lot more - I certainly am in this pregnancy (although I have a very strong stitch in this time - an abdominal stitch and am currently 31 weeks) I'm told that I do not need to rest with this stitch and many people don't - but I'm not taking any chances.

I don't want to scare you as it was a lot more likely for me as I've had such extensive surgery on my cervix. I should have had the abdominal stitch to start with but I was one of very few to have the exact operation that I had, so they just didn't know exactly how it would pan out!!

xxxx


----------



## JadeyB

lizziedripping said:


> Hi - got section on Monday, and stitch will come out at the same time. One twin is breech so section is safest option.
> 
> I'll defo be back, not sure I'll have same amount of time to post, but I've been really grateful for all the input received here - would not abandon the forum :hugs:

Hi Lizziedripping.

Wishing you the best of luck for your c-section on Monday. I hope all goes well, looking forward to seeing pictures of your little ones soon.

xx


----------



## JadeyB

ellahstruts said:


> hi lizzie,best of luck for monday,everything will be fine, i had my little girl on thursday night at 11.26pm called Dolcie weighing 7lb 11oz after inductin at 38 weeks xx

Congratulations - she is gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## JadeyB

lizziedripping said:


> Thanks for your well wishes for Monday everyone. I'm fretting cos my daughter has come down with a virus and fever today :( Typical!!! WOrried about leaving her, and about babies getting it - was so looking forward to kids meeting their new brothers, now I'm just scared they'll pass on the bug.
> 
> Aaargh!! Why does life not run smooth? x

Hey sweetie - sorry that your little girl is poorly. I hope she makes a speedy recovery. xxx


----------



## dippy

awww jadey b thnks for the reply im soooo sorry to hear abt your lil angel- im sure shes sitting ryt next to my lil angel and they are both looking down on us :hugs: 

wishn u lots of luck in ur pregnancy and hope it flys by for u!

lizzied good luck for monday ull b absolutely fine. ur daughters bug will soon disappear and ur lil babies wil be nxt 2 u.good luck hun. xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## JadeyB

dippy said:


> awww jadey b thnks for the reply im soooo sorry to hear abt your lil angel- im sure shes sitting ryt next to my lil angel and they are both looking down on us :hugs:
> 
> wishn u lots of luck in ur pregnancy and hope it flys by for u!
> 
> lizzied good luck for monday ull b absolutely fine. ur daughters bug will soon disappear and ur lil babies wil be nxt 2 u.good luck hun. xxxxx :hugs:

Awww honey, I'm really sorry to read that you too are any angel mummy. 

Good luck in your pregnancy too, keep us updated.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## xmrsbx

CocoaOne said:


> I'm worried about this- one of my friends gave birth at 26 weeks to a baby who sadly didn't make it and another at 29 weeks who thankfully did- all because of her cervix and having treatment for pre-cancerous cells. I had a couple of biopsies and a LLETZ (electrical current passed through a wire to burn off a layer of my cervix) about 3 years ago. I mentioned it to my midwife when he took my medical histroy but he didn't seem bothered. Do you think I should mention it at my next midwife appointment tomorrow? Seems like such a simple thing to identify and would save a lot of heartache if they routinely looked for problems.

I also had a Lletz procedure about 5 years ago. At 6 weeks pregnant I had brown spotting, had a scan and all was ok. Normal routine scan at 12 weeks, again all ok. Then at the beginning of 14 weeks I woke up bleeding in the middle of the night. Got another scan done and once again all ok but was diagnosed with a small cervical ectropion - which is where the cells rub together and cause bleeding, kind of like a graze.

Now I feel a little worried in case it could potentially be more serious. Off to see the midwife next week so will have a chat about this.


----------



## Tesharika

lizziedripping said:


> Hi - got section on Monday, and stitch will come out at the same time. One twin is breech so section is safest option.
> 
> I'll defo be back, not sure I'll have same amount of time to post, but I've been really grateful for all the input received here - would not abandon the forum :hugs:

Thinking of you today!! Can't wait to hear about it:)


----------



## JadeyB

xmrsbx said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried about this- one of my friends gave birth at 26 weeks to a baby who sadly didn't make it and another at 29 weeks who thankfully did- all because of her cervix and having treatment for pre-cancerous cells. I had a couple of biopsies and a LLETZ (electrical current passed through a wire to burn off a layer of my cervix) about 3 years ago. I mentioned it to my midwife when he took my medical histroy but he didn't seem bothered. Do you think I should mention it at my next midwife appointment tomorrow? Seems like such a simple thing to identify and would save a lot of heartache if they routinely looked for problems.
> 
> I also had a Lletz procedure about 5 years ago. At 6 weeks pregnant I had brown spotting, had a scan and all was ok. Normal routine scan at 12 weeks, again all ok. Then at the beginning of 14 weeks I woke up bleeding in the middle of the night. Got another scan done and once again all ok but was diagnosed with a small cervical ectropion - which is where the cells rub together and cause bleeding, kind of like a graze.
> 
> Now I feel a little worried in case it could potentially be more serious. Off to see the midwife next week so will have a chat about this.Click to expand...

Hi MrsB,

I think it it depends on how much of your cervix they removed. I think most people that have had a single lletz treatment have pretty routine pregnancies - without any intervention at all. For those who have had multiple lletz treatments and cone biopsies and more extensive treatment may need to be monitored. I definitely think its worth mentioning it to your midwife. The ob/gynae can measure your cervix with a transvaginal probe to check the remaining length.

I had a lletz, cone biopsy and partial trachelectomy (a trachelectomy is total removal of the cervix) and as I was only one of about 10 patients in London at the time, they thought that I would be ok without an abdominal stitch (which they routinely put in a patient who has had the full trachelectomy op).

Good luck and let us know how you get on. :hugs: xx


----------



## JadeyB

Tesharika said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Hi - got section on Monday, and stitch will come out at the same time. One twin is breech so section is safest option.
> 
> I'll defo be back, not sure I'll have same amount of time to post, but I've been really grateful for all the input received here - would not abandon the forum :hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you today!! Can't wait to hear about it:)Click to expand...

Thinking of you honey - I can't wait to hear about it too xx


----------



## dippy

hey jadeyb, yeh i have an angel baby i lost my son at 20 weeks. But im preggers again with stitch jus hoping for the best. 

xmrsx dnt worry abt the cervical erosion i also have it and bled with it and thort of the worst and i now have a stitch around my so-called eroded cervix.

cervical ectroption is jus a raw red looking surface on cervix and apparently causes no problms at all and actually looks and sounds worse than u think.

it cn cause slight red bleeding and mucus but nt much else. relax hun u'll b fyn :winkwink:


----------



## selina22

Hi guys as you know im ttc and have ic well i had my af on the 24th of april and then said i wasnt preggers any way cd8,9 i had ewcm so did opk and was very + but theres no way i can ov that early cause im 30day cycle did hpt and was + but i had af lasted 6 days and had normal af clots is this due to my ic or am i losing my bean i have to wait a week doc said to test again if still + then i will have a early scan help xx
attached pics of opk and hpt 4 days after af stopped x
 



Attached Files:







100_1017.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ablacketer

mind if I hang out with you ladies? I had a cone biopsy about 5 years ago and Im currently (by my math) 5+4 after losing one last month at 5. I go for my dating scan tomorrow. :) Ive enjoyed reading your stories and taking in all the advice Ive seen.


----------



## lizziedripping

Of course you can join us hun - this thread offers a wealth of advice and support for us IC ladies x


----------



## JadeyB

Selina - I'm really sorry I can't help as I really don't know. Sending you lots of luck and baby dust. I've not really used OPKs. I was about to go down that route after 9 months of trying with my angel but fortunately I fell pregnant. I was extremely fortunate to get pregnant first cycle with my LO this time.

ablacketer - Welcome to the thread! If I can help in any way, please let me know. I hope your scan went well yesterday. Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## selina22

JadeyB said:


> Selina - I'm really sorry I can't help as I really don't know. Sending you lots of luck and baby dust. I've not really used OPKs. I was about to go down that route after 9 months of trying with my angel but fortunately I fell pregnant. I was extremely fortunate to get pregnant first cycle with my LO this time.
> 
> ablacketer - Welcome to the thread! If I can help in any way, please let me know. I hope your scan went well yesterday. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> xx


hi thanks yes this was my first real cycle ttc so lucky to concieve too i had scan yesterday which showed nothing still getting really strong + they say could have lost my bean or too early too see my hcg bloods are 181 check 2moz to see if they go up or down will update you all xxx


----------



## ablacketer

my scan went wonderfully, put me right where I said I am. (today 5+6) and we saw a heartbeat :) Not sure if Its luck or not but the tech forgot to measure my cervix so I get another scan in two weeks :) by appearance and feel, doc says it looks good but he is checking via scan anyway :)


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me asking but i am currently worrying about this. I had a termination 10years ago at 15 weeks, which is quite late. My situation was very difficult at the time, hence the choice. I was given a tablet that helped dilate my cervix before the op and my midwife now knows about this. She said it's not a concern to her at all as they only consider it a risk for people that have had several terminations or things like cone biopsy so she will not send me for a cervical scan to check the length. I can get one done privately but it will be £180 and my DH said to listen to the midwife and just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. Just wondering if anyone on this thread had this problem after a termination or if it is after other surgeries etc?.

Sorry i know it's a very sensitive subject but i just can't stop worrying about it all x


----------



## JadeyB

ablacketer said:


> my scan went wonderfully, put me right where I said I am. (today 5+6) and we saw a heartbeat :) Not sure if Its luck or not but the tech forgot to measure my cervix so I get another scan in two weeks :) by appearance and feel, doc says it looks good but he is checking via scan anyway :)

Hey hon,

So pleased that your scan went well. Really pleased that they are measuring your cervix so early - that is fab news!

xx


----------



## JadeyB

Carrie29 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking but i am currently worrying about this. I had a termination 10years ago at 15 weeks, which is quite late. My situation was very difficult at the time, hence the choice. I was given a tablet that helped dilate my cervix before the op and my midwife now knows about this. She said it's not a concern to her at all as they only consider it a risk for people that have had several terminations or things like cone biopsy so she will not send me for a cervical scan to check the length. I can get one done privately but it will be £180 and my DH said to listen to the midwife and just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. Just wondering if anyone on this thread had this problem after a termination or if it is after other surgeries etc?.
> 
> Sorry i know it's a very sensitive subject but i just can't stop worrying about it all x

Big hugs honey :hugs:. I had the majority of my cervix removed.

I'm really sorry I can't help you as I have absolutely no idea. I would say that if your MW says its ok then I'm sure its fine. I know if you're anything like me then you're probably still going to worry. Can you not ask your consultant ob/gynae (if you have one)? Hopefully someone else can answer your question.

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Carrie - I'm sure there are many women who have late terminations and go on to have healthy full-term pregnancies. You just had the one, and tho your cervix is forcebly opened for the precedure, this does not mean an automatic IC. I personally would get it checked, but then I am a natural worrier. I always think that if there is a way of preventing potential trouble. it's worth it.

Bear in mind, I didn't suffer with IC until I laboured with my huge full-term son, and tore my cervix. It takes alot to damage the cervix enough to make it significantly weak, but as I say, it is worth getting checked.

And please hun, don't feel you have to explain your very tough choice to anyone - we have ALL done things in life which aren't ideal, but at the time necessary. No woman makes the decision to terminate a pregnancy lightly, and at the time it was the right thing for you and your family. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Carrie29

thanks girls.. i went to my gp today and she is going to speak to an ob/gyn that works for the royal ob/gyn hospital in London to see whether or not it's a concern. I feel much better now that she is at least speaking to the right people to get an answer for me. The midwives just tried to get me off the phone i think without even offering to find out from a consultant. Also google is terrible i need to stay away from it.. 

Thanks for your comments, it's helped to reassure me and i hope eveything goes well for you all.. x


----------



## Lou78

Just to let you know, my cervix was open 2 cm from about 19 weeks onwards. Had internal scans once a month to keep an eye on it. Doc told me to lie down from 29 weeks...at 38 weeks he said I could start walking around again as much as possible. My gorgeous darling daughter arrived 9 days early, 3.6kg's!-perfect!! 
I was on tenterhooks the wholeway through though, I guess I was really lucky! 
When we get round to thinking about number 2, I may request the stitch as I don't particularly want to lie down for weeks and weeks again-it's really hard!!


----------



## Eveadel

Hi everyone, 

Ive only just found this thread.

Here is a little bit of my history.

When I was pregnant with DD my cervix was 14mm at 23 weeks and declined throught the pregnancy but I still managed to get to 37+1 weeks :happydance:

Im now pregnant with DS and my cervix at 23 weeks was 24mm and at 29 weeks was 14mm and Im due to have my next cervix scan tomorro at 33 weeks. They wanted to give me a stich but I declined.

Are cervix's weaker the more pregnancies you have???


----------



## Blessed1

Hi girls. I haven't posted in here in awhile but I wanted to update. I had my beautiful baby girl on June 15th (2weeks and 1 day over due!!!) So I guess my cervix held up after all. It is possible. thanks for the support and the advice. You lady's are special!! Praying nothing my happy healthy babies for all of you!

Blessings!


----------



## lizziedripping

Eveadel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ive only just found this thread.
> 
> Here is a little bit of my history.
> 
> When I was pregnant with DD my cervix was 14mm at 23 weeks and declined throught the pregnancy but I still managed to get to 37+1 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Im now pregnant with DS and my cervix at 23 weeks was 24mm and at 29 weeks was 14mm and Im due to have my next cervix scan tomorro at 33 weeks. They wanted to give me a stich but I declined.
> 
> Are cervix's weaker the more pregnancies you have???

Hi Eve. Congrats you have made it this far without any major problem.

Your cervix is not necessarily any weaker with each pregnancy, but if it is generally incompetent, then it is at risk of shortening and opening with each pregnancy just the same. Though yours is a shorter cervix, it isn't truly incompetent because it never began to dialte, only shorten. 

All cervixes incompetent or otherwise shorten as a pregnancy progresses - it all depends on how short it was to begin with. A normal cervix measures anything between 2.5cm and 5cm, with many women having a length of less than 30mm after 30wks. 

Yours obviously shortens under the weight of a growing pregnancy, but stays closed. That's a good sign. SHorteing can be a warning sign for cervical changes however, which is why they're keeping an eye on you. Because you are now at 30wks, the baby cannot just "fall out" of an incompetent cervix anyway - unless of course you were to go into labour. You have as much chance of that happening as any other woman hun.

My cervix was stitched at 12wks in my twin pregnancy, and funnelled at 25wks. The stitch prevented any further changes however, and I carried them to 38wks - they weighed 9 and 7Ibs, so I'm proof that you can carry a huge pregnancy with incompetent cervix. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Eveadel

lizziedripping said:


> Eveadel said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ive only just found this thread.
> 
> Here is a little bit of my history.
> 
> When I was pregnant with DD my cervix was 14mm at 23 weeks and declined throught the pregnancy but I still managed to get to 37+1 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Im now pregnant with DS and my cervix at 23 weeks was 24mm and at 29 weeks was 14mm and Im due to have my next cervix scan tomorro at 33 weeks. They wanted to give me a stich but I declined.
> 
> Are cervix's weaker the more pregnancies you have???
> 
> Hi Eve. Congrats you have made it this far without any major problem.
> 
> Your cervix is not necessarily any weaker with each pregnancy, but if it is generally incompetent, then it is at risk of shortening and opening with each pregnancy just the same. Though yours is a shorter cervix, it isn't truly incompetent because it never began to dialte, only shorten.
> 
> All cervixes incompetent or otherwise shorten as a pregnancy progresses - it all depends on how short it was to begin with. A normal cervix measures anything between 2.5cm and 5cm, with many women having a length of less than 30mm after 30wks.
> 
> Yours obviously shortens under the weight of a growing pregnancy, but stays closed. That's a good sign. SHorteing can be a warning sign for cervical changes however, which is why they're keeping an eye on you. Because you are now at 30wks, the baby cannot just "fall out" of an incompetent cervix anyway - unless of course you were to go into labour. You have as much chance of that happening as any other woman hun.
> 
> My cervix was stitched at 12wks in my twin pregnancy, and funnelled at 25wks. The stitch prevented any further changes however, and I carried them to 38wks - they weighed 9 and 7Ibs, so I'm proof that you can carry a huge pregnancy with incompetent cervix. Good luck hun xxxClick to expand...

Oh congratulations that is good news you went to 38 weeks in the end, when did they take the stitch out??? 

I went for my cervix scan at 33 weeks and it has remained at 14mm so I have been discharged - yay :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Stitch came out at 38wks when I had my scheduled c-section. If I'd been able to have a vaginal delivery, it would have been removed at 34wks with twins. In a singleton pregnancy they remove it at 37wks. 

So pleased you've been discharged, and that your cervix held out. Good luck with the birth :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Oi, I never wanted to join a thread like this; nothing against you ladies, lol, but who ever wants to be in this position??

I'll try to make my history brief, and see what the general concensus is. I have been pregnant 7 times. Most ended in missed miscarriages between 5-13.5 weeks, with the majority happening around the 11-12 weeks mark. All except for the 5 week one in July 2009 were done with D&Cs. Altogether I have had to have 6, maybe 7 D&Cs. I had 2 with my 13.5 loss due to retained product, and one pointless one in April 2009 after my OB thought she saw something on my HSG scan; there was nothing there, so it was a pointless D&C.

I have had one live birth, Greg. Third pregnancy, lots of bleeding issues throughout, bedrest from about 6.5 weeks to 13 weeks. Reduced fetal movement at 19 weeks. I believe I had a NST at around 21 weeks. 20 weeks scan was good, a little low in the amniotic fluid level, heads down already. I believe, and this is where it gets sketchy, I believe I started having diarhea etc around 21 weeks, a thick yellowy discharge around 22-23 weeks which the hosp told me was a yeast infection, spotting 5 days after starting the yeast infection treatment, red spotting and the mucous plug came out 2 days later, and an internal scan showed my cervix was about 1.3cm. I was declared to be in immediate danger of delivering preterm, I was 24+2. I was flown out to a larger hospital, steroids yada yada, Greg was born at 25+0. He is great now. Never knew if I had PROM or not as for every 2 nurses that said I was leaking, there were 2 more that said I wasn't. No reason given for his preterm birth.

No real reason for any of the losses so far; they think I have a blood clotting issue, but only during and as a result of pregnancy.

They have NOT determined if I have IC, or preterm labour, or PROM. I am pregnant again, and due to my history, and to be as safe as possible, a purse string cerclage was placed at 14.5 weeks. Everything went fine. My cervix was not measured before this surgery. I am also on aspirin, fragmin injections, metformin, rinitidine, and Prometrium suppositories (now more for peace of mind more than anything). I rested for 3 days after cerclage and was told I could resume moderate activities afterwards, including a half hour walk daily if I felt fine.

20 week ultrasound, everything appeared fine, however, when the tech did my cervical length, he got quiet. He did say it appeared 'very' short (he was the one who diagnosed my short cervix with Greg). He decided on his own to do an internal scan. He said it appeared better at 3.1cms. My OB said she was fine with this, but did tell me to be wary of period like cramping, back aches, and leakage of fluid (since they don't know if a fluid leak triggered the cervical shortening with Greg, or if the shortening caused the leak).

She said at this time if at her next scan 2 weeks later, she thought it was shortening significantly, she would have me at a larger hospital on outpatient basis. If was 1.5 or less, she would have me flown out and admitted right away.

I saw her Wed at 21+4, as she was leaving for a 3 weeks vacation. External ultrasound showed a cervical lenght of 4.5!! She didn't believe this. Did an internal exam. Stiches are holding tight, however, she felt it was only HALF as long as the scan showed, so 2.25cm, and she said it felt like it was soft and thinning, whereas at my operation, she said the cervix was hard. She did an internal scan and she measured it at 3.5cms. So I don't know really how long it is. She did put me on strict at home bedrest. Told me to watch out for UTI like symptoms, cramps, back aches and leaking of fluid. She feels confident I will make it to 24+4 which is when she is back and sees me again.

Until the internal exam and ultrasound (she was in there a good 10 mins combined and was 'right' in there if you know what I mean), I felt GREAT!! But since... not so good. The day and the day after I had the exams, I was VERY crampy. Associated it with the exam causing some prolonged discomfort. Friday night, started getting a very snotty like discharge after peeing and while wiping. Almost like someonw with a cold blew their nose in my underwear. Mostly white, little bit of yellow, no smell. That has continued on for Saturday, and now here we are on Sunday night, and the discharge has continued, but now I am feeling slightly uncomfortable again in my lower abdomen.

Don't know if I should be concerned and get this checked out or not at the hospital. It is a long weekend here, so earliest I can get a Drs appt is Tuesday, otherwise it is the hospital ER for me. The baby is still moving around a bit. Seems to have died down the past 2 days, but she could have changed position again. When I say abdominal pain, it is under the ledge of my bump, and isn't period like or anything. I don't know if its BH, as I don't think I've ever had them. When I push lightly there, it is uncomfortable as well. It is not constant, and not excessively painful.

Just don't know whether this is continued irritation from the extensive internal exam, an infection of some sort, or continuing cervical changes...


----------



## Sherri81

In addition, at my internal scan on Wed she pressed down on the top of my uterus to see if there is funneling or beaking. There doesn't appear to be any with pressure as of yet.

Overall she said SHE was happy with things. I, however, am not so sure.

Her parting words to me were, 'if it were my pregnancy, I would do strict bedrest and only get up to go pee. That way if something happens, I wouldn't feel any remorse or blame wondering if I could have done more.'

She was not the OB who did the useless D&C last year. This OB is quite frankly, phenomenol. 

I'm just worried now as it seems I am still changing against the stiches without feeling it, or having any signs. And now I am having this discomfort and discharge which has changed drastically from the milky leukorhea I was having up until Thursday.

Also, I had an internal done at 20+1, I think, in the ER cuz of pain, and the Dr there said my cervix was hard and closed. So in less than 2 weeks, it has softened and 'thinned??'


----------



## Eveadel

Do you have a midwife you could call to voice over your worries??? If I was in your position I would probably go up to ER


----------



## lizziedripping

HI hun. Having myself had the nightmare of IC at 24wks, I totally understand how stressed out you must be feeling :hugs:

Firstly, your cervix length was still quite good, and within normal ranges. It shouldn't be soft and thinning at this stage, but bear in mind that when my cervical stitch was placed at 12wks, my cervix was floppy and had zero tone - this is definitely not normal at 12wks. Despite this, I still went to 38wks with 16Ibs of baby on board. My cervix did funnel at 25wks, but the stitch prevented it from opening further.

I'm guessing that the concern with you, is less about you having IC, and more that you are at risk of preterm labour - the two are very different things. Your cervix could be thinning because your body is putting you into early labour - tho I don't know this for certain, and it appears neither do your doctors. At this stage they are watching and waiting - and the strict bed rest is for a reason. it really does work hun - that and drinking lots of water. 

Some women are like you and show early signs of labour which never amounts to anything. The cramps you describe could just be BH and irritable uterus. It is always worth having them checked out tho to make sure they're not having an effect on your cervix. I had constant BH, and occasionally painful cramps in my lower abdomen - they never came to anything.

At this stage I'd say don't panic - but be aware, and take precautions. It is possible for some women to be in full blown labour and still continue with their pregnancy. Keep an open mind and take good care of yourself. Good luck x :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks.

I did end up going into the ER here in town; what a joke. So I gave them my history, and then, because I was supposed to be on bedrest, they did get me in quickly... but only so I could lay down. So I wait a good 40 mins or so, and finally the Dr comes in. He goes right for the speculum, and I stop him and explain that he can't do a speculum exam on me, and that really I need an ultrasound. I tried explaining quickly why I wouldn't submit to a speculum exam, and he just shut down completely, said you are limiting my care, and was just about to walk out the door, when I asked if he could at least do a urine dip and blood test. He said fine, he'll call the lab, and that was it!!

Seriously?!?!? Now I know for a fact that this Dr doesn't even handle pregnant women in his clinic. As soon as a woman gets pregnant she is outsourced to another clinic. So why on earth would I let this arrogant snot, who won't deal with pregnant women in the first place, stick a speculum up there when we have no clue how short my cervix is, or if I've lost my plug or what...

So my husband and I waited another half hour or so, and he finally went to ask if the lab was coming, and the nurses asked my husband if the lab had even been called!! Ummm, how should we know. So then he said, well are you guys going to give her a cup to pee in. And they look all confused and ask if I even need to pee..... Ummm yeah, I'm asking for the hell of it!! So I do the urine test, and no one is talking to us, we have no idea if we need to wait there or not. So I decide to call the hospital an hour south of us where my OBGYN works out of (she is on holiday now), to see what they suggested I do. Right away the girl couldn't believe that at 22+2, I wasn't admitted to the maternity ward and my GP called. She said that is standard protocol for anyone over 20 weeks. So then she asked if I had even had a urine test or blood test yet, so I told her I had, but was still waiting on the results. She asked if I could get transferred to their hospital, but that requires talking to the Dr again, and he wan't coming back. So in anticipation of driving down there ourselves, I waited in the ER while my hubby gassed up our Jeep. 30 mins later, he's back, but still no test results. So hubby asks about the urine test; yep it shows she has signs of infection. So we're waiting on the blood test. We wait another 15 minutes. Hubby asks if blood test is in.... yes it is but now we need to wait for the Dr to come back in. We wait 20 more minutes.... then we just walked out.

Drive an hour south. I present at their ER, they immediately buzz me up to maternity where I am put in their labour room. Right away she does a urine test, checks the discharge on my underwear, tries a dip for amniotic fluid with that discharge, puts me in the bed with the fetal monitors on. She tested for movement as well as contractions. Lots of fetal movement, no contractions or irritability. She calls in the OB on call and explains the situation. While waiting for OB to come in, she explains to me that although my urine dip came back as positive for white blood cells, signalling infection, it was obviously VERY minimal as the dip had barely changed colour. She did hook me up to an IV for fluid. OB came in; she couldn't do much... she couldn't use the ultrasound, so that wasn't done. She also declined to try and check my cervix manually as she said if she did get a bad measurement, there would be no way to do a scan to get a more accurate read, and it would just cause me more undue stress. She did want to do a speculum just to see if they could get a swab for amniotic fluid, but I can't do them.... So she said fine, did a vag swab without the speculum, and said it didn't appear to be much discharge at all at that point.

So she said since I wasn't showing contractions or irritability in the uterus, that was a good sign. The swab on the discharge in my underwear was inconclusive, but since I don't get gushes or trickling etc, they think its doubtful I have a leak in the amniotic sac. She can't say how my cervix is holding up or if it was my mucous plug coming out. All she could do was determine that the baby is good for now, and if I have an infection, it isn't bad and can wait to be treated until the swab and urine culture come back, hopefully tomorrow. She did give me a prescription for an antibiotic to fill if the discharge got extrememly bad. As for the pain in my lower abdomen, at this time she is just chalking it up to the muscles down there moving more and streching the cerclage. She figures the discharge I described is an increase of hormones coupled with irritation after last Wednesdays exam.

So I am home. I have an appt with my GP tomorrow afternoon. I will see if he can book an emergent scan for my cervix.

So far, the discharge seems to have backed off. I still get a bit, and its still yellowish, but not as much as before. I still have that abdominal pain only sporadically. I still have a bit of cervical pain, but only sporadically, but the Drs tell me get sporadic sharp pains there are normal due to the normal ligaments streching on top of the stiches... I'm back on bedrest, and have felt the baby move, although not much today. That concerns me a bit, as this is kid of what Greg did. He never moved lots to begin with, unlike this one, but as his birth drew closer he seemed to move less. So it does worry me a bit.

I'm suffering from nausea, and have lost my appetite, and have had loose stools on and off for days. Once again, don't know if these are warning signs of early labour or a result of my starting the take the prometrium suppository again... thus causing a rise in my hormone levels. I guess I won't know til I get a scan; hopefully tomorrow.

Bascially I hope I can hold on for 2.5 more weeks. That will get me to Greg's gestation. I haven't had any pink spotting yet, knock on wood, and I have no back pain or pelvic pressure. So another week and a half could be doable... I think. Then if I get that extra I will be golden.


----------



## Eveadel

Oh what a nightmare for you, fingers crossed for you that you can hold on for at least 2.5 weeks


----------



## Huggles

Hi ladies,

Glad I found this thread. I would like to introduce myself.

I conceived on New Years and was having a really easy pregnancy (first pregnancy). No nausea, no pain, no spotting - basically no indication that things weren't going smoothly. Then, at 24w3d, after a wonderfully lazy day lying around doing nothing, I went to the loo and something didn't feel right. Next thing i knew this big blue balloon (turned out to be my amniotic sac) just bulged right out (I mean like RIGHT out - i could see it easily) and then burst - fluid everywhere! I was in a total panic. DH phoned the maternity ward and we quickly drove there (thankfully the hospital is only 3 min away). They put me in a labour room and tried to calm me down while we waiting for my obgyn to show up. He arrived about 10 min later (it was a Saturday so he had to come in from home) and when i explained what had happened he said it sounds like a classic Incompetent Cervix. He took me up to his rooms to scan me (i was still gushing fluid) and although the scan showed that baby was still fine there was no fluid left at all and he didn't look hopeful. Back down to maternity where they kindly put me in a private room and gave me a steroid injection. Then i was on bed rest (only allowed up for hte loo) through the night and they monitored my bp and temp every 4 hours to check for infection. Baby was still kicking nicely. Next morning still no sign of contractions or infection so i was getting hopeful - doctor said if baby stayed in for 48 hours (time for both steroid shots to take effect) then chances of survival go up to 50%. 

Unfortunately, at 13:45 i went to the loo again and when i wiped there was a lot of blood. i called the nurse and she said now i'm not allowed out the bed for anything, not even the loo. 10 min later contractions started - 4 min apart. At 17:45 Jarrod was born weighing 625g and measuring 34cm. He came before i had a chance to get the second steroid injection and his lungs just weren't mature enough to inflate/absorb oxygen yet. He died in my arms shortly after birth.

Obgyn says that next time i will get a McDonald stitch put in at about 14 weeks and that should prevent this happening again. He is fairly confident that things will go better next time. He'll monitor me closely for cervical changes and infection etc but seems to think all will go well.

We have decided to wait until January 2011 to try again as we are still dealing with losing Jarrod.

It's taken me about 3 hours to read all 29 pages of this thread and i'm really glad i did. I will definitely be posting on this thread more - and especially next year - as I am so nervous that this happens again. I'm sure the stitch will hold - especially if it held lizzy's twins! - but one can't help but worry.

So anyway, just wanted to introduce myself in the meantime.


----------



## JadeyB

Huggles said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Glad I found this thread. I would like to introduce myself.
> 
> I conceived on New Years and was having a really easy pregnancy (first pregnancy). No nausea, no pain, no spotting - basically no indication that things weren't going smoothly. Then, at 24w3d, after a wonderfully lazy day lying around doing nothing, I went to the loo and something didn't feel right. Next thing i knew this big blue balloon (turned out to be my amniotic sac) just bulged right out (I mean like RIGHT out - i could see it easily) and then burst - fluid everywhere! I was in a total panic. DH phoned the maternity ward and we quickly drove there (thankfully the hospital is only 3 min away). They put me in a labour room and tried to calm me down while we waiting for my obgyn to show up. He arrived about 10 min later (it was a Saturday so he had to come in from home) and when i explained what had happened he said it sounds like a classic Incompetent Cervix. He took me up to his rooms to scan me (i was still gushing fluid) and although the scan showed that baby was still fine there was no fluid left at all and he didn't look hopeful. Back down to maternity where they kindly put me in a private room and gave me a steroid injection. Then i was on bed rest (only allowed up for hte loo) through the night and they monitored my bp and temp every 4 hours to check for infection. Baby was still kicking nicely. Next morning still no sign of contractions or infection so i was getting hopeful - doctor said if baby stayed in for 48 hours (time for both steroid shots to take effect) then chances of survival go up to 50%.
> 
> Unfortunately, at 13:45 i went to the loo again and when i wiped there was a lot of blood. i called the nurse and she said now i'm not allowed out the bed for anything, not even the loo. 10 min later contractions started - 4 min apart. At 17:45 Jarrod was born weighing 625g and measuring 34cm. He came before i had a chance to get the second steroid injection and his lungs just weren't mature enough to inflate/absorb oxygen yet. He died in my arms shortly after birth.
> 
> Obgyn says that next time i will get a McDonald stitch put in at about 14 weeks and that should prevent this happening again. He is fairly confident that things will go better next time. He'll monitor me closely for cervical changes and infection etc but seems to think all will go well.
> 
> We have decided to wait until January 2011 to try again as we are still dealing with losing Jarrod.
> 
> It's taken me about 3 hours to read all 29 pages of this thread and i'm really glad i did. I will definitely be posting on this thread more - and especially next year - as I am so nervous that this happens again. I'm sure the stitch will hold - especially if it held lizzy's twins! - but one can't help but worry.
> 
> So anyway, just wanted to introduce myself in the meantime.

Hey sweetie,

I am so sorry that you lost little Jarrod, life can be so very cruel.

Your journey in some ways sounds quite similar to mine except I had the majority of my cervix removed. As they conserved a small portion of it, they didn't think it was necessary to put a stitch in pre pregnancy. I was considered high risk (because of my lack of cervix) and they measured my cervical length every 2 weeks. My cervical length didn't change but at about 18 weeks I finally got to see a specialist in London who deals with cerclages. 

He examined me and decided that it was best to put a vaginal stitch in (I think Macdonald, at that time I didn't know the types so didn't question) so I was taken in a week later for the operation.

I had a follow up appt 4 weeks later, he examined me and said that everything was perfect and if he was a betting man, he would put money on me going to 40 weeks. We were absolutely elated, I bought lots of maternitywear, we starting looking at nursery furniture.

4 days later our world came crashing down!! I started to leak, it was only a tiny bit, so I just thought it was a bit of wee. Later on that evening it happened again but a little bit worse and it just didn't feel right. In my head I was convinced everything was fine but I was shaking, so deepdown I knew something wasn't quite right! We went straight to the maternity unit and my ob/gynae confirmed my worse fears it was my amniotic fluid. He said that if it continued to trickle, then we may be in with a chance, but it didn't look good. They kept me and by the morning I had lost more than 50% and then again the following night I lost the rest. I was 23+3 weeks.

Baby was still kicking and I had no infection, like you I was monitored every 4 hours. Sadly on the fourth day, our little girl Amelia passed away in utero and I gave birth 2 days later (after being induced). I had developed an infection and my little girl lost her fight.

Because of my lack of cervix and my failed vaginal stitch, the only way I would have felt comfortable carrying another baby would be to have an abdominal stitch (TAC) this was placed in August last year (Just the day after what was my due date).

I was fortunate to fall pregnant quite quickly and I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy on the 3rd June. I know his big sister was watching down on us and keeping him safe.

I think a lot of doctors aren't keen to give an abdominal stitch before a vaginal stitch as the surgery is more evasive, but the abdominal stitch does carry higher success rates (I think 95%).

Its not for everyone but if you did want to know more about the TAC then I would be more than happy to answer any questions. Also the abby loopers website is fab.

Sending you all the luck in the world as pregnancy after losing a baby is a scary scary time.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

How you doing Sherri?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi huggles. So sorry to read about your loss hun, IC is truly a terrifying and devastating condition which takes you completely by surprise. 

I did carry 9 and 7Ib twins to term with a stitch hun, and am living proof that cervical stitches can work. What I would say is that in my case IC was due probably to the traumatic birth of my first (also a big baby), and was weak, not entirely incomptent. It began to open in the twin pregnancy, but not until 25wks. 

Since your IC showed itself in you first pregnancy, I'd recommend asking about the Shirodkar stitch. It is placed higher up the cervix than the macdonald, and is sewn thru the bladder and vaginal walls as well. My consultant wouldn't hear of me having anything else because i was carrying twins, and the strain is so much greater, and the strength of the shirodkar much better. If I had another singleton pregnancy, that's what I'd opt for.

All that said, the macdonald has a great track record, and for a singleton pregnancy is probably adequate most of the time. I wish you all the best for any future pregnancies hun - I never thought I'd have a full term baby after our 24wk daughter, but I was proven very wrong. If you need any advice/support you know where I am xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Well as mostknow by now, I did lose Devon 8 days ago. My OB is still on vacation so she doesn't even know yet. I really don't know where we go from here.

This was my first cerclage ever; just the standard kind. After in internal exam on July 28 I got an infection in the stich. After going without treatment, which I was begging for by that sunday, pre term labour started. I was refused treatment to stop my contractions at my hospital. By the time they agreed to transfer me to my OBs hospital who DID treat my contractions with indomethacin... it was too late and the cervix continued to dilate. As soon as the membranes slipped into the birth canal they broke, allowing the infection into the sac. Devon was born alive but died after about 30 minutes.

If my hospital had have stopped contractions when my cervix was still 3 cm long, things would have been different. So it was an infection which triggered everything.

I'm not sure if this qualifies me for an abdominal stich now as I've heard there's less risk of infection. My stich was not removed until after she was born which means I had a 10cm tear. No one will know until my 6 week checkup how bad the damage is. They said they have to give it time to try to heal.


----------



## Huggles

i'm really so sorry things happened the way they did. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Sherri81 said:


> Well as mostknow by now, I did lose Devon 8 days ago. My OB is still on vacation so she doesn't even know yet. I really don't know where we go from here.
> 
> This was my first cerclage ever; just the standard kind. After in internal exam on July 28 I got an infection in the stich. After going without treatment, which I was begging for by that sunday, pre term labour started. I was refused treatment to stop my contractions at my hospital. By the time they agreed to transfer me to my OBs hospital who DID treat my contractions with indomethacin... it was too late and the cervix continued to dilate. As soon as the membranes slipped into the birth canal they broke, allowing the infection into the sac. Devon was born alive but died after about 30 minutes.
> 
> If my hospital had have stopped contractions when my cervix was still 3 cm long, things would have been different. So it was an infection which triggered everything.
> 
> I'm not sure if this qualifies me for an abdominal stich now as I've heard there's less risk of infection. My stich was not removed until after she was born which means I had a 10cm tear. No one will know until my 6 week checkup how bad the damage is. They said they have to give it time to try to heal.

Oh Sherri, I'm so sorry :cry: I had no idea you lost your little one until reading this. I am gutted for you darlin, this breaks my heart :nope: You have been thru so much already, it is so unfair that this should happen :hugs:

If there is anything I can do, then please let me help. I have lots of direct experience regarding IC, prem labour and having cervical stitches. TAC is definitely an option for you, tho it very much depends on the reason for your prem deliveries. A stitch will not stop prem labour, only IC. I too laboured with the stitch in during my second pregnancy, but my cervix remained intact. A stitch can still support a damaged cervix, but it is maybe time to look into things more closely to find out exactly what is going on with you hun.

Why not PM me your story from start to finish, and I'll see if I can help.

In the meantime, I'm sending you all my love to help get you thru hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Lizzie, her story is up in great detail in the Stillbirth, neonatal death and SIDS section if you want to read.


----------



## JadeyB

Sherri81 said:


> Well as mostknow by now, I did lose Devon 8 days ago. My OB is still on vacation so she doesn't even know yet. I really don't know where we go from here.
> 
> This was my first cerclage ever; just the standard kind. After in internal exam on July 28 I got an infection in the stich. After going without treatment, which I was begging for by that sunday, pre term labour started. I was refused treatment to stop my contractions at my hospital. By the time they agreed to transfer me to my OBs hospital who DID treat my contractions with indomethacin... it was too late and the cervix continued to dilate. As soon as the membranes slipped into the birth canal they broke, allowing the infection into the sac. Devon was born alive but died after about 30 minutes.
> 
> If my hospital had have stopped contractions when my cervix was still 3 cm long, things would have been different. So it was an infection which triggered everything.
> 
> I'm not sure if this qualifies me for an abdominal stich now as I've heard there's less risk of infection. My stich was not removed until after she was born which means I had a 10cm tear. No one will know until my 6 week checkup how bad the damage is. They said they have to give it time to try to heal.

Ah sweetie - I am so sad to read this. :hugs: :hugs:

I had an abdominal cerclage so if you have any questions - when you are ready of course. Abbyloopers is a fab support network for the TAC. I'm sure there will be someone in a similar situation that may be able to give better advice than I can.

There is also a list of surgeons that place abdominal cerclages

xxxx


----------



## FELIXFINLEY

My wife is 25 weeks and has been in the hospital for 3 nights now. Sounds like the same situation as you. We are so worried. She is doing really well. Bedrest and her bed is angled so her feet are higher than her ead to take any pressure off of her cervix. We'd love to buddy with you since you are a little further along and to support you in your similar situation! Is there anything we can do to improve our chances of keeping little felix in to full term or at least a few weeks longer? 

fingers crossed,
Adam



Isabella said:


> Hi, thought I would add my own experience here. I've never had any treatment on my cervix or previous miscarriages or anything, but started getting really bad cramps at 22 weeks, went to hospital and they said cervix was closed (no scan, just looked visually).
> 
> Went back at 23 weeks with more cramps and was put on bed rest at home but they said cervix was still closed (again just by looking). At 25 weeks cramps got much worse and this time they found that cervix was 2cm dilated and membranes bulging so got put on hospital bedrest, given steroids for baby's lungs etc. Scan showed funnelling as well and liklihood is that had been funnelling back at 22 weeks but obviously they couldn't tell just my looking. Makes me so mad that they didn't check properly and give me a scan!!
> 
> Anyway, am now 30 weeks and been on hospital bed rest for last 5 weeks. Incredibly dull, very stressful but very grateful to have got so far. Discussed getting cerclage (stitch) put in but after going over the risks with the consultant dcided against it as I had barely any cervix left to stitch and was a high risk of my waters breaking in surgery. So now just left on bedrest.
> 
> Anyone else on bed rest for same reason and want to buddy up?!


----------



## lizziedripping

FELIXFINLEY said:


> My wife is 25 weeks and has been in the hospital for 3 nights now. Sounds like the same situation as you. We are so worried. She is doing really well. Bedrest and her bed is angled so her feet are higher than her ead to take any pressure off of her cervix. We'd love to buddy with you since you are a little further along and to support you in your similar situation! Is there anything we can do to improve our chances of keeping little felix in to full term or at least a few weeks longer?
> 
> fingers crossed,
> Adam
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella said:
> 
> 
> Hi, thought I would add my own experience here. I've never had any treatment on my cervix or previous miscarriages or anything, but started getting really bad cramps at 22 weeks, went to hospital and they said cervix was closed (no scan, just looked visually).
> 
> Went back at 23 weeks with more cramps and was put on bed rest at home but they said cervix was still closed (again just by looking). At 25 weeks cramps got much worse and this time they found that cervix was 2cm dilated and membranes bulging so got put on hospital bedrest, given steroids for baby's lungs etc. Scan showed funnelling as well and liklihood is that had been funnelling back at 22 weeks but obviously they couldn't tell just my looking. Makes me so mad that they didn't check properly and give me a scan!!
> 
> Anyway, am now 30 weeks and been on hospital bed rest for last 5 weeks. Incredibly dull, very stressful but very grateful to have got so far. Discussed getting cerclage (stitch) put in but after going over the risks with the consultant dcided against it as I had barely any cervix left to stitch and was a high risk of my waters breaking in surgery. So now just left on bedrest.
> 
> Anyone else on bed rest for same reason and want to buddy up?!Click to expand...

Hi Adam :hugs:

I know you weren't addressing me directly, but wanted to offer you and your wife my support at this difficult time for you both.

You may have seen that we had our second child in 2004 at 24wks due to incompetent cervix :nope: She survived after a 5 months fight in the NICU.

THis year I had very large twins at 38wks after an elective stitch was placed at 12wks. It worked for us and is proof that you can beat IC. Even without a stitch, there are many, many women I have now encountered who go on to term after presenting with a dilated cervix around 24wks.

Your wife is in the right place, and doing all the right things. Have they said anything about a stitch? Now she is 25wks, it is less likely a stitch will be placed, and if she can just make it another 2/3wks the threat of IC will have passed.

I would advise total rest, plenty of water and avoiding being on her feet at all. There is hope, and you must not loose it. Head over to the other IC thread here if you like. It is a more active thread with women currently experiencing IC and many who are now past 32wks having been told at 22wks there was no hope.

I will be thinking of you and little Felix, and send my warmest wishes your way. If you or your wife have ANY questions please ask - I really would like to help x


----------



## babymiracle

I had a LEEP procedure done about 10 years ago. Last year I had two early miscarriages and now I am pregnant again and finally made it to my second trimester!!! I am currently 13 weeks. I had called my doctor to set up an appointment to get my cervix checked to make sure the length was normal, but he said that that will not be done until around 18 weeks. Does this sound normal? I would have thought that since I had a LEEP they would want to check earlier. Do you think I should call back and ask to go in sooner?
 
I also read on here that it should be done around 16 weeks to get the most accurate reading. I have an check-up around 16 weeks, should I just wait until then? Thanks!!


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Good luck to everyone here struggling with IC.
> 
> This is my third pregnancy, and I'm carrying twins. I have a cerclage which was placed at 12 weeks due to my previous preterm delivery of my second child at 24wks. So far my cervix remains closed at 23mm, and didn't begin to shorten until 25wks.
> 
> There isn't anything I don't know about IC, so if anyone needs any advice or support, please get in touch.
> 
> I have been thru the whole emergency stitch, fortnightly scans, bulging membranes and funneling cervix nightmare, so please draw on me for support. To the ladies wondering if a 1-2mm cervix is too short to place a cerclage, it isn't. If your cervix is closed, there is still hope. That said, even if there is some funneling or dilation, ladies can still make it to term.
> 
> My consultant says that she has had twin ladies walking around with no cervix left, and only the stitch holding the babies in, and they still make it.
> 
> Love to all - and don't struggle on alone xxx

hi im reallt worrrying about this as i have had a lil red blood which was nearly jelly like and still spotting and been feeling pressure down there near my cervix do u think i should get it checked??? also i didnt have problem with mt last child so does that mean im not likely 2 thnak you im 12 w 3 dxxx


----------



## Ashley9603

I had my cerclage placed at 12 weeks,I had my first one done at 20 weeks(found out late I was pregnant)So far so good and am so hoping I take my boys as close to full term as possible.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kim - spotting and pressure at 12wks can be perfectly normal, but it can never hurt to mention it to your midwife and/or get checked at labour and delivery. I had a full term first child, and then delivered early in my second pregnancy, so it can happen but is less likely if you have a "proven track record". Every pregnancy is unique tho, and complications can arise. At the moment I don't think you have any particular reason to worry hun x

Ashley - welcome hun. I have seen you over at twins section, and didn't realise you had a stitch placed in your twin pregnancy. I did too and delivered two healthy boys at 38wks weighing 9 and 7Ibs! If you need me, please feel free to get in touch x


----------



## Ashley9603

Yea I had it placed at 12 weeks,I was nervous when they did it too!So far everything is looking good and other than my er visit last week things are going well.Im hoping I can go as far as you did (38 weeks)Thank you!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ashley, there is no reason why you shouldn't get to term with the twins. Once IC is fixed with an elective stitch it works very well. Obviously twins can be born prem anyway due to other reasons, but you are at no more risk of that than any other twin lady. Have answered you over in twins hun ;) x


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Kim - spotting and pressure at 12wks can be perfectly normal, but it can never hurt to mention it to your midwife and/or get checked at labour and delivery. I had a full term first child, and then delivered early in my second pregnancy, so it can happen but is less likely if you have a "proven track record". Every pregnancy is unique tho, and complications can arise. At the moment I don't think you have any particular reason to worry hun x
> 
> Ashley - welcome hun. I have seen you over at twins section, and didn't realise you had a stitch placed in your twin pregnancy. I did too and delivered two healthy boys at 38wks weighing 9 and 7Ibs! If you need me, please feel free to get in touch x

thnak you so much for ure reply :) another reason i forgot to mention i worry is because i had an abnormality a vaginal and uterine septum a big bit if tissue which seperated them both in half and it says that ic can run along side them but with my son i didnt know i had this...i have had an op to remove them and everything is fine so far so hopefully it will carry on ill mention it to my specialist nxt tuesday as i am under one for my pregnancy because of my history...i was also wondering do they check ure cervix length on ure 12 week and 20 week scans???? thanks :) xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

They don't check the cervix routinely Kim, but if you ask they might x


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> They don't check the cervix routinely Kim, but if you ask they might x

brill thank you for replying :) i think ill wait and mention it to my specialist im sure if she thinks i need to be checked she should arrange it for me :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## lsh2010

Hi,

I had my cervix length measured last week, I was 12w 6d, and it was 22mm is that normal? there was no funnelling. It was done because I have had several treatments for pre-cancerous cells of the cervix.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ish. 22mm at 12wks is short, but after surgery on the cervix is to be expected. A short cervix in itself is not necessarily incompetent or weak, and may well stay firmly closed for the duration of your pregnancy. 

However, during pregnancy, as the baby grows and the weight on the cervix increases, it naturally shortens in all women. It usually stays above 2.8 until the last few weeks when it shortens and opens in preperation for delivery. Because most women start out with a cervix of between 3.6 and 5 before pregnancy, there is plenty of "length" to allow for this natural shortening. If however the cervix is short to begin with (as in women who have had previous surgery), then there is less room for manoeuvre if that makes sense? An already short cervix has nowhere to go when it feels the pressure of a growing uterus.

I have come across women like you who have managed well in pregnancy with a short but firm cervix, whilst others have needed a stitch to help keep it closed if it does get down to the last mm. Personally, I would be asking for an elective stitch now just to be on the safe side, tho your clinicians may typically advise you to "wait and see", putting in a stitch if it shortens too much over the next few weeks.

Hope that helps, and let me know if need to know anything else chick x


----------



## lsh2010

Hi,

Thanks for your advice and info :thumbup: I have an appointment on the 28th April to see a consultant to get a plan of action for the pregnancy, do you think that's too long to wait? I will be 14w 5d when I see him. My placenta is also covering my cervix at the moment, but they told me that was fine at this early stage!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - it can be normal for the placenta to cover the cervix this early on, and as it and the baby grow it should move up and away from that position.

As for waiting, an elective stitch works best when placed between 12 and 14wks. It sounds to me like the doc intends to scan fortnightly to check how your cervix is doing - a typical course of action in these circumstances. Knowing what I know now, I personally would be asking to see someone asap with the option of discussing elective stitch placement. That said, being monitored can work well, especially if they intend to stitch as soon as the cervix looks like it might be shortening further.

For some reason consultants generally take a conservative approach to managing short/weak cervixes. Having had an IC and a prem baby as a result, I refuse now tot take any chances hun - fortunately I have an obstetrician who shares that view. Why not try calling the consultant's secretary, explaining how anxious you are and asking if he/she might see you sooner? If they won't then make sure you gently but firmly push to have a stitch - explain that the anxiety you'll feel if you don't will only put you under too much stress, which isn't good for you or the baby ;) xxx


----------



## lsh2010

Hi,

I spoke to my midwife and she said as long they didn't find any funnelling to just wait and see the consultant next week, so I'm doing the waiting game now!! When I had my dating scan they put me ahead by a week so when I see him I won't be quite 14 weeks going by my LMP, I also know when I ovulated as I was using the tests, which is a good thing  

I will try and push for a stitch, having one this early does it still have a risk of miscarriage? Should they scan me weekly or fortnightly to check the length?

x


----------



## lizziedripping

A very minimal risk of miscarriage hun - less than 1%. I have never come across a woman yet who has miscarried after elective stitch placement. Fortnightly scannign would be ideal, but in the UK it's usually every 3wks - was for me x


----------



## tashina

Hello everyone,

this is my first time pregnant and we've been so lucky because we got pregnant straight away. So far everything has been ok, until today (Easter Saturday) I recieved a call from the midwife asking me if I had my second scan yet. 
I was totally confused as I am 14 weeks pregnant tomorrow and had my first scan at 12 weeks, which showed that all is ok - or so I thought. Turns out that my cervix is short and I need to have another scan asap. WELL THANKS A LOT! They had 2 weeks to alarm me and they choose Easter Saturday to tell me this and now I cant do anything till at least Wednesday.
So after a lot of crying and fearing for my precious baby, I started googling, and felt better now that I know I am not alone and not the only one with this problem. 
I have noticed though that most women find out about this half way through pregnancy, at 20 weeks or so. So now I dont know if its a really good thing they found this early (at 12 weeks), or a really bad thing that its short this early?
I really dont know what to do with my self, I am sooooo worried and I cant stop crying> 
I havent had any bleeding or cramping, but do have a lot of pains of the right side of tummy, which everyone says is normal.
I would appreciate any reply please..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Tash. Sorry you've had this worrying news hun. We've all been there, and it is scary when you find out your pregnancy might have complications :( 

Firstly Tash, don't panic. Did the midwife say how short is short? A "normal" cervix is usually between 3 and 5cms long at 12wks. Have you had previous surgery on your cervix for any reason? Or does your Mum have a history of incompetent cervix at all? The reasons for a short cervix sometimes determine how well it will hold up under the growing weight of a baby, and will help me to advise on a possible course of action - if indeed you need to act.

A short cervix at this early stage is not usual, BUT neither does is automatically indicate disaster. It is good that they have picked up on it, because most of the ladies here knew nothing of their cervical issues until it was too late to effectively do anything about it. 

Until you know how short it is with an internal ultrasound, then it's difficult to say how best to deal with it. Docs take one f two approaches - they either recommend monitoring fortnightly with scans, and if the cervix significantly shortens/opens, then an emergent stitch is placed. Or they place a stitch now before any futher shortening. I personally always recommend a stitch immediately because it is the most effective, and usually does the job, but it is n't always possible to persuade clinicians to agree.

It could also be that by short, your cervix is around the 2/2.5 mark, and was this length before you got pregnant. This may be normal for you, and it might stay closed despite the lack of length. the problem is with a short cervix to start with, is that as the baby grows, and the cervix naturally shortens, as it does in ALL women there is less "room to play with" in a shorter cervix - if that makes sense? There is no real way of predicting this hun, BUT as it stands at the moment, you have options, and something can be done to help. I am still not convinced you have an issue until you have the TVU - it was very bad of the midfwife to scare you like this when you can't do anything for several days.

Over the next few days, try to relax, rest and know that nothing is going to significantly change "cervix-wise" over the next week anyway. A shorter cervix really does not become a problem (if at all) until 16/18 plus weeks. The pains you describe are nothing to do with the cervix hun - it is normal to have these pains, and they can be quite bad as your ligamnets stretch to accomodate the baby. A stressed cervix causes bulging pressure down below, something which wouldn't show itself for several more weeks yet anyway.

Get back in touch if you need any more help - I check in here atleast once per day, and I'm happy to help. x


----------



## tashina

Thank you so much for your reply!
I have been crying non stop, this has totally ruined my Easter weekend as not knowing is the worst! I've been hardly moving at all these past few days just in case!
Well, this was a total surprise for me as I've never had anything wrong down below, never had surgeries, and my mom always had normal pragnancies. 
The midwife didnt say how short the cervix is, and I didnt know to ask, as at that point I wasnt even sure what a cervix is exactly and what part it plays in a pregnancy. Now I know believe me.
I just cant handle the wait; Im waiting for the place to open so that I can book in the ultrasound. Then I will know what is happening and what the next step is.
The thing that scared me is that when I asked the midwife who told me my cervix is short and thats not normal, I asked her what does that mean, and she said that "basically the cervix shortens as your body is preparing to go into labour, so we need to see exactly what is going on with the second ultrasound". Then she said that I should call them immediately if i have period like pain and/or bleeding. Keeping in mind I knew nothing before this phone call, that to me sounded as if its only a matter of time pretty much. Horrible, and very poorly handled by the midwife.
Now I wait I guess...
Once again thank you, and at least now I know there are options and its not a total disaster like I initally thought...


----------



## lsh2010

Right, I'm off to see the consultant this afternoon, any advice or tips on what I should ask him or how I should persuade him to put a stitch in???


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ish - good luck for this afternoon. The only thing you can do is to express how anxious you will be simply watching and waiting for your cervix to change, and that stress alone might put the pregnancy at risk. At 2.2cms there is little room for error, and why wait to potentially lose a baby when somethign can be done to prevent it? (I am not suggesting that is going to happen btw, but you need to emphasise your concerns to get the result you want hun). Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Any news Tash or Ish? x


----------



## lsh2010

They refused to put a stitch in because at my hospital their cut off measurement is 17mm and I'm 22mm!! So she has given me progesterone pessaries to put inside every night for a month and then rescan me at 22 weeks, but I managed to get the internal scan booked to be done at the same time as my 20 week. I felt like she just wasnt bothered and wasn't taking my concerns seriously!!! Im seeing the midwife Friday so going to complain then and see if I can get an earlier scan. 

I'm worried now that if it starts to open how will I know? What are the symptoms? It just makes you feel really alone and it's all on you to keep the pregnancy going but I have no control :(


----------



## lizziedripping

Ish hun, those feelings are so familiar to me, I know exactly what you mean, and you do feel the weight of responsibility when you have a pregnancy with complications. No one else really understands that burden until they too have encountered it.

As for your doc, this is a typical response to women in your position, and it makes me so mad. Whena cervix is being scanned to check for shortening, the cut off for doing an emergency stitch is usually 1.7, BUT this doesn't mean an elective can't be placed before any shortening has occured. You qualify for an elective stitch because there is evidence that your cervix might not cope with the rigours of pregnancy. This "wait and see" approach is common practice, but in my opinion a total mismanagement. 

Anyway, on the positive side, the progesterone pessaries have an excellent proven effect on a weak cervix, and I desperately wanted them during the twin pregnancy, but my HA don't routinely prescribe them. THere is evidence to suggest that they prevent PTL and cervical changes in women with very weak cervixes, and have comparable success rates to stitching. Also, you have a short cervix, but this does not mean it is weak, or will dilate in pregnancy hun. You are being closely monitored, and at the moment there is no reason why it should cause you problems.

My cervix was long and closed to start with, and at 12wks still long, but incredibley atonal and floppy (consultants words). The length was irrelevant for me, and it was the case that despite its length, it would have simply "given way' under the weight of the babies. You don't have this problem, and so long as your cervix stays closed, its length does not necessarily mean it will let you down. Keep in touch xxx


----------



## lsh2010

Lizzie,

Thank you for your advice it is much appreciated!! You have made me feel far more calm about this than any of the doctors!! 

Laura x


----------



## lizziedripping

Any time hun x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you for all the information you keep sharing lizzie. I'm on my second 17P injection and I can literally feel the muscles tightening. First injection still has me in pain on my right side as the muscle is swollen. This weeks on the left side is just fine though. Aside from the nausea it's brought back, I can deal with everything else. 

My cervix is closed tightly, no funneling or anything but my length keeps going down every two weeks from 39 to 37 and now 35. Hopefully next weeks measurements will show that the Injections are not only keeping the PTL at bay but also stopping the length from dwindling. I know it's still safe where I'm at, but it doesn't make me feel confident seeing it go down every two weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

How many weeks pregnant are you now MA? x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> How many weeks pregnant are you now MA? x

18 weeks today! The next several weeks are going to be crucial. I'm SO nervous. Just getting through the 22wk milestone will have me slightly on edge.:wacko:


----------



## lsh2010

I saw my midwife on Friday and complained about how I was treated when I saw the consultant regarding my cervix, so she has made me an appointment in June to see my original consultant who did the surgery on my cervix for pre-cancerous cells, feel much better about that now 

However, I'm now a bit concerned as I got a text from the NHS yesterday reminding me I have an appointment on Wednesday at the same clinic at the hospital, I wasn't aware of any appointment!!!! I'm going to ring them this morning to find out what this appointment is for? I'm wondering if someone finally had a proper look at my notes and maybe want's to actually discuss my concerns rather than ignore them!!! 

Ah the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## lsh2010

Right, saw a different doctor today and she was much nicer! She sent me for an urgent scan of my cervix and it's now 27mm, last time it was 22mm!! So that's good, she also told me I will have to take the progesterone pessaries till 34 weeks whereas the other doctor only gave me a prescription for 28 days!! she listened for the heartbeat as well  

I think it shows that if you don't agree with what your told sometimes it's best to see a different person, it's not always that easy but if you can push for it!


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for that Ish, and so glad you've managed to get a second opinion. The 2.2 to 2.7 change is typical of cervix measurements, sometimes they can vary form hr to hr depending on your bladder, the equipment they're using and the specialist doing it! The fact that it is staying stable around 2-3 is good, and certainly shows it isn't dramtically shortening week on week. x

MA hun, your cervix measurements aren't yet cause for concern hun, and it can be normal to see a slight change in length from week to week because everyones cervix is slightly dynamic in nature - unless of course our cervixes were made of steel (I wish - lol). It will be interesting to see how it behaves from this point on, because if it were incompetent, then it would fluctuate much more than it has thus far, and at 18wks the baby is now large enough to be having an effect, if any.

Anything above 3 is actually very good, and I wouldn't worry about it shortening within those parameters. It's if it drops below 2.5 and keeps shortening from that point that there would be more cause for concern. Even then, it isn't the shortness, but rather the rate of change which counts.

Keep me posted ladies xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Thanks for that Ish, and so glad you've managed to get a second opinion. The 2.2 to 2.7 change is typical of cervix measurements, sometimes they can vary form hr to hr depending on your bladder, the equipment they're using and the specialist doing it! The fact that it is staying stable around 2-3 is good, and certainly shows it isn't dramtically shortening week on week. x
> 
> MA hun, your cervix measurements aren't yet cause for concern hun, and it can be normal to see a slight change in length from week to week because everyones cervix is slightly dynamic in nature - unless of course our cervixes were made of steel (I wish - lol). It will be interesting to see how it behaves from this point on, because if it were incompetent, then it would fluctuate much more than it has thus far, and at 18wks the baby is now large enough to be having an effect, if any.
> 
> Anything above 3 is actually very good, and I wouldn't worry about it shortening within those parameters. It's if it drops below 2.5 and keeps shortening from that point that there would be more cause for concern. Even then, it isn't the shortness, but rather the rate of change which counts.
> 
> Keep me posted ladies xxx

All this info. is SO good to know. Thanks Lizzie!:hugs::kiss::flower: We'll see how the scan goes on Friday. I'm interested to see if it's stayed the same or fluctuated again. As you've said, anything 3 or higher is still "safe". Once I get to 3 though I'll start to panic a bit with hopes it will stay put.

I have to mention these 17P injections are painful!:wacko: I'm willing to suck it up if it keeps baby in and the cervix quiet but HOLY CATS is it hard to sit and find a position to sleep in. The thick gel-like med gets into the muscle and they swell up. It's a good thing that it's done on a different butt cheek every week or this would be torcher!:dohh:

I can feel it tensing the muscle though and have been having constipation so I'm assuming it's doing it's job and keeping the muscles from contracting but ....OUCH!! :blush::haha:

I'll let you know how the scan goes on Friday.:winkwink: Thanks again.:flower:


----------



## rensben

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is doing ok. Just wanted to give an update on my situation. I'm being scanned on a weekly basis and my cervix has remained stable at 2.5 for the last two weeks. This is due to the fact that I am staying off my lot more and my mother in law is taking care of my so. She picks him up in the morning and brings him back in the evening. I see him at lunch time because my MIL comes and makes me lunch. I miss him very much and it kills me that I can't take care of him like I so badly want to. It has made a huge difference though and the fact that my cervix length is stable is proof of that. I'm not on complete bed rest yet. If my cervix gets under 20mm I will have to be. My first goal is to get to 30 weeks (when my son was born) That will give me some peace of mind as I know she would be ok. Anything after that is really a bonus. Take good care ladies!


----------



## Tesharika

Hi Ladies..:) I guess I belong in here now. I had a cerclage put in exactly one week ago at 13 weeks...Everything is good with my cervix thus far but that's to be expected I had an ultrasound at 11 weeks in my first pergnancy and my cervical length was perfect but when I had one at 21 weeks is was extremely short..I was told the length but I forget exactly what they said it was...(Lost the baby at 22 weeks)
I am scheduled for my next ultrasound in 5 weeks at 19 weeks..fx everything works out this time around..


----------



## rensben

Tesharika said:


> Hi Ladies..:) I guess I belong in here now. I had a cerclage put in exactly one week ago at 13 weeks...Everything is good with my cervix thus far but that's to be expected I had an ultrasound at 11 weeks in my first pergnancy and my cervical length was perfect but when I had one at 21 weeks is was extremely short..I was told the length but I forget exactly what they said it was...(Lost the baby at 22 weeks)
> I am scheduled for my next ultrasound in 5 weeks at 19 weeks..fx everything works out this time around..

Hi hun,

welcome to the thread. I'm sure none of us really want to be here but it is a great place for support and info. I went through the same experience last year only they put in an emergency stitch at 21 weeks and it held until 30 weeks when I went into labour. I am very sorry for your loss. It must have been incredibly difficult and painful. At my 12 week scan my cervix got a thumbs up from my doctor and by 20 weeks there was next to nothing left. I am pregnant again and had a stitch put in at 15 weeks. I have recently had some shortening and funnelling and my cervix is now 2.5cm. I was not on bed rest and can't really even say I was taking it easy because I was taking care of my 14 month old son who needs a lot of attention at the moment. I am been resting a lot more and not picking him up for the last two weeks and my cervix has stablilized. Rest really is the key. The stitch will do its job but you have to do your part as well. Good luck to you and keep us posted!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rensben, you have the most lovely mil! Look at this as a time for grandma and grandchild to bond together while you are resting. It will all be okay and it's just more added support for you both. I'm SO glad you have this added support! :hugs:

Tesharika, I too lost our son at 22wks. Found out I was 3cm dialated, gave birth and spent a blessed 25 minutes with our little guy before he passed away. Nobody noticed the cervical length. In fact, I was told it was 4 two days before I gave birth to our son. They weren't doing internal so I'm not sure that was accurate. :winkwink:

I DON'T have a cerclage because over here the Dr.'s are more conservative and afraid to give out cerclages unless it's proven that it was actually IC. They are treating me for PTL and I'm having 17P injections once a week. They are painful, but I'll suck it up to have some sort of added protection. We also get biweekly scans to measure the length of the cervix. They will do a cerclage if it gets to 2cms which has me on EDGE. Once I see 3cm and it goes any lower, I'll be fighting once again for the cerclage. :wacko:

Welcome and I pray you make it to term ladies! We have alot of positive stories from women in here who've made it! It's encouraging. :hug:


----------



## Ashley9603

Well ladies here is my update.I am doing good so far,but I fell down the steps a few days ago and the doctor made me do a NST to assess the babies well being.They passed it,and I have to have a cervical length check and regular ultrasound on Monday.Im hoping all comes back good.I passed my sugar test so thats a good thing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Glad all is well. I fell down the stairs last fall and it took 6 months to heal as I tore a ligament. Now that I'm pregnant I'm careful to go down the slipper stairs. Glad nothing too serious took place and that you and babies are doing well. :hug:


----------



## Ashley9603

Im sure it could of been alot worse if I would of fell on my belly,I was able to fall directly on my one knee(bruised pretty bad)Im thankful that they are ok.


----------



## Dash

Nobody has posted on here for a few weeks but I thought i would give it a shot and see if anyone is still around?

Im a nervous wreck over this pregnancy! I had an incompetent cervix and preterm labor with my first- dilated t 4 at 28 weeks and in the hospital until 34 when he was born. With my second I started progesterone suppositories at 16 weeks and carried her completely successfully until 41 weeks when I was induced. My cervix held up SO WELL with the progesterone! 

Im am 16 weeks now and just started my progesterone again a few days ago. For some reason I am feeling less than confident about this pregnancy- and over analyzing EVERY twinge and pain Im getting. I know the progesterone works for me, I know that my doc told me my cervical length looked great just a few days ago, but I just cant seem to relax!

Just looking for some support, I guess.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dash said:


> Nobody has posted on here for a few weeks but I thought i would give it a shot and see if anyone is still around?
> 
> Im a nervous wreck over this pregnancy! I had an incompetent cervix and preterm labor with my first- dilated t 4 at 28 weeks and in the hospital until 34 when he was born. With my second I started progesterone suppositories at 16 weeks and carried her completely successfully until 41 weeks when I was induced. My cervix held up SO WELL with the progesterone!
> 
> Im am 16 weeks now and just started my progesterone again a few days ago. For some reason I am feeling less than confident about this pregnancy- and over analyzing EVERY twinge and pain Im getting. I know the progesterone works for me, I know that my doc told me my cervical length looked great just a few days ago, but I just cant seem to relax!
> 
> Just looking for some support, I guess.

Oh hun. So sorry your going through this but I understand completely!:hugs: I see you get progesterone suppositories but does your Dr. do cerclages? Do you know what your cervical length was last week? How often are you getting internal scans to check the cervix? 

Your doing all you can. I know a lot of women on the other thread I'm on...who are in here as well have said they've done lovely with bed rest and progesterone.

I'm on 17P injections (progesterone injections) and had a cerclage put in a month ago because my length went on me again. I just past my milestone today as I lost my son two years ago to what I NOW know is IC.

I'm sure others will be on to give you some encouragement and input. Lizzie has helped me out a whole lot. These threads, especially the other IC thread ...has been a lifesaver for me. Had I not read and figured it out with these lovely ladies, I may not have made it past this milestone to what will hopefully be my first LIVING child. \o/ 

Good luck to you and I know you'll get some nice feedback from the others soon!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Dash

Thank you ! My doc sees no need for a precautionary cerclage because my lengths last time stayed over 3 until 36 weeks. I did not get an exact length this last time, but she did say it was good. I have internal scans every 2 weeks to check length.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dash said:


> Thank you ! My doc sees no need for a precautionary cerclage because my lengths last time stayed over 3 until 36 weeks. I did not get an exact length this last time, but she did say it was good. I have internal scans every 2 weeks to check length.

I "think" Lizzie here says once you hit 26 or 28wks there's no real urge for a cerclage. I'm 23 wks today, last time I lost my son at 22wks and I'm finding that my cervical length starts dwindling at 16wks.


----------



## Nurse1980

Mis post


----------



## emma3076

JadeyB said:


> Thanks hon - thats a good point about others having sex. We have to abstain, last thing I feel like at the minute anyway. I've only booked in for the next 2 weeks on the trot and then I'll ask to be seen 2 weeks after that. Then I will reach 25 weeks and hopefully feel confident not to be seen for 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> I currently have an abdominal stitch, I had that placed pre pregnancy. I had an occlusion stitch put in when I was 18 weeks, this is thought to close up the tip of cervix and give extra protection against infection. I think it is designed to act like a mucus plug in someone who has very little cervix. From the research that I have done, this is not commonly practiced.
> 
> The stats of an abdominal stitch are very good - thought to be about 95% effective.
> 
> At my scan on Thurs my CL is measuring at 4.2cm (wow!) - pre pregnancy and pre-stitch it measured at 1.5 cm. I'm not sure where the extra length comes from?!
> 
> Thanks for all your advice honey - its very valuable. When I come out the other side (praying that I do) I hope to be able to offer advice to others.
> 
> xxx

 Hi im new to this site, i think u are the first person ive found that has gone through what im about to, ive had 3 losses one at 23wks one at 19wks emerergany stitch, and one a 19wks again but had the stitch in at 12wks, ive been to see a professor bennett in london and im having a TAC done on the 30th march, then if i get pregnant after 12wks the need to do occulsion stitich, any advice you could give me i would be so thankful. Emma. xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Emma, 

Come and join us in the main Incompetent Cervix thread, where there are loads of us in a similar situation. The link is below, or just go back to the Gestational Complications section and find the Incompetent Cervix / Stitch Cerclage thread and come join us. We can hold you hand over the coming weeks and months xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/gestati...ix-stitch-cerclage-threatened-labour-391.html


----------



## BabyLuv88

I just wanna know few things... so i went to the doctor today and i started asking the doctor questions... about what happend to me about the whole miscarriage thing. anyway... i start telling her that i had contractions and my water broke. she told me an incomptent cervix you dont get contraction which i didn't believe her cause i read alot about it on the internet.. alot of woman who have it, had contractions... so im thinking is she dumb or what? what do you guys think about that?


----------



## sunnylove

It depends on what happened first. Did your cervix start dilating, effacing and shortening, which in turn caused contractions? Or was it spontaneous labor and the contractions caused all those things? True IC is painless and contraction free at first, generally. If you went into labor and THEN your cervix started to shorten and open, I would call that spontaneous labor, not IC.


----------



## BabyLuv88

actually I start having contraction and my cervix opened then my water broke


----------



## BabyLuv88

can a spontaneous labor happen at 17 weeks?


----------



## sunnylove

Yeah, spontaneous labor/miscarriage can happen anytime. If you had contractions first then that's not diagnostic IC, but it could have still played some sort of role in your loss. Are you contemplating a stitch? If so, I would go for it.


----------



## BabyLuv88

I told the doctor about it and she said that i might not need it after all... i'm testing every test possible to try to figure out what's my reason and it's just so confusing. I just hope i wont go through the same thing again... really cause i wouldn't be able to handle it... i'll be careful with this one :)


----------

